# Alla fine sono stato BECCATO



## Silvano1 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.

Alla fine sono stato beccato.

La mia storia di traditore è iniziata un anno e mezzo fa circa. 
Ho tradito mia moglie con una collega di lavoro, bellissima e appena sposata tra l'altro. Il tradimento è andato avanti per qualche settimana, poi decisi di troncare proprio per evitare che mia moglie mi beccasse e sopratutto prima che il neo marito di lei iniziasse a sospettare qualcosa. Lei ne fece una malattia dicendo di essere innamorata di me. Per un lungo periodo mi cercò sempre fino a farsene una ragione.

Nel frattempo ho trascorso con la mia famiglia una bella vacanza cercando di dimenticare il tutto ma al mio ritorno ho conosciuto un'altra ragazza, più giovane di me di quasi 10 anni e inevitabilmente ci sono finito a letto poco dopo. Anche qui dopo poche settimane decido di finire la storia per evitare sospetti, con successo.
Il tempo passa, settimane, mesi, ho una splendida bimba, la vita con mia moglie torna ad essere normale, dentro di me il pensiero di quelle scappatelle inizia ad essere meno gravoso sulla coscienza e metto da parte quei momenti come uno scheletro nell'armadio.

Qualche giorno fa è accaduto l'imprevisto: il marito della mia collega viene a sapere tutto, non so né da chi e come, probabilmente ha rintracciato alcune mail cercando di andare a fondo alla questione. Lei alla fine gli racconta tutto, i tradimenti con me proprio nel periodo in cui si sono sposati. 
LUI decide di andare a trovare mia moglie. E' la FINE, le racconta tutto e mi attendono assieme a casa.

il mondo mi è crollato addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo ............In un attimo ho provato una quantità di stati d'animo indescrivibile e terrificante.........


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Pensi che tua moglie ti voglia lasciare?
Avete un figlio piccolo, lei ci penserà due volte...

Ma prima di tutto, se vuoi che il vostro rapporto abbia una chance, pensa al dolore *di lei*, non al tuo, non al tuo sconcerto, non al tuo mondo cadutoti addosso, ma al *suo*.
Capisco che non sia una bella situazione per te... ci sono passata... ma tu sei quello in torto, quindi lei ha la precedenza su tutto. Non sei stato forte all'epoca, puoi esserlo ora, per il vostro matrimonio e per tua moglie.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che tua moglie ti voglia lasciare?
> Avete un figlio piccolo, lei ci penserà due volte...
> 
> Ma prima di tutto, se vuoi che il vostro rapporto abbia una chance, pensa al dolore *di lei*, non al tuo, non al tuo sconcerto, non al tuo mondo cadutoti addosso, ma al *suo*.
> Capisco che non sia una bella situazione per te... ci sono passata... ma tu sei quello in torto, quindi lei ha la precedenza su tutto. Non sei stato forte all'epoca, puoi esserlo ora, per il vostro matrimonio e per tua moglie.


Approvo tutto...
Ora ti ritrovi a pagare per i tuoi sbagli... ora anche tua moglie pagherà caro queste tue debolezze. 
Buona fortuna...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Amico, ti dico solo di ascoltare quello che ti hanno detto prima di me.

Non cercare scuse, prenditi tutte le parole che ti verranno, ti sei divertito e adesso devi pagare il conto.
Se lei ti vuole lasciare non essere meschino e non giocare sulle debolezze, sulla bambina o sui sentimenti.

Accetta le sue scelte, probabilmente avrà bisogno di un pò di "aria" per elaborare l'accaduto.
Te lo dico perchè sono stato tradito dalla mia compagna, e lei mi sta tenendo allegramente per le palle.

E sto iniziando ad odiarla per questo.

Accetta quello che verrà e non cercare scuse idiote.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che tua moglie ti voglia lasciare?
> Avete un figlio piccolo, lei ci penserà due volte...
> 
> Ma prima di tutto, se vuoi che il vostro rapporto abbia una chance, pensa al dolore *di lei*, non al tuo, non al tuo sconcerto, non al tuo mondo cadutoti addosso, ma al *suo*.
> Capisco che non sia una bella situazione per te... ci sono passata... ma tu sei quello in torto, quindi lei ha la precedenza su tutto. Non sei stato forte all'epoca, puoi esserlo ora, per il vostro matrimonio e per tua moglie.


Mi ricordo di Silvano....praticamente una situazione opposta a quella di un anno fa.

Sono d'accordo, se avrà una chance, avrà un bel da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Visto che ha ragione Lothar?
Ti sei preso come amante una che si è innamorata.
Non esiste una mina vagante peggiore di una donna innamorata.
Se anche lei non voleva venire beccata...non lasciava tracce...

Su una cosa io dissento fortemente...
Il coinvolgimento di una terza persona...ignara.

Ma insomma dove siamo?
Ok ti ho tradito...
Con chi?
Ma che te frega con chi?


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Prima o poi il conto arriva sempre sul tavolo...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Ben detto*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Amico, ti dico solo di ascoltare quello che ti hanno detto prima di me.
> 
> Non cercare scuse, prenditi tutte le parole che ti verranno, ti sei divertito e adesso devi pagare il conto.
> Se lei ti vuole lasciare non essere meschino e non giocare sulle debolezze, sulla bambina o sui sentimenti.
> ...




ciao blu


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Silvano!

Te hai latrato con le cunegonde, straripandogli dentro e fremendogli l'ombelico, con la facilità con cui si raccolgono le deiezioni d'un altrui cane ai giardinetti e con lo stesso divertimento.
Gli ammorbamenti non ti trassero dalla semina oltraggiosa per la loro insufflata corrugazione cardiaca e mitocondriale, ma ti parvero coperti da cenere avventizia e ben protetti contro le intemperie di padre Crono.
Nonostante il pericolo del pappagallo storto sulla spalla lercia del mozzo guercio sulla nave marcia, hai affrontato l'ignoto maelstrom della dimenticanza appigliandoti alla sottile speranza che ciò che nel breve si tace, nel lungo non esiste.
E sbagliasti a misurare gli orpelli che ciondolano più dai crani smunti che dai pacchi munti!

Ora prepara sesterzi di sonante argento e groppa callosa per giureconsulti pigri e lavori improbi, giacchè tu fosti cagione dell'altrui male e contrattore di eburnee cambiali, che ora sono state dissotterrate con tumulto, e la cui data di scadenza sta per essere vergata dalle dita tremanti di tua moglie.
E non credere che riuscire a farle postdatare ti liberi dagli interessi compositi passivi!

Vae victis...

Ciao!


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> *il mondo mi è crollato addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo *............In un attimo ho provato una quantità di stati d'animo indescrivibile e terrificante.........


Pensa cosa è crollato addosso a tua moglie...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*He gia'...*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> 
> Te hai latrato con le cunegonde, straripandogli dentro e fremendogli l'ombelico, con la facilità con cui si raccolgono le deiezioni d'un altrui cane ai giardinetti e con lo stesso divertimento.
> Gli ammorbamenti non ti trassero dalla semina oltraggiosa per la loro insufflata corrugazione cardiaca e mitocondriale, ma ti parvero coperti da cenere avventizia e ben protetti contro le intemperie di padre Crono.
> ...



p.s Inizio anche a comprendere il tuo versare.
O firse questo è particolarmente semplice?!!


ciao blu


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Secondo me è semplice, l'ho capito anche io


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> 
> Te hai latrato con le cunegonde, straripandogli dentro e fremendogli l'ombelico, con la facilità con cui si raccolgono le deiezioni d'un altrui cane ai giardinetti e con lo stesso divertimento.
> Gli ammorbamenti non ti trassero dalla semina oltraggiosa per la loro insufflata corrugazione cardiaca e mitocondriale, ma ti parvero coperti da cenere avventizia e ben protetti contro le intemperie di padre Crono.
> ...


Ma quanto è vero!!! Si va oltre minimizzando ciò che è stato fatto, come con un binocolo al contrario, cullati dalla momentanea assenza di conseguenze.. come se quasi si potesse far finta che non sia mai accaduto nulla..  scacciando le ombre di turbamenti - se ci sono - che ogni tanto si affacciano nella nostra mente.
Ma la sporcizia è sempre lì, e il tempo che passa sono solo fogli di carta velina che si depositano piano, ne attenuano il colore. E' lì e semplicemente scegli di non guardarla.
Basta una folata di vento. Ti dimentichi la finestra aperta, e giorni, mesi, anni di 'farfintadiniente' vengono spazzati via. 
Io ho il terrore che arrivi quella folata. Ma costantemente anche, fisso quella sporcizia e ne sostengo il peso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tutte le voci che circolano in merito al fatto che sia complicato leggere quello che scrivo sono destituite di ogni fondamento: chiunque non l'abbia mai fatto potrà confermarvelo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


cose che succedono , da mettere in conto.in realtà se si decide di tradire consapevolmente , si pensa che il rischio valga la pena.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


Caro Silvanoi leggerti mi mette paura,anche e se e'vero che la mia e'single e di anni ne ha troppi in meno di me,,infatti ieri sera mi ha detto che diventera'la mia badante.
Ma come il saggio Conte scrive qui'sotto non bisognerebbe innamorarsi dell'amante.
Noi ad esempio sempre ieri sera ne abbiamo parlato,e per fortuna la vediamo allo stesso modo,nessun innamoramento in vista.
Pero'non ci racconti l'epilogo...vivete ancora assieme o sei fuori casa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Silvanoi leggerti mi mette paura,anche e se e'vero che la mia e'single e di anni ne ha troppi in meno di me,,infatti ieri sera mi ha detto che diventera'la mia badante.
> Ma come il saggio Conte scrive qui'sotto non bisognerebbe innamorarsi dell'amante.
> Noi ad esempio sempre ieri sera ne abbiamo parlato,e per fortuna la vediamo allo stesso modo,nessun innamoramento in vista.
> Pero'non ci racconti l'epilogo...vivete ancora assieme o sei fuori casa?



Ma Lothar, di solito non è che puoi controllare l'innamoramento! se ti innamori, ti innamori, mica puoi decidere prima: no, io non mi innamoro!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Lothar, di solito non è che puoi controllare l'innamoramento! se ti innamori, ti innamori, mica puoi decidere prima: no, io non mi innamoro!


Lothar può.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Lothar, di solito non è che puoi controllare l'innamoramento! se ti innamori, ti innamori, mica puoi decidere prima: no, io non mi innamoro!


cara Quintina lei mi ha detto di non essersi mai innamorata,e io le ho confessato che non sono tipo che si innamori facilmente.
Da qui'abbiamo dedotto che non succedera'.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Quintina lei mi ha detto di non essersi mai innamorata,e io le ho confessato che non sono tipo che si innamori facilmente.
> Da qui'abbiamo dedotto che non succedera'.


Lothar.....per poco non crepo....:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Quintina lei mi ha detto di non essersi mai innamorata,e io le ho confessato che non sono tipo che si innamori facilmente.
> Da qui'abbiamo dedotto che non succedera'.


L'amore non si deduce...
Quando ho iniziato la storia col mio attuale compagno (di dieci anni più grande) non mi ero mai innamorata prima. Lo consideravo un uomo sbagliatissimo per me. Non mi piaceva nemmeno più di tanto... non dico che ho iniziato la storia perchè non avevo di meglio da fare, ma quasi... 
Ho pensato chissenefrega, anche se non è l'uomo della mia vita, mi diverto un pò.
E invece poi mi sono innamorata come una pera cotta.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> L'amore non si deduce...
> Quando ho iniziato la storia col mio attuale compagno (di dieci anni più grande) non mi ero mai innamorata prima. Lo consideravo un uomo sbagliatissimo per me. Non mi piaceva nemmeno più di tanto... non dico che ho iniziato la storia perchè non avevo di meglio da fare, ma quasi...
> Ho pensato chissenefrega, anche se non è l'uomo della mia vita, mi diverto un pò.
> E invece poi mi sono innamorata come una pera cotta.


Invece Lothar sa farlo anche dalle tasse....


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Adesso spero solo che tua moglie ti prenda sonoramente a calci nel culo....e che ti tolga fino all'ultimo centesimo....così impari il ripetto....forse!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Silvanoi leggerti mi mette paura,anche e se e'vero che la mia e'single e di anni ne ha troppi in meno di me,,infatti ieri sera mi ha detto che diventera'la mia badante.
> Ma come il saggio Conte scrive qui'sotto non bisognerebbe innamorarsi dell'amante.
> Noi ad esempio sempre ieri sera ne abbiamo parlato,e per fortuna la vediamo allo stesso modo,nessun innamoramento in vista.
> Pero'non ci racconti l'epilogo...vivete ancora assieme o sei fuori casa?


Ma Lotharone qua il caso è diverso...è l'invornita che si è innamorata di Silvano...lui aveva chiuso e messo via...
Sai come sono le invornite no?
Tengono i sms per ricordo, le mail, per rileggerle in momenti in cui si sentono tristi...
E lì si fottono...
Ma strano eh?
Sono cose passate....
L'acqua passata non macina più...
Diverso se vieni beccato nel mentre...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Lothar, di solito non è che puoi controllare l'innamoramento! se ti innamori, ti innamori, mica puoi decidere prima: no, io non mi innamoro!


Casso se è vero....
E non puoi farci niente eh?
Ma Lothar capisci è un uomo poco incline ai sentimenti...
Tu intanto dagliela...poi forse ti dirà tesoro...
Tu dagliela...che poi lui te la rende...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Quintina lei mi ha detto di non essersi mai innamorata,e io le ho confessato che non sono tipo che si innamori facilmente.
> Da qui'abbiamo dedotto che non succedera'.


Oddiomio Oddiomio ti ha detto... che... non si è mai innamorata? secondo me ci sei dentro...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar.....per poco non crepo....:rotfl:


Invece hai poco da ridere...
QUando Lothar dice...sono sposato da una vita...
Dice...oramai ho già dato eh?
Ora ho 53 anni, non ho certo tempo per smancerie e frivolezze, sentimentali...
Piuttosto di quelli che fanno i giochini sui sentimenti...delle malcapitate...
Meglio uno come lui no?
Lui non tiene business a far soffrire o sognare una pulzella...
Ha 53 anni.
Pane al pane, vino al vino.

TUtto il resto non c'entra un cazzo.
Sul piano amore...lui ha già dato.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddiomio Oddiomio ti ha detto... che... non si è mai innamorata? secondo me ci sei dentro...


Non spaventarmelo starda....non spaventarmelo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece hai poco da ridere...
> QUando Lothar dice...sono sposato da una vita...
> Dice...oramai ho già dato eh?
> Ora ho 53 anni, non ho certo tempo per smancerie e frivolezze, sentimentali...
> ...


 sul piano amore... nessuno ha mai dato, e pare che spesso ci si innamori anche della badante


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


contepinceton ha detto:


> Non spaventarmelo starda....non spaventarmelo...


----------



## Silvano1 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ora sono fuori casa.

Mia moglie ha detto che ha bisogno di qualche giorno di tempo, è distrutta e mi sento male per quello...ha preso pure dei giorni da lavoro di permesso

L'altro marito ha fatto la stessa cosa, anzi di più visto che voleva mettermi le mani addosso fuori da lavoro ma è stato fermato da amici.......
Probabilmente lei ha conservato qualche mail e il marito deve averle lette, dopo un anno è venuto fuori tutto anche perché non abbiamo mai avuto una relazione telefonica, siamo sempre stati attenti a non farci beccare e ci mettevamo d'accordo o da lavoro o appunto via mail.

Ma perché ha conservato quelle dannate maiL? lei dice che non ha mai smesso di pensarmi in questi mesi e andare a lavoro era una tortura vedendomi in continuazione, eppure aveva un marito da poco che le voleva bene....Purtroppo la vita delle volte ci mette di fronte a delle prove...

Ora davvero non so cosa accadrà, sto vivendo fuori casa da 3 giorni...io voglio alla fine rimanere con mia moglie ma non so, conoscendola nel suo orgoglio e gelosia se mai mi perdonerà.....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ora sono fuori casa.
> 
> Mia moglie ha detto che ha bisogno di qualche giorno di tempo, è distrutta e mi sento male per quello...ha preso pure dei giorni da lavoro di permesso
> 
> ...


Immagino che anche tu sia piuttosto scombussolato... ma cosa pensi di fare per aiutare tua moglie?


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

il ragionamento dal quale dovresti partire non è "perché non ha cancellato le mail" ma perché hai avuto l'esigenza di tradire.
a tua moglie serve questo , nel caso dovesse decidere di andare avanti.
essere scoperti , se si pensa di amare ancora l'altro, dovrebbe considerarsi una fortuna perché permette di ricominciare chiarendo disagi e mancanze.
partendo da presupposti di buona fede, quando c'è , però


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Immagino che anche tu sia piuttosto scombussolato... ma cosa pensi di fare per aiutare tua moglie?*


Secondo me la cosa migliore è starle lontano, che stia fuori dai maroni per un pò!


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ora sono fuori casa.
> 
> Mia moglie ha detto che ha bisogno di qualche giorno di tempo, è distrutta e mi sento male per quello...ha preso pure dei giorni da lavoro di permesso
> 
> ...


Mi sembra il caso in cui lei era cotta, e tu il lei vedevi la tacca in più sul fucile.
Scusami ma sono un pò incazzato..

Immagino che tu ci stia male, ma lasciale il tempo che le serve...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me la cosa migliore è starle lontano, che stia fuori dai maroni per un pò!


E' una possibilità.
Ma se io fossi incavolata marcia e sofferente a causa del mio uomo, se questo sparisce obbediente mi viene anche il dubbio che gli faccia comodo... che non tenga a me, che non pensi a quanto sto male...
Io credo che vorrei che si facesse vivo, anche solo per poco, anche se gli ho detto di andarsene.

Poi, non so cosa mai potrebbe dire lui alla moglie se la chiamasse o andasse da lei... nulla è adeguato, me ne rendo conto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' una possibilità.
> Ma se io fossi incavolata marcia e sofferente a causa del mio uomo, se questo sparisce obbediente mi viene anche il dubbio che gli faccia comodo... che non tenga a me, che non pensi a quanto sto male...
> Io credo che vorrei che si facesse vivo, anche solo per poco, anche se gli ho detto di andarsene.
> 
> Poi, non so cosa mai potrebbe dire lui alla moglie se la chiamasse o andasse da lei... nulla è adeguato, me ne rendo conto...



Ti quoto e sinceramente non so cosa aggiungere.
Non è una situazione facile.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me la cosa migliore è starle lontano, che stia fuori dai maroni per un pò!


tutt'altro.
deve prendersi tutto quello che viene , insulti compresi ..ma esserci nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar.....per poco non crepo....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutt'altro.
> deve prendersi tutto quello che viene , insulti compresi ..ma esserci nella maniera più assoluta.


Quoto!


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2011)

> Noi ad esempio sempre ieri sera ne abbiamo parlato,e per fortuna la vediamo allo stesso modo,nessun innamoramento in vista.



Secondo me sai cos'è che frega..... il NOI .....ci dovrebbe essere sempre un LEI ed IO....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ora sono fuori casa.
> 
> Mia moglie ha detto che ha bisogno di qualche giorno di tempo, è distrutta e mi sento male per quello...ha preso pure dei giorni da lavoro di permesso
> 
> ...


Secondo me ti poni le domande sbagliate... e te ne poni troppe sui perchè e i percome la tua amante... sono i rischi che si corrono a tradire, specie se uno è così pirla da farlo nell'ambito delle sue conoscenze. Hai messo a rischio il tuo matrimonio 2 volte e parli di una moglie gelosa e orgogliosa? La vita ti ha messo di fronte una prova? Sì, è vero, ma tu non hai capito qual'era la prova: era quella di salvaguardare il tuo matrimonio, tu hai cannato la prova per prima cosa perchè hai tradito, poi perchè non sei stato neppure prudente nel farlo. Dici: io voglio alla fine(quindi avevi dei dubbi?) rimanere con mia moglie: inutile usare 'voglio', non sei tu che puoi e devi decidere questo. Adesso di fronte a te c'è una prova sola: hai fatto del male ad una persona che avevi giurato di proteggere... devi fare tutto ciò che puoi per alleviare la sua sofferenza, pazienza se non ti perdona.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non spaventarmelo starda....non spaventarmelo...


cari gufacci la fretta e'stata cattiva consigliera...mi sono spiegato male:il discorso e'venuto fuori perche'mi raccontava di una sua maica coetanea che fa'l'amante,di uno che ne ha 42 e convive da 8....la mia''amica''(guai a chiamarla amante..),mi dice che lui e'innamorato cotto,io sostengo che e'sua balla per scoiparsela,cosa che non hanno ancora fatto.
E per stare dalla parte dei bottoni ho aggiunto..mica tutti fanno come me che da subito mettono in chiaro....
Perche'in 3 mesi non nasce niente,sopra tutto se non si scopa......da li'e'nato il discorso amore.
Sono tranquillo perche'dice che non era innamorata neanche del mio..predecessore,e parliamo di fidanzati in casa per 3 anni..poi ragazzi poteri benissimo essere il padre....lo sa benissimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cari gufacci la fretta e'stata cattiva consigliera...mi sono spiegato male:il discorso e'venuto fuori perche'mi raccontava di una sua maica coetanea che fa'l'amante,di uno che ne ha 42 e convive da 8....la mia''amica''(guai a chiamarla amante..),mi dice che lui e'innamorato cotto,io sostengo che e'sua balla per scoiparsela,*cosa che non hanno ancora fatto*.
> E per stare dalla parte dei bottoni ho aggiunto..mica tutti fanno come me che da subito mettono in chiaro....
> Perche'in 3 mesi non nasce niente,sopra tutto se non si scopa......da li'e'nato il discorso amore.
> Sono tranquillo perche'dice che non era innamorata neanche del mio..predecessore,e parliamo di fidanzati in casa per 3 anni..poi ragazzi poteri benissimo essere il padre....lo sa benissimo...


ssssseeee, l'ammmmmore..... ma... lo sai vero, che è in assoluto la cosa più pericolosa da dire ad una donna: 'non ci potremo mai innamorare'... vero? perchè mentre stava calma e ragionevole a parlare con te, una parte del suo cervello diceva: 'e tu chi sei per non innamorarti di me? adesso te lo faccio vedere io...' uomini e donne, uomini e donne, come siamo diversi....


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cari gufacci la fretta e'stata cattiva consigliera...mi sono spiegato male:il discorso e'venuto fuori perche'mi raccontava di una sua maica coetanea che fa'l'amante,di uno che ne ha 42 e convive da 8....la mia''amica''(guai a chiamarla amante..),mi dice che lui e'innamorato cotto,io sostengo che e'sua balla per scoiparsela,cosa che non hanno ancora fatto.
> E per stare dalla parte dei bottoni ho aggiunto..mica tutti fanno come me che da subito mettono in chiaro....
> Perche'in 3 mesi non nasce niente,sopra tutto se non si scopa......da li'e'nato il discorso amore.
> Sono tranquillo perche'dice *che non era innamorata neanche del mio..predecessore,e parliamo di fidanzati in casa per 3 anni*..poi ragazzi poteri benissimo essere il padre....lo sa benissimo...


e che ci faceva con un fidanzato che non amava?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Bel pensiero*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me ti poni le domande sbagliate... e te ne poni troppe sui perchè e i percome la tua amante... sono i rischi che si corrono a tradire, specie se uno è così pirla da farlo nell'ambito delle sue conoscenze. Hai messo a rischio il tuo matrimonio 2 volte e parli di una moglie gelosa e orgogliosa? La vita ti ha messo di fronte una prova? Sì, è vero, ma tu non hai capito qual'era la prova: era quella di salvaguardare il tuo matrimonio, tu hai cannato la prova per prima cosa perchè hai tradito, poi perchè non sei stato neppure prudente nel farlo. Dici: io voglio alla fine(quindi avevi dei dubbi?) rimanere con mia moglie: inutile usare 'voglio', non sei tu che puoi e devi decidere questo. Adesso di fronte a te c'è una prova sola: hai fatto del male ad una persona che avevi giurato di proteggere... devi fare tutto ciò che puoi per alleviare la sua sofferenza, pazienza se non ti perdona.



Gia' e visto che è delusa amaramente ed ha avuto il coraggio di mandarti fuori casa senza pensare"e dopo a chi lavo le mutande"secondo me' è anche una donna con carattere e una forza stranamente rara.
Non che chi reagisce in altro modo sia da meno,ma il suo modo forte di reagire mi piace molto.
Pensa se venisse a sapere che l'hai tradita con due donne diverse...



ciao blu


----------



## Diletta (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...



...e ci credo bene che il mondo ti sia crollato addosso, direi anche tutto l'universo.
Allora: tu dici che la tua storia di traditore è iniziata circa un anno e mezzo fa, ma prima non avevi dato segni di "devianze"? 
Perché vedi, Silvano, il tuo mi sembra un comportamento quasi da seriale. Anche se parli di un lungo periodo dalla fine della prima tresca siamo sempre in un tempo ben circoscritto (un anno e mezzo) e, effettivamente, mi sembra un po' ristretto come tempo.
Mi puoi dire da quanto siete sposati?
Così, per poter aver un quadro più preciso della tua situazione.
Poi, ti darò anch'io il mio consiglio...


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> *Alla fine sono stato beccato.*
> 
> ...




Complimenti! :sic:  ... e mo', lacrime e sangue :yes: ... buon lavoro :bye:


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutt'altro.
> deve prendersi tutto quello che viene , insulti compresi ..ma esserci nella maniera più assoluta.


Io con tutto quello che non ho mai fatto, mi sono preso pure i ceffoni.
Caro Silvano, siccome invece tu lo hai fatto, giustizia divina e ceffoni veri. 
Perchè hai avuto anche la fortuna di esserti sposato con una donna che ti amava.
Intasca, se riesci a ricucire bene, altrimenti accetta tutto.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ci credo bene che il mondo ti sia crollato addosso, direi anche tutto l'universo.
> Allora: tu dici che la tua storia di traditore è iniziata circa un anno e mezzo fa, ma prima non avevi dato segni di "devianze"?
> Perché vedi, Silvano, il tuo mi sembra un comportamento quasi da seriale. Anche se parli di un lungo periodo dalla fine della prima tresca siamo sempre in un tempo ben circoscritto (un anno e mezzo) e, effettivamente, mi sembra un po' ristretto come tempo.
> Mi puoi dire da quanto siete sposati?
> ...


E' chiaro che sia un seriale...

*Ho tradito mia moglie con una collega di lavoro, bellissima e appena sposata tra l'altro.

Nel frattempo ho trascorso con la mia famiglia una bella vacanza cercando di dimenticare il tutto ma al mio ritorno ho conosciuto un'altra ragazza, più giovane di me di quasi 10 anni e inevitabilmente ci sono finito a letto poco dopo.*

Cioè, c'è pure un'altro tradimento nascosto... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ssssseeee, l'ammmmmore..... ma... lo sai vero, che è in assoluto la cosa più pericolosa da dire ad una donna: 'non ci potremo mai innamorare'... vero? perchè mentre stava calma e ragionevole a parlare con te, una parte del suo cervello diceva: 'e tu chi sei per non innamorarti di me? adesso te lo faccio vedere io...' uomini e donne, uomini e donne, come siamo diversi....


l'ha detto lei non io.le ho risposto la pura verita',cioe'che in queste  cose ipotecare e'da invorniti e che puoi'darsi che tra 1 settimana io la molli,o viceversa..piu'chiaro di cosi'...non abbiamo futuro.
Poi tu che sei donna potresti innamorarti di uno che in 3 mesi hai visto 6 volte??
e 26 anni in piu'.....


----------



## Diletta (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' chiaro che sia un seriale...
> 
> *Ho tradito mia moglie con una collega di lavoro, bellissima e appena sposata tra l'altro.
> 
> ...



E' VERO ANDY: la povera moglie è ignara del secondo tradimento !!
Non ci avevo pensato.
Ma forse non è il caso di confessarlo...vorrebbe dire martirizzarla.
Tutta la mia solidarietà (a lei, ovvio)


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' VERO ANDY: la povera moglie è ignara del secondo tradimento !!
> Non ci avevo pensato.
> Ma forse non è il caso di confessarlo...vorrebbe dire martirizzarla.
> Tutta la mia solidarietà (a lei, ovvio)


Per questo, dico di stare zitto, subire e aspettare l'esito dei pensieri della moglie.
Che ha ben altro di cui farsi ancora perdonare.
Secondo me, quindi, non gli è crollato in testa proprio nulla. A malapena, forse.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'ha detto lei non io.le ho risposto la pura verita',cioe'che in queste  cose ipotecare e'da invorniti e che puoi'darsi che tra 1 settimana io la molli,o viceversa..piu'chiaro di cosi'...non abbiamo futuro.
> *Poi tu che sei donna potresti innamorarti di uno che in 3 mesi hai visto 6 volte??
> e 26 anni in piu*'.....


Purtroppo sì, accade eccome. Una ragazza si innamorò di me, dopo appena 3 uscite, fatte di chiacchiere...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo, dico di stare zitto, subire e aspettare l'esito dei pensieri della moglie.
> Che ha ben altro di cui farsi ancora perdonare.
> Secondo me, quindi, non gli è crollato in testa proprio nulla. A malapena, forse.


Una qualche tegola, diciamo


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Se uscisse l'altro tradimento, infatti (e a questo punto mi chiedo, se ve ne fossero altri ancora, visto che il potenziale di predisposizione senza rimorso è alto), pure 200 anni, e non penso la moglie perdonerebbe. Chiusa all'istante.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


miiiiii, che figuremmerd'.....

ahahahahahahhah


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'ha detto lei non io.le ho risposto la pura verita',cioe'che in queste  cose ipotecare e'da invorniti e che puoi'darsi che tra 1 settimana io la molli,o viceversa..piu'chiaro di cosi'...non abbiamo futuro.
> Poi tu che sei donna potresti innamorarti di uno che in 3 mesi hai visto 6 volte??
> e 26 anni in piu'.....


 assolutamente no... ma se (quando ero giovane... e baldanzosa) uno mi avesse detto: non mi potrò mai innamorare di te... la voglia di farlo ricredere mi sarebbe venuta. Vanità femminile, mica altro, eh? Hai presente quando una donna dice ad un uomo: io a letto con te? mi dispiace ma scordatelo... per l'uomo la sfida è lì, la donna è diversa, vuole vedere l'uomo invornito...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


Domanda, come mai adesso tutte queste emozioni e prima no?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente no... ma se (quando ero giovane... e baldanzosa) uno mi avesse detto: non mi potrò mai innamorare di te... la voglia di farlo ricredere mi sarebbe venuta. Vanità femminile, mica altro, eh? Hai presente quando una donna dice ad un uomo: io a letto con te? mi dispiace ma scordatelo... per l'uomo la sfida è lì, la donna è diversa, vuole vedere l'uomo invornito...


sai lei mi ha detto chiaro e tondo che finche'non si e'sistemata con il lavoro,non cerca storie amorose.
Da ieri dovrebbe averlo trovato,prima o poi cerchera'un marito,l'ha detto ed e'giustissimo che accada,quel giorno baci e abbracci senza pianti come fanno qua'dentro,e ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Domanda, come mai adesso tutte queste emozioni e prima no?


potere dell'anticipazione, evidentemente alcune persone sanno in anticipo le conseguenze dei loro atti, altre no, lo scoprono dopo aver spalmato il muso contro un tir 
da quello che scrive lo stupitissimo silvano, si capisce che lui appartiene alla seconda categoria, non per niente in 6 pagine non si trova traccia di un sentimento di empatia nei confronti della moglie.
solo un "mi sono fatto beccare", i dati sul dolore che le ha causato e la vergogna conseguente non sono pervenuti...


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Adesso comportati da uomo...piagnucolone.....peccato quello non ti abbia messo le mani addosso.....io gli avrei dato serenamente una mano...spero tua moglie sia così intelligente da capire che merita di più.....o quanto meno spero incomincerà a frequentare i cessi dell'autostrada donondosi a 3 camionisti alla volta...spero.....!!


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> potere dell'anticipazione, evidentemente alcune persone sanno in anticipo le conseguenze dei loro atti, altre no, lo scoprono dopo aver spalmato il muso contro un tir
> da quello che scrive lo stupitissimo silvano, si capisce che lui appartiene alla seconda categoria, non per niente in 6 pagine non si trova traccia di un sentimento di empatia nei confronti della moglie.
> solo un "mi sono fatto beccare", i dati sul dolore che le ha causato e la vergogna conseguente non sono pervenuti...


Infatti, la frase "mi ha beccato" dice tutto...
Semplicemente, il ladro ruba e gode di quello che ha senza fatica, poi lo beccano e dice: mannaggia mi hanno beccato, aiuto, che fare? 
Costituisciti...


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Infatti, la frase "mi ha beccato" dice tutto...*Semplicemente, il ladro ruba e gode di quello che ha senza fatica, poi lo beccano e dice: mannaggia mi hanno beccato, aiuto, che fare?
> Costituisciti...


esatto


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, la frase "mi ha beccato" dice tutto...
> Semplicemente, il ladro ruba e gode di quello che ha senza fatica, poi lo beccano e dice: mannaggia mi hanno beccato, aiuto, che fare?
> Costituisciti...


Pero' adesso basta ... un po di compassione anche per lui :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' adesso basta ... un po di compassione anche per lui :mrgreen:


Pooovero

Mi immagino fossi io il marito dell'altra: mi girerebbero le mannaie intorno la testa...


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Pooovero



Guarda che anche loro soffrono 














































































Quando sono becccati! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ci vuole tempo anche per chi tradisce.
All'inizio ci si dà spiegazioni e giustificazioni, come è umano (non giusto, ma umano).
Arriva il patatrac, e si resta attoniti. In certi casi si sputa fuori rabbia, in altri c'è solo lo smacco di chi si credeva invincibile e tranquillo.
Ma è uno shock anche per lui, c'è una sorta di "deficienza" che attutisce e protegge. In poco tempo comincerà a capire... 

Io mi ricordo che ho avuto bisogno di tempo per concentrarmi su mio marito e sulla gravità di quello che avevo fatto e sul suo significato, piuttosto che su di me. Brutto da dire, ma è vero...


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Bisogna vedere in questa storia se la moglie perdonerà.
Se così non sarà, avrà tutto il tempo per ripensarci per tutta la vita.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Pooovero
> 
> Mi immagino fossi io il marito dell'altra: mi girerebbero le mannaie intorno la testa...



Parliamone seriamente :mosking:

Perche' sia le mogli/compagne o mariti/compagni se la prendono sempre con gli/le amanti? 


Mentre invece la colpa e' dei/delle nostre/i cari/care che hanno tradito ... il problema nasce da chi abbiamo vicino noi che ci colpisce alle spalle con il coltello 


Io non ho mai condannato lei (la signora (?) ), me la sono presa con lui, mio marito.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere in questa storia se la moglie perdonerà.
> Se così non sarà, avrà tutto il tempo per* ripensarci per tutta la vita.*



Ma no ... iniziera' da un'altra parte


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parliamone seriamente :mosking:
> 
> Perche' sia le mogli/compagne o mariti/compagni se la prendono sempre con gli/le amanti?
> 
> ...


Sai, a caldo un uomo mette tutto nel calderone, anche l'amante: *voglio vederlo in faccia quel figlio di ......., voglio vedergli quel sorrisino stampato sulla faccia...*


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti così è successo in questo caso...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

Come si dice..... è inutile piangere sul latte versato, però certo che è stato sfortunato, non l'hanno beccato sul fatto ma dopo tanto tempo... se questa non è sfiga


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si dice..... è inutile piangere sul latte versato, però certo che è stato sfortunato, non l'hanno beccato sul fatto ma dopo tanto tempo... se questa non è sfiga


La mia ex, una persona molto cattiva con molti scheletri nell'armadio, mi rinfacciava sempre: la ruota prima o poi gira. Beh, spero che giri per me, e anche per lei, prima o poi...


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

ce la prendiamo con l'amante ovvio, si chiama "spostamento", a nessuno fa piacere mettere in primo piano nel processo di colpevolizzazione la persona che amiamo.
anche se è colpevole nella stessa misura, anche di più.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ce la prendiamo con l'amante ovvio, si chiama "spostamento", a nessuno fa piacere mettere in primo piano nel processo di colpevolizzazione la persona che amiamo.
> anche se è colpevole nella stessa misura, anche di più.


Ciao,

È assolutamente giusto quello che dici ... 

È un discorso delicato … 

Per tradire in questo modo bisogna essere in due …

L’altra parte ne è consapevole … ha la possibilità di scegliere, se partecipare a fare del male … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> È assolutamente giusto quello che dici ...
> 
> ...


Penso di sì. Io posso parlare per me: mi fanno rabbia entrambi, lei che mi ha tradito e il porco che si diverte alle mie spalle, perchè così si sente trasgressivo e gode di più...


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Infatti Andy …

Guarda, avvolte quando leggo, mi sembra di essere un alieno … 

Non capirò mai … 
È come se mi mancassero alcuni neuroni … 

Il tradimento … e non importa in che ruolo … è qualcosa a me così estraneo e assurdo … 

Forse è solo perché sono una persona moooolto comoda e semplice … 
non voglio rogne, complicazioni e soprattutto non so fare i giochini … 


sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Infatti Andy …
> 
> ...


Anche per me è lo stesso. Anzi, io non è che non sappia fare i giochini, non li voglio fare. E qualche volta ne ho avuto la possibilità. Ma davvero, mai cascato, mai caduto, anche se c'erano segnali forti.
Non so, forse sono un pantofolaio nato, che vuole solo la serenità, non fare del male e non subirne.
Forse perchè per me ci sono altre cose importanti nella vita, per cui mi sento soddisfatto se al fianco ho una persona che mi vuole bene, da contraccambiare, con cui condividere tanto, e con cui, nel contempo non vivere come una cozza attaccata ad uno scoglio, perchè ci sono tante altre passioni che possono renderti felice nella vita (se le si ha, io sì): per cui, per me non è una necessità tradire, c'è molto altro per svagarsi.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Guarda … è proprio così … 

Io se mi devo sfogare, o cerco del cambiamento … ho mille modi e idee … ma è una cosa che il mio cervello scarta categoricamente se ciò dovrebbe nuocere a qualcuno. 

Sai … inizio a pensare, che non sono fatta per capire e di conseguenza di perdonare … 

A me la frase “non siamo perfetti” o “tutti possono sbagliare”, sinceramente, non so che farmene … perché non lo ho mai sostenuto … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Guarda … è proprio così …
> 
> ...


Ma è così: io non penso di essere speciale. Di avere qualcosa in più degli altri. Sono come tanti altri. E siccome in un rapporto io ci riesco, vedere chi non ci riesce che poi si attacca a delle scuse, a volte invece mi da un senso di superiorità. Ma come, io riesco a controllare le mie azioni e voi no? Io voglio parlare faccia a faccia e affrontare il problema e voi no? C'è il problema? Sono io, ok, cerco di capire. Sei tu, ok, se vuoi altre avventure, altri uomini, vai, vai, e non tornare più... più semplice di così...
Ma no, ci dobbiamo rovinare sempre, o far piangere qualcun altro, che forse, forse, se fino a ieri era con noi, avrebbe meritato più rispetto, perchè già il fatto di essere stati scelti da un'altra persona in mezzo all'indifferenza di questo mondo, ci dovrebbe fare gonfiare il petto davanti a tutti per l'orgoglio... e molti come rispondono0 a questo? No, non mi basta voglio scopare, voglio amare, voglio la promisquità...


----------



## xxxx (11 Ottobre 2011)

*QUANTO SONO FELICE!!*



Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


CHE BELLO CHE SEI STATO SCOPERTO...PERCHè NON TI è BASTATA UNA VOLTA!!!E ALLORA BEN TI STA'..TI AUGURO DI PAGARE 1000 VOLTE IL MALE CHE LE HAI FATTO!!!SALUTI


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Gia'*



tesla ha detto:


> ce la prendiamo con l'amante ovvio, si chiama "spostamento", a nessuno fa piacere mettere in primo piano nel processo di colpevolizzazione la persona che amiamo.
> anche se è colpevole nella stessa misura, anche di più.


Poi talvolta capita che l'altro/a non sappiano neppure della vita parallela...





ciao blu


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mi ricordavo di un silvano nel precedente forum....mmmm.....

Comunque, quoto in tutto sbriciolata! ^^


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Io mi ricordo molto bene di Silvano.
Aveva tentennato un pò prima di buttarsi nell'avventura con la collega.

Poi aveva incontrato una tizia al parco col cane, ma non so se sia lei o un'altra la seconda avventura.

E' stato proprio sfortunato.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Perchè parlate di sfortuna?
Ha avuto il conto.
Perchè fino a che la moglie ne era all'oscuro, era un uomo fortunato? E' giusto?
Al limite la moglie è stata sfortunata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa è accaduto l'imprevisto: il marito della mia collega viene a sapere tutto, non so né da chi e come, probabilmente ha rintracciato alcune mail cercando di andare a fondo alla questione. Lei alla fine gli racconta tutto, i tradimenti *con me* proprio nel periodo in cui si sono sposati.
> *LUI decide di andare a trovare mia moglie*. E' la FINE, le racconta tutto e mi attendono assieme a casa.
> 
> il mondo mi è crollato addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo ............*In un attimo ho provato una quantità di stati d'animo indescrivibile e terrificante.*........


Sul rosso: che donna! che uomo! che coppia!

Riguardo i tuoi stati d'animo: se vuoi parlarne ti leggerò con interesse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè parlate di sfortuna?
> Ha avuto il conto.
> Perchè fino a che la moglie ne era all'oscuro, era un uomo fortunato? E' giusto?
> Al limite la moglie è stata sfortunata.


Senti: sei andato avanti dieci pagine a coprirlo di m@@@a con le tue previsioni apocalittiche sulla ruota che gira e sulla giusta punizione divina.
Per me è stato sfortunato e mi va di consolarlo.

Io di sua moglie non so niente, a scrivere qui è lui.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

L'altro uomo si è semplicemente vendicato (è umano) ed ha voluto rovinarlo.
A quanto pare c'è riuscito, quindi ha fatto sì che chi ha causato il fattaccio dall'altra parte non continuasse la sua vita idilliaca. Anche questo non è sbagliato.

Per il resto che vuoi che dica.
Vorrei sfogarmi, mi ha tradito, aiutatemi a capire: *bene*
Tradisco, è successo, non so cosa mi è preso, vorrei capire: *bene*
Ho tradito, più volte, poi, a differenza di tanti altri che in amore sono mazzulati, mi sono fatto pure la felicità con moglie e bambini, che bello. No cazzo che sfiga, mi ha scoperto, che faccio?: *male*


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'altro uomo si è semplicemente vendicato (è umano) ed ha voluto rovinarlo.
> A quanto pare c'è riuscito, quindi ha fatto sì che chi ha causato il fattaccio dall'altra parte non continuasse la sua vita idilliaca. Anche questo non è sbagliato.


mah...io non credo che la vendetta serva a farci stare meglio. Mi sembra una gesto inutile, stupido.
Io non lo so neanche se l'amante di mio marito fosse sposata o meno....
a me lei non interessa...è lui, solo ed eslcusivamente lui il colpevole nei miei confronti. 
Se c'è qualcuno di cui mi devo, al limite, vendicare, è lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'altro uomo si è semplicemente vendicato (è umano) ed ha voluto rovinarlo.
> A quanto pare c'è riuscito, quindi ha fatto sì che chi ha causato il fattaccio dall'altra parte non continuasse la sua vita idilliaca. Anche questo non è sbagliato.
> 
> Per il resto che vuoi che dica.
> ...


Lui ha tradito sua moglie (è umano).

Ah, ho capito....è invidia?


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

L'altro, direi il mio mito e peccato che non abbia trasformato Silvano in anoSilv a forza di botte.
Ah Silvà, sei stato fortunato, mica sfortunato, a quelli come te scoperti solitamente il maritino fa la pelle se gli tira male, ma è meglio che ti guardi le spalle, per il resto della tua vita. Del resto tua moglie se è forte "non" ti perdonerà affatto e ti farà cacare sangue, spera che sia una donna debole, spera che abbia pietà del pargoletto e spera che non te la faccia pagare, in poche parole spera davvero tanto, perchè da qui a 3 anni avrai da patirne e anche se andrà bene potrai vedertela con il marito dell'altra, che appena sposino sarà incacchiato come un bufalo d'acqua e visto che non può smazzollare la moglie, lo farà con te che sei omarino.
Però nonostante tutto...grazie di esistere!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'altro, direi il mio mito e p*eccato che non abbia trasformato Silvano in anoSilv* a forza di botte.
> Ah Silvà, sei stato fortunato, mica sfortunato, a quelli come te scoperti solitamente il maritino fa la pelle se gli tira male, ma è meglio che ti guardi le spalle, per il resto della tua vita. Del resto tua moglie se è forte "non" ti perdonerà affatto e ti farà cacare sangue, spera che sia una donna debole, spera che abbia pietà del pargoletto e spera che non te la faccia pagare, in poche parole spera davvero tanto, perchè da qui a 3 anni avrai da patirne e anche se andrà bene potrai vedertela con il marito dell'altra, che appena sposino sarà incacchiato come un bufalo d'acqua e visto che non può smazzollare la moglie, lo farà con te che sei omarino.
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: grazie di esistere a te, Daniele!


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Quinti, ma dai, nonti soddisfa un poco questo post? Dopo tante persone che dicono che la ruota gira e via dicendo, bhè! per la prima volta ne ho la prova =) Peccato che è su SilvANO...come quello che gli farà la sua mogliettina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'altro, direi il mio mito e peccato che non abbia trasformato Silvano in anoSilv a forza di botte.
> Ah Silvà, sei stato fortunato, mica sfortunato, a quelli come te scoperti solitamente il maritino fa la pelle se gli tira male, ma è meglio che ti guardi le spalle, per il resto della tua vita. Del resto tua moglie se è forte "non" ti perdonerà affatto e ti farà cacare sangue, spera che sia una donna debole, spera che abbia pietà del pargoletto e spera che non te la faccia pagare, *in poche parole spera davvero tanto*, perchè da qui a 3 anni avrai da patirne e anche se andrà bene potrai vedertela con il marito dell'altra, che appena sposino sarà incacchiato come un bufalo d'acqua e visto che non può smazzollare la moglie, lo farà con te che sei omarino.
> Però nonostante tutto...grazie di esistere!


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lui ha tradito sua moglie (è umano).
> 
> Ah, ho capito....è invidia?


Invidia? Di che?
Non vi capisco? Ma se vuoi puoi _consolarlo_, tutti possono fare quello che vogliono.
Ricorda però che, lui ha tradito non avendo problemi di rapporto con la moglie anche una seconda volta.
Se la moglie decidesse di farlo fuori (e non sa dell'altro tradimento...), perchè non vai a spiegare le *tue *ragioni a lei?
E poi, se si tradisce bellamente con il sorriso sulle labbra, ripeto, perchè vi sposate o fidanzate? Forse perchè avete paura di invecchiare soli o perchè quando arriva Ferragosto non avete nessuno con cui fare la scampagnata?


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti. Ho già scritto su questo forum e forse qualcuno ricorderà dal nome.
> 
> Alla fine sono stato beccato.
> 
> ...


Caro Silvano, 
mi  trovo dall'altra parte della barricata.
Provo comunque a mettermi nei tuoi panni.
Ho visto mio marito soffrire come un cane in questi mesi, quindi posso capire che il tuo stato d'animo.
Ora a tua moglie è crollato il mondo addosso. E' normale che ti abbia sbattuto fuori di casa. E forse anche giusto. Per voi due.
Avete entrambi bisogno di un attimo di pausa per pensare, per metabolizzare, per riprendervi dallo shock.

Fai buon uso di questo tempo. rivuoi tua moglie?la tua famiglia?Credo di si, da quello che racconti.

Non stressarla, ma ci devi essere, in qualche modo. non sò in che modo. Tu la conosci. A me bastava uno stupido sms, o che lui tornasse la mattina prestissimo, preparasse il caffè e mi aiutasse a con i bimbi. E la sera vedevo la macchina sotto casa con lui dentro e stava lì ore senza salire.

Pazienza, comprensione, amore.

E poi quando la rabbia sarà un pò sbollita, parlare, parlare, parlare, ritrovarsi, ritrovarla, farti ritrovare.

La strada è lunga. Ma si può fare.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> mah...io non credo che la vendetta serva a farci stare meglio. Mi sembra una gesto inutile, stupido.
> Io non lo so neanche se l'amante di mio marito fosse sposata o meno....
> a me lei non interessa...è lui, solo ed eslcusivamente lui il colpevole nei miei confronti.
> Se c'è qualcuno di cui mi devo, al limite, vendicare, è lui.


Ma tu parli di quello che senti tu.
L'altro marito invece l'ha pensata diversamente. Ha sbagliato? Non so darti una risposta.
Una cosa è certa, ha trascinato all'inferno colui che desiderava ci andasse.
Ha puntato, ha mirato, colpito e affondato.
Forse per te no, ma per lui e altri uomini è una piccola soddisfazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Invidia? Di che?
> Non vi capisco? Ma se vuoi puoi _consolarlo_, tutti possono fare quello che vogliono.
> Ricorda però che, lui ha tradito non avendo problemi di rapporto con la moglie anche una seconda volta.
> Se la moglie decidesse di farlo fuori (e non sa dell'altro tradimento...), perchè non vai a spiegare le *tue *ragioni a lei?
> E poi, se si tradisce bellamente con il sorriso sulle labbra, ripeto, perchè vi sposate o fidanzate? Forse perchè avete paura di invecchiare soli o perchè quando arriva Ferragosto non avete nessuno con cui fare la scampagnata?


Ho capito.

Uhm....degli ultimi 11 ferragosti non ne ho passato manco uno con mio marito.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Uhm....degli ultimi 11 ferragosti non ne ho passato manco uno con mio marito.


Tu però rispondi come se il mondo la pensasse come te...


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu parli di quello che senti tu.
> L'altro marito invece l'ha pensata diversamente. Ha sbagliato? Non so darti una risposta.
> Una cosa è certa, ha trascinato all'inferno colui che desiderava ci andasse.
> Ha puntato, ha mirato, colpito e affondato.
> Forse per te no, ma per lui e altri uomini è una piccola soddisfazione.


Io godrei molto di più nel trombarmi un altro e fare un bel dvd...... e dirgli "amore ho affittato un film stupendo per stasera"....questa sì che sarebbe una vera vendetta. Per me.


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo molto bene di Silvano.
> Aveva tentennato un pò prima di buttarsi nell'avventura con la collega.
> 
> Poi aveva incontrato una tizia al parco col cane, ma non so se sia lei o un'altra la seconda avventura.
> ...


 Ecco, ora lo ricordo anche io! :carneval:


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu parli di quello che senti tu.
> L'altro marito invece l'ha pensata diversamente. Ha sbagliato? Non so darti una risposta.
> Una cosa è certa, ha trascinato all'inferno colui che desiderava ci andasse.
> Ha puntato, ha mirato, colpito e affondato.
> Forse per te no, ma per lui e altri uomini è una piccola soddisfazione.


Ciao,

sinceramente ... come prima cosa ho pensato alla solidarietà con la moglie tradita ... 

se dovesse essere vendetta ... ma, la cosa non mi piace proprio ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ognuno reagisce per quello che è. Se reagisce superando certi limiti può pagarne le conseguenze.
Ma in questo mondo è così: c'è chi uccide, c'è chi perdona, c'è chi va dallo psicologo/psichiatra, c'è chi attua vendetta, c'è chi mena.
Lui ha reagito sputtanandolo e cercando di lasciargli addosso l'odore della sua pelle (come i leoni, mo ti meno, da domani la mia puzza sulla tua anima, così ti impari).
Siccome *a priori* non si sa mai con chi si ha a che fare (forse gli è andata anche bene...), beh, stare sempre attenti a dove si desiderano mettere i piedi.
Io di base mi incazzo con il mondo e vorrei tanto menare, ma siccome non è nel mio carattere non l'ho mai fatto ed ho sofferto sempre in silenzio.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Kay, sarebbe una vendetta orribile da oggetto, fidati, dire all'altra persona è una vendetta sottile, che colpisce sia il proprio traditore, che l'amante, è la distruzione forse solo per un periodo oppure per sempre di due vite come le conoscevano, è finalmente il pagare il conto. 
Poi personalmente forse Silvano risolverà, ma come ho detto, ha solo da sperare parecchio, perchè ora è come se lui fosse legato nudo e sua moglie avesse il coltello e stesse pensando di tagliargli il bigolino, diciamo che personalmente comprendo bene che lui è sulla graticola ed è alla mercè di una persona quasi totalmente, dovrà essere molto uomo, molto di più di quello che ha dimostrato di essere ficcando il bigolino in due donne diverse.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

PS: quando beccai una ex in un locale con un altro, chiesi solo a lei spiegazioni...
Quello mi guardava, non capiva chi io fossi e chiese pure lui a lei spiegazioni...
Per poco non se ne tornava con me piangendo...
Infatti la lasciò pochi giorni dopo... e lei mi chiamò e mi disse: che cosa hai detto al mio ragazzo? Perchè se n'è andato?
(che faccia di culo...)


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy, una ex è una ex, ha diritto di fare i cazzacci propri, ma è meglio che li faccia lontano.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, una ex è una ex, ha diritto di fare i cazzacci propri, ma è meglio che li faccia lontano.


Ora è ex, all'epoca era la mia ragazza...
Mi fermo davanti un locale per prendere le sigarette (era un 25 aprile, pure festa e non la passò con me...), e trovo la sua macchina.
Aspetto fuori per ore, con il parcheggiatore che mi rompeva i coglioni perchè voleva che gli offrivo da bere, poi li vedo arrivare ed antrare per sedersi a un tavolo.
Il mondo mi crollò addosso...


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kay, sarebbe una vendetta orribile da oggetto, fidati, dire all'altra persona è una vendetta sottile, che colpisce sia il proprio traditore, che l'amante, è la distruzione forse solo per un periodo oppure per sempre di due vite come le conoscevano, è finalmente il pagare il conto.
> Poi personalmente forse Silvano risolverà, ma come ho detto, ha solo da sperare parecchio, perchè ora è come se lui fosse legato nudo e sua moglie avesse il coltello e stesse pensando di tagliargli il bigolino, diciamo che personalmente comprendo bene che lui è sulla graticola ed è alla mercè di una persona quasi totalmente, dovrà essere molto uomo, molto di più di quello che ha dimostrato di essere ficcando il bigolino in due donne diverse.


Ovviamente non farei mai quello che ho detto. era per rimarcare il fatto, che se avessi sete di vendetta ce l'avrei verso di lui e non verso l'amante.
La mia vendetta è l'indifferenza. Quando lei mi scrisse (cattiverie) io risposi "ci conosciamo?" e lei: "ma com'è possibile io sono di un'altra città, possibile che non lo sai?" risposta: no, non sò niente di te e  non m'interessa".

Forse ha ragione Andy, è una cosa soggettiva. A me vendicarmi su di lei non mi avrebbe dato alcun sollievo. Anzi, per come la vedo io, a vendicarmi su di lei, le avrei dato troppa importanza.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Un conto è voler prendere contatto con l’amante … 

Ma lui è andato dalla moglie ignara … 

Forse, non ha sopportato il peso dell’inganno … 

Credo, che ci siano entrambi gli elementi: vendetta e solidarietà … 

... ma come va di moda dire "è umano" ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Io? Io volevo tagliare le palle del tizio con la quale la baldraccona scopò e non volevo farlo in maniera figurata. Adesso so che macchina ha, la targa, il suo numero di telefono e dove abita, non gli è successo nulla, ma il solo sapere questi elementi mi fa sentire un passo davanti a lui, ditemi, chi riesce da solo e con l'inganno avere tutti questi elementi?


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io? Io volevo tagliare le palle del tizio con la quale la baldraccona scopò e non volevo farlo in maniera figurata. Adesso so che macchina ha, la targa, il suo numero di telefono e dove abita, non gli è successo nulla, ma il solo sapere questi elementi mi fa sentire un passo davanti a lui, ditemi, chi riesce da solo e con l'inganno avere tutti questi elementi?


Ma lui lo sapeva che lei stava con te?lo conoscevi?


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io? Io volevo tagliare le palle del tizio con la quale la baldraccona scopò e non volevo farlo in maniera figurata. Adesso so che macchina ha, la targa, il suo numero di telefono e dove abita, non gli è successo nulla, ma il solo sapere questi elementi mi fa sentire un passo davanti a lui, ditemi, chi riesce da solo e con l'inganno avere tutti questi elementi?


Danie' ma a che serve?

E" lei che ti ha tradito, c'e' stata la sua volonta', mica aveva la pistola alle tempie


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ma lui lo sapeva che lei stava con te?lo conoscevi?


Kay fa differenza?!


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Secondo me se una persona sa che l'altra è impegnata e fa lo stupido lo stesso nonostante questo potrà dare dolore ad una persona che non conosce è colpevole comunque. COme ho sempre detto, il tizio un giorno si cagherà sotto dall'alto del suo metro e 60  di chi  si troverà davanti...voglio solo fargli così tanta paura da farlo strisciare e supplicare, togliendogli quella spavalderia da figlio di puttana che ha.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

*RISPETTO GIA'*

Daniele ti ricordi di quella utente che tradiva il marito con il suocero (il padre di suo marito)?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me se una persona sa che l'altra è impegnata e fa lo stupido lo stesso nonostante questo potrà dare dolore ad una persona che non conosce è colpevole comunque. COme ho sempre detto, il tizio un giorno si cagherà sotto dall'alto del suo metro e 60  di chi  si troverà davanti...voglio solo fargli così tanta paura da farlo strisciare e supplicare, togliendogli quella spavalderia da figlio di puttana che ha.


Ma vala' Danie' pensa alla salute, la tua ovviamente.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele ti ricordi di quella utente che tradiva il marito con il suocero (il padre di suo marito)?  :mrgreen:


Mi ricordo, spero che sia stata presa sotto da un TIR siffatta baldraccona e con lei anche il padre bastardissimo.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me se una persona sa che l'altra è impegnata e fa lo stupido lo stesso nonostante questo potrà dare dolore ad una persona che non conosce è colpevole comunque. COme ho sempre detto, il tizio un giorno si cagherà sotto dall'alto del suo metro e 60  di chi  si troverà davanti...voglio solo fargli così tanta paura da farlo strisciare e supplicare, togliendogli quella spavalderia da figlio di puttana che ha.


Se queste cose devono accadere, in genere lo si fa a caldo, presi dalla rabbia e dall'amerezza del momento.
Magari ora è rimasto solo l'odio (e rimarrà per sempre, proporzionalmente affievolito dal tuo stato mentale attuale), ma al passare del tempo non si ritorna da una persona che si voleva riempire di botte e si portano a compimento i propri propositi.
Al limite, quando la vendetta si vuole servire su un piatto freddo, se si ha la possibilità, prima o poi si può mettere mano (ad esempio, gli fai perdere un posto di lavoro se hai potere), ma deve essere comunque legato alla tua vita.
Quindi non penso che potrai mai fargli del male, in effetti se ora stai facendo una vita diversa dovresti dedicarti a quella.
Ripeto, a caldo ti capirei, ma dopo tempo non ne vale nemmeno più la pena.
Certo, per quanto possa servire, lanciargli una maledizione (che non serve), almeno dentro di noi ci fa stare più calmi...


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kay fa differenza?!


no. volevo solo dirgli che la sua reazione avrebbe, per me, un senso se l'altro fosse un amico (ma in questo caso, sarebbe tutta un'altra storia) o se non proprio un amico uno che conosceva.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Un conto è voler prendere contatto con l’amante …
> 
> ...


Appunto.. è andato dalla moglie ignara..
Ma che scherziamo? La vendetta è ignobile, in ogni caso, e a maggior ragione quando per attuarla vai a colpire persone innocenti. Dubito che ci sia un briciolo di solidarietà.
Semplicemente ha applicato la legge del taglione: hai rovinato il mio matrimonio? (e anche solo qui, si apre un mondo.. la colpa tutta dell'amante..), bene, io allora rovino il tuo.
Un ragionamento da bambino di tre anni, complimenti a quel marito. Anche se stai malissimo per quello che ti è capitato, non lo riesco a giustificare. Quanta arroganza.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' una possibilità.
> Ma se io fossi incavolata marcia e sofferente a causa del mio uomo, se questo sparisce obbediente mi viene anche il dubbio che gli faccia comodo... che non tenga a me, che non pensi a quanto sto male...
> Io credo che vorrei che si facesse vivo, anche solo per poco, anche se gli ho detto di andarsene.
> 
> Poi, non so cosa mai potrebbe dire lui alla moglie se la chiamasse o andasse da lei... nulla è adeguato, me ne rendo conto...


Ma porca troia i no che vogliono dire si?
Io sono un uomo molto forte...
Ma ho un tallone di Achille mostruoso...
Se una cellula del mio essere arriva a sentirsi accettato...io me ne vado.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Silvano,
> mi  trovo dall'altra parte della barricata.
> Provo comunque a mettermi nei tuoi panni.
> Ho visto mio marito soffrire come un cane in questi mesi, quindi posso capire che il tuo stato d'animo.
> ...


Non posso darti reputazione, ma ti quoto, per queste tue parole, le più utili a Silvano in questo momento.
E piene di amore verso tuo marito (almeno, io lo vedo così).


----------



## kay76 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele ti ricordi di quella utente che tradiva il marito con il suocero (il padre di suo marito)?  :mrgreen:


peggio di Beautiful...è beautiful no, che quella là va a letto con gli zii, i cugini, etc?


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto.. è andato dalla moglie ignara..
> Ma che scherziamo? La vendetta è ignobile, in ogni caso, e a maggior ragione quando *per attuarla vai a colpire persone innocenti. *Dubito che ci sia un briciolo di solidarietà.
> Semplicemente ha applicato la legge del taglione: hai rovinato il mio matrimonio? (e anche solo qui, si apre un mondo.. la colpa tutta dell'amante..), bene, io allora rovino il tuo.
> Un ragionamento da bambino di tre anni, complimenti a quel marito. Anche se stai malissimo per quello che ti è capitato, non lo riesco a giustificare. Quanta arroganza.


Però, la moglie lo ha ascoltato... non gli ha detto "fatti i cazzi tuoi". Ha voluto la verità, quindi ne aveva diritto anche prima.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto.. è andato dalla moglie ignara..
> Ma che scherziamo? La vendetta è ignobile, in ogni caso, e a maggior ragione quando per attuarla vai a colpire persone innocenti. Dubito che ci sia un briciolo di solidarietà.
> Semplicemente ha applicato la legge del taglione: hai rovinato il mio matrimonio? (e anche solo qui, si apre un mondo.. la colpa tutta dell'amante..), bene, io allora rovino il tuo.
> Un ragionamento da bambino di tre anni, complimenti a quel marito. Anche se stai malissimo per quello che ti è capitato, non lo riesco a giustificare. Quanta arroganza.


Ciao,

apunto ... lo avevo detto prima ...

se è vendetta ... è come dici tu ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Vendetta... non vendetta...
Al centro della storia c'è tutto un marciume: condanniamo la vendetta, ma che è la ciliegina sulla torta di marciume che c'era prima.
Non si può far finta di nulla, spolverando la polvere e raccogliendola sotto un tappeto.
Come se non ci fosse o non fosse mai esistita.
Molte persone non lo sopportano, e bisogna rispettarlo.
Una storia tutta sballata dal principio, e non a causa della moglie o dell'altro marito.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> peggio di Beautiful...è beautiful no, che quella là va a letto con gli zii, i cugini, etc?


La gente con queste storiacce che passano alla tibbu' e' andata fuori dal balcone ... mettono i nomi dei personaggi ai loro figli. capirai :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Se è vendetta...ha fatto comunque bene, perchè deve soffrire solo quello stronzo e non rovinare la vita della controparte che ha il 50% della colpa. Scusatemi se scopro l'amante e so che è sposato non mi importa un pifferino della sofferenza della moglie dopo, perchè devo tenermi tutto dentro io e sapere che quei due vivranno bene? Ed allo stesso tempo aiuto anche la poveretta a liberarsi di un PDM.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

La vendetta poi esiste proprio perchè molte persone non hanno modo di far valere i propri diritti. 
Come mi difendo? Mi vendico.
Io non lo farei, sia chiaro, ma non condanno chi lo fa. Ha i suoi motivi e la sua maniera di vivere la vita.
Rubare è una vergogna (se non si ruba per fame), vendicarsi è comprensibile.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca troia i no che vogliono dire si?
> Io sono un uomo molto forte...
> Ma ho un tallone di Achille mostruoso...
> Se una cellula del mio essere arriva a sentirsi accettato...io me ne vado.


Immagina.

Hai fatto soffrire la donna che ami. 
Lei piange, o comunque soffre, ti dice "lascia stare, è andata così, lasciami in pace per un pò. "
Tu sai che lei sta male... non sopporti che stia così a causa tua.. non ce la fai a lasciarla sola, anche se te lo ha chiesto. Chiami, ti presenti, ti fai vivo... non la lasci sola. Se non altro, fai capolino per vedere se ha cambiato idea, se ora puoi stare con lei.
Se ci tieni Conte, te lo assicuro, non ci riesci a lasciarla sola.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vendetta... non vendetta...
> Al centro della storia c'è tutto un marciume: condanniamo la vendetta, ma che è la ciliegina sulla torta di marciume che c'era prima.
> Una storia tutta sballata dal principio, e non a causa della moglie o dell'altro marito.


Io non la condanno per nulla, la vendetta è qualcosa di molto meglio del tradimento, quindi rispetto a quello che leggiamo qui chi si vendica ha fatto solo una bambinata...ma l'ha fatta per salvare se stesso.
Le strade per salvarsi sono pochissime e tutte sono soggettive, ecco perchè non esiste una reazione lineare e uguale per tutti, quindi chi per salvarsi si vendica, benvenuto, megli di chi si uccide, no?
Con il senno di poi, sarebbe stato molto ma molto meglio far saltare un incisivo alla troiazza che portarmi appresso la coscienza di quello che ho fatto su di me, un peso che è davvero eccessivo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io godrei molto di più nel trombarmi un altro e fare un bel dvd...... e dirgli "amore ho affittato un film stupendo per stasera"....questa sì che sarebbe una vera vendetta. Per me.


Wovl...ma poi lo guardiamo insieme sul divano vero wovl?


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è vendetta...ha fatto comunque bene, perchè deve soffrire solo quello stronzo e non rovinare la vita della controparte che ha il 50% della colpa. Scusatemi se scopro l'amante e so che è sposato non mi importa un pifferino della sofferenza della moglie dopo, perchè devo tenermi tutto dentro io e sapere che quei due vivranno bene? Ed allo stesso tempo aiuto anche la poveretta a liberarsi di un PDM.


Quindi e' per una sorte di giustizia? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però, la moglie lo ha ascoltato... non gli ha detto "fatti i cazzi tuoi". Ha voluto la verità, quindi ne aveva diritto anche prima.


Beh, se uno arriva e si presenta con buongiorno, abbiamo qualcosa in comune, siamo due cornuti, oramai la frittata è fatta.
Lei non ha avuto possibilità di scelta. Magari un domani quando sarà passato tutto questo dirà meglio averlo saputo.. ma potrebbe anche pensarla diversamente.
Il diritto alla verità,  nel momento in cui sposi questa concezione, ce l'hai sempre. Ma dal tuo partner. E che lui abbia mancato, questo nessuno lo nega.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto.. è andato dalla moglie ignara..
> Ma che scherziamo? La vendetta è ignobile, in ogni caso, e a maggior ragione quando per attuarla vai a colpire persone innocenti. Dubito che ci sia un briciolo di solidarietà.
> Semplicemente ha applicato la legge del taglione: hai rovinato il mio matrimonio? (e anche solo qui, si apre un mondo.. la colpa tutta dell'amante..), bene, io allora rovino il tuo.
> Un ragionamento da bambino di tre anni, complimenti a quel marito. Anche se stai malissimo per quello che ti è capitato, non lo riesco a giustificare. Quanta arroganza.


Vero.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi e' per una sorte di giustizia? :mrgreen:


Si, la verità che non si ferma mai, motivo per cui è meglio non avere pesanti scheletri negli armadi, perchè quando cadranno (e cadranno) ci si potrà fare molto male.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

ma è anche vero che, chi tace acconsente ...

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, se uno arriva e si presenta con buongiorno, abbiamo qualcosa in comune, siamo due cornuti, oramai la frittata è fatta.
> Lei non ha avuto possibilità di scelta. Magari un domani quando sarà passato tutto questo dirà meglio averlo saputo.. ma potrebbe anche pensarla diversamente.
> *Il diritto alla verità,  nel momento in cui sposi questa concezione, ce l'hai sempre. Ma dal tuo partner.* E che lui abbia mancato, questo nessuno lo nega.


Vero, ma siccome (per lui) tutto stava andando bene e perfetto, è giusto pensare che il tuo partner sia un finto fedele fino alla fine? E il tuo partner sa che è tutta una menzogna?
Per questo se una persona vuole, e ripeto, vuole sapere certe verità, che il partner non ti darà mai, è giusto che lo sappia da altre vie: anche perchè si sta fidando di una persona inaffidabile...quando invece potrebbe dare il suo amore a chi lo rispetta.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagina.
> 
> Hai fatto soffrire la donna che ami.
> Lei piange, o comunque soffre, ti dice "lascia stare, è andata così, lasciami in pace per un pò. "
> ...


Si io faccio proprio questo.
Non capisco proprio come tu riesca a dipingermi in una maniera così profonda e realistica.
Ma pensa a quanto io sto male, quando alla fine, e solo alla fine io sento che sono stato io con il mio comportamento o atteggiamento a farla soffrire: mi si spacca il cuore.
Casso io ho una parte interna molto molle.

Tornando al caso di Silvano.
Io dico una cosa però: ribadisco...era una storia vecchia e chiusa.
Non giustifico in nessun modo quel marito e quella moglie che sono andati a far soffrire sta signora.
In nessun modo.
Silvano aveva vissuto una storia.
Poi magari si era resoconto che.
E aveva chiuso.
non si fanno ste cose...

E pensiamo allora ad un povero marito...
Sbaglia, tradisce...
Poi si dice, che cazzata che ho fatto, spero che mia moglie non lo venga mai a sapere.

Dove sono qua, Farfalla e Bastardo Dentro? Perchè tacciono?
E la Matraini? Pensa Matra, fra un anno viene il can de picci a dire che tu ti sei fatta 15 uomini sulla cassa del morto...
Ma se fanno ste cose?


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si io faccio proprio questo.
> Non capisco proprio come tu riesca a dipingermi in una maniera così profonda e realistica.
> Ma pensa a quanto io sto male, quando alla fine, e solo alla fine io sento che sono stato io con il mio comportamento o atteggiamento a farla soffrire: mi si spacca il cuore.
> Casso io ho una parte interna molto molle.
> ...


Ma Conte, dimentichi che c'è dell'altro. Un'altra storia con un'altra donna. E forse altro ancora...
Quindi non era un accidente, ma la situazione indica il reiteramento di un atteggiamento.
E' questo il guaio.
Lui ha anche detto, che era tornato contento con la famiglia e... si è fatto un'altra...


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

vedi Conte ... 

quando si tradisce si dice "è umano" ... e bisogna capire ... 

anche questo va capito ed è "umano" ... 

un tradimento, ti può mandare completamente fuori di testa ... 

sienne

ps: vedo solo una persona che non ha saputo gestire una situazione per lui molto pesante ... 
e continuo a pensare, che ci sia della solidarietà in tutto ciò ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, la verità che non si ferma mai, motivo per cui è meglio non avere pesanti scheletri negli armadi, perchè quando cadranno (e cadranno) ci si potrà fare molto male.


MAH! ... potrebbe anche starci, se il male e stato "grosso" e "puzzolente" ... ad ognuno la sua parte di cacca.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Conte, dimentichi che c'è dell'altro. Un'altra storia con un'altra donna. E forse altro ancora...
> Quindi non era un accidente, ma la situazione indica il reiteramento di un atteggiamento.
> E' questo il guaio.
> Lui ha anche detto, che era tornato contento con la famiglia e... si è fatto un'altra...


E allora?
Magari sta moglie stava benissimo ignara...
Allora io sono proprio fuori da ogni ben di dio...
Mi sono sempre salvato perchè non ho mai fatto mistero delle altre...
Mai in tutta la mia vita ho dovuto vedere una donna di nascosto...mai.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> *Magari sta moglie stava benissimo ignara...*
> Allora io sono proprio fuori da ogni ben di dio...
> Mi sono sempre salvato perchè non ho mai fatto mistero delle altre...
> Mai in tutta la mia vita ho dovuto vedere una donna di nascosto...mai.


Conte è brutto.
Ora non so la moglie, ma conoscendo me.
Suppongo capiti a me, io ignaro, io al suo posto.
Certo starei bene perchè non lo so.
Se esce però non mi cade il mondo addosso, ma tutto l'universo. E' giusto?


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Potrei accettare questo: amo una donna troppo. 
Lei dice di essere disposta a stare con me, ma che devo accettare la sua libertà nel vedere altri uomini.
Potrei accettarlo o meno. Però è una forma di rispetto della mia dignità di persona.
Se accetto è perchè la amo.
Se non accetto è perchè non mi sta bene, ma so che dovrò guardare altrove per trovare ciò che desidero. E lo troverò.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vedi Conte ...
> 
> ...


Ma ascolta una roba...
Un conto è Ascoltami...
Le cose non vanno bene tra di noi...
Tu mi dici...hai per caso un'altra?
Io mi incazzo e ti dico...ma come osi a pensare una cosa del genre...
Vedi che non ti fidi?

Un brutto giorno tu scopri che dietro a tutto il tuo disagio c'è un'altra.

Ma una cosa io te la dico.
Neanche se venisse il papa in persona a parlarmi male di mia moglie, io aprirei la porta.

Questo io condanno.
Che un perfetto estraneo si sia introfulato in una vita di coppia.
Cazzo quel marito ha scoperto sua moglie: ok, che se la veda con lei, andare a riferire tutto alla moglie di Silvano è proprio da persone basse e meschine.
Di quelle che dicono...ah il mio matrimonio è distrutto, bon rompo anche il tuo.

E se io fossi stato quella moglie, al limite dicevo...ma si dai, mia cara, mio marito ha molte donne, sei una delle tante a cui ha detto...che ti ama...ma ricordati: lui ha sposato me e non te.

Poi vedevo come fare con mio marito.

Personalmente non ho MAI dato il minimo ascolto a voci riferite su mia moglie. MAI.
E spero che questo non significhi, aver paura di affrontare.

Ma vi rendete conto porca miseria?
Perchè un'intimità adulterina non deve essere rispettata? Eh?
Le mail che si sono scambiate due persone: riguardano solo quelle due persone.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Non lo so … 

Ma al solo pensiero che altri sapevano e non hanno detto nulla … 

Caspita, è dura … è proprio dura … 

Ti senti proprio abbandonata da tutti i buoni spiriti … 

sienne


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vero, ma siccome (per lui) tutto stava andando bene e perfetto, è giusto pensare che il tuo partner sia un finto fedele fino alla fine? E il tuo partner sa che è tutta una menzogna?
> Per questo se una persona vuole, e ripeto, vuole sapere certe verità, che il partner non ti darà mai, è giusto che lo sappia da altre vie: anche perchè si sta fidando di una persona inaffidabile...quando invece potrebbe dare il suo amore a chi lo rispetta.


È senz'altro un'ingiustizia. Ma in ogni caso non lo concepisco. Mettiamo che scopra il marito di un'amica in flagrante.. Certo mi verrebbe inizialmente da avvisarla, ma non credo che lo farei. No. Io andrei dal marito, gli darei due ceffoni, e gli direi di prendere una decisione nell'uno o nell'altro verso. È il loro matrimonio.. il loro legame, per quanto possa essere stato calpestato.. non mi intrometterei arrogandomi di sapere cosa è meglio per lei..
Già è difficile a volte capire cosa è meglio per sè stessi!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte è brutto.
> Ora non so la moglie, ma conoscendo me.
> Suppongo capiti a me, io ignaro, io al suo posto.
> Certo starei bene perchè non lo so.
> Se esce però non mi cade il mondo addosso, ma tutto l'universo. E' giusto?


Andy...sai una cosa?
Il mondo mi è crollato addosso molte volte nella vita.
Si è fracassato lui, e io ne sono uscito sempre rinvigorito.
Casso siamo uomini o bambocci?


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> È senz'altro un'ingiustizia. Ma in ogni caso non lo concepisco. Mettiamo che scopra il marito di un'amica in flagrante.. Certo mi verrebbe inizialmente da avvisarla, ma non credo che lo farei. No. Io andrei dal marito, gli darei due ceffoni, e gli direi di prendere una decisione nell'uno o nell'altro verso. È il loro matrimonio.. il loro legame, per quanto possa essere stato calpestato.. non mi intrometterei arrogandomi di sapere cosa è meglio per lei..
> Già è difficile a volte capire cosa è meglio per sè stessi!


Il problema in questa storia è che chi sapeva era uno degli attori in gioco.
Quindi non riesco a condannarlo per essersi sfogato.
Non riesco, scusatemi.
Io non avrei il coraggio di fare quello che lui ha fatto.
Ma non riesco a condannarlo. Ha reagito come si sentiva di reagire lui. 
Per questo dico: stare molto attenti con chi si ha a che fare.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Quoto tutto!



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta una roba...
> Un conto è Ascoltami...
> Le cose non vanno bene tra di noi...
> Tu mi dici...hai per caso un'altra?
> ...


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Io però penso anche che quell'uomo che potrebbe sembrare un meschino, potrebbe anche avere versato tante di quelle lacrime che la metà bastano. 
Certo, tu a casa mia sei un estraneo, ma a lui non gliene frega nulla in quella situazione.
Ha invaso un paese straniero, ha dichiarato guerra, perchè ha la guerra dentro.
Meschino, subdolo, quanto si voglia, ma con delle attenuanti.
C'erano varie opzioni. Forse nella vita è una persona rispettabile, tutta di un pezzo, magari non è un violento. In quel momento ha sentito di avere subito un torto e la sua chiave di lettura della situazione è stata quella.
Non sappiamo nemmeno lui con la propria moglie come abbia reagito. Forse, se volete la colpa la ha la moglie ad avere aperto bocca...
E se la moglie gliel'ha detto, forse è perchè nemmeno lei si sarebbe aspettata da lui quella reazione così violenta. Per lui è stato troppo? E' condannabile?

(come avvocato sono una schiappa...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tu però rispondi come se il mondo la pensasse come te...


Non credo, sei tu che generalizzi il mondo dei traditori perchè non lo conosci.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> (come avvocato sono una schiappa...)


E invece non te la cavi affatto male 
Stai invocando la momentanea incapacità di intendere, giusto?
In fondo non lo conosciamo, certo l'atto in sè è secondo me condannabile.. e se davvero nella vita è tutt'altro genere di persona avrà sicuramente modo di vergognarsene un pó, perché questo genere di soddisfazioni sono effimere.


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo, sei tu che generalizzi il mondo dei traditori perchè non lo conosci.


L'ho solo subito, e ti posso dire che c'è poca morale... anche perchè io ero sincero nei sentimenti, cose che non vengono rispettate ma calpestate. Dimmi che non è vero questo.
Se pensi che sbaglio, allora siamo tutti animali.

PS: Giuda poteva essere perdonato proprio da Gesù...
PS2 (non Playstation 2): Amò che fai? Io sto lavorando a casa, e tu? _Io sono uscita con mio padre, ho una sorpresa per te questo Natale..._ Quel Natale non mi ha regalato nulla: dove era quella sera? Poi è uscita la verità... Devo capire qualcosa di quel mondo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'ho solo subito, e ti posso dire che c'è poca morale... anche perchè io ero sincero nei sentimenti, cose che non vengono rispettate ma calpestate. Dimmi che non è vero questo.
> Se pensi che sbaglio, allora siamo tutti animali.
> 
> PS: Giuda poteva essere perdonato proprio da Gesù...


I sentimenti altrui vengono calpestati quotidianamente, da tutti, spesso senza accorgersene.
In effetti non esiste un mondo dei traditori o dei traditi.
Per me esiste solo il mondo interiore delle persone, difficile da conoscere o da interpretare.
Le regole della convivenza civile impongono la condanna di certe azioni come il tradimento, in primis, ma anche la violenza vendicativa.
Se si accettano quelle regole non si può stilare una classifica di quali siano i diritti "più diritti", cioè più legittimi.

Non è che il marito di quella donna godesse di un diritto maggiore.


----------



## Silvano1 (12 Ottobre 2011)

Vi ringrazio dei commenti.

La situazione sta pure precipitando a lavoro in quanto il marito della mia ex amante sta facendo un casino, mi sta infangando in ogni modo possibile, mi ripete ogni giorno alle 17.00 (va a prendere la moglie) che me la farà pagare cara, ma non basta quello che ha fatto?. Sembra quasi che se la stia prendendo solo con me e non con la mogliettina che a differenza mia sembra molto più tranquilla.
Lei continua a chiedermi di parlare ma io non ne voglio sapere più di nessuno, mi sento triste e confuso, sto facendo un bel bagno di lacrime da coccodrillo. Ho la sensazione che tra tutti e 4 l'unico colpevole sia io...
Non riesco ancora a capacitarmi come possa essere andata così, erano passati mesi e mi sentivo ormai tranquillo, sicuro di averla fatta franca.

Mia moglie nel frattempo non vuole assolutamente parlarmi, né vedermi, non ne vuole proprio sapere.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

Son proprio contento.......!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio dei commenti.
> 
> La situazione sta pure precipitando a lavoro in quanto il marito della mia ex amante sta facendo un casino, mi sta infangando in ogni modo possibile, mi ripete ogni giorno alle 17.00 (va a prendere la moglie) che me la farà pagare cara, ma non basta quello che ha fatto?. Sembra quasi che se la stia prendendo solo con me e non con la mogliettina che a differenza mia sembra molto più tranquilla.
> Lei continua a chiedermi di parlare ma io non ne voglio sapere più di nessuno, mi sento triste e confuso, sto facendo un bel bagno di lacrime da coccodrillo. Ho la sensazione che tra tutti e 4 l'unico colpevole sia io...
> ...


Sei proprio nella merda... La mogliettina se lo sarà intortato per bene...
"Io non volevo... tu eri distante"
"lo sai che amo solo te, lui ha giocato sui miei punti deboli..."
"lui è un bastardo, ha approffittato di me, che sono fragile..."

Non so credo che la tua amante si sia parata per bene il culo, per questo adesso è tranquilla.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio dei commenti.
> 
> La situazione sta pure precipitando a lavoro in quanto il marito della mia ex amante sta facendo un casino, mi sta infangando in ogni modo possibile, mi ripete ogni giorno alle 17.00 (va a prendere la moglie) che me la farà pagare cara, ma non basta quello che ha fatto?. Sembra quasi che se la stia prendendo solo con me e non con la mogliettina che a differenza mia sembra molto più tranquilla.
> Lei continua a chiedermi di parlare ma io non ne voglio sapere più di nessuno, mi sento triste e confuso, sto facendo un bel bagno di lacrime da coccodrillo. Ho la sensazione che tra tutti e 4 l'unico colpevole sia io...
> ...



Hai voluto la bicicletta :yes: e mo pedale :linguaccia:


:sarcastic:


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei proprio nella merda... La mogliettina se lo sarà intortato per bene...
> "Io non volevo... tu eri distante"
> "lo sai che amo solo te, lui ha giocato sui miei punti deboli..."
> "lui è un bastardo, ha approffittato di me, che sono fragile..."
> ...



Come si diventa cinici quando si e' fuori dalla propria avventura eh? :mrgreen:

Meglio cosi, vedo che stai uscendo fuori dal guscio 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come si diventa cinici quando si e' fuori dalla propria avventura eh? :mrgreen:
> 
> Meglio cosi, vedo che stai uscendo fuori dal guscio
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ho capito


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei proprio nella merda... La mogliettina se lo sarà intortato per bene...
> "Io non volevo... tu eri distante"
> "lo sai che amo solo te, lui ha giocato sui miei punti deboli..."
> "lui è un bastardo, ha approffittato di me, che sono fragile..."
> ...


Ho letto soltanto le pagine iniziali, quindi se dico qualcosa di sbagliato perdonami silvano1.
Che ti rimane da fare in questa situazione ? Ti rimane di parlare ed esser sincero. ti rimane di prenderti le tue colpe senza pensare alle colpe degli altri visto che al momento devi soltanto convincere tua moglie che la ami ( se la ami.) parlagli digli esattamente quello che pensi come ti senti e fagli capire quello che adesso tu vorresti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio dei commenti.
> 
> La situazione sta pure precipitando a lavoro in quanto il marito della mia ex amante sta facendo un casino, mi sta infangando in ogni modo possibile, mi ripete ogni giorno alle 17.00 (va a prendere la moglie) che me la farà pagare cara, ma non basta quello che ha fatto?. Sembra quasi che se la stia prendendo solo con me e non con la mogliettina che a differenza mia sembra molto più tranquilla.
> Lei continua a chiedermi di parlare ma io non ne voglio sapere più di nessuno, mi sento triste e confuso, sto facendo un bel bagno di lacrime da coccodrillo. Ho la sensazione che tra tutti e 4 l'unico colpevole sia io...
> ...


Embè è certo no?
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...
Ovvio la mogliettina gli dirà che lei è stata vittima delle tue avances, eri tu a correrle dietro, lei ci è cascata perchè tu sei uno di quei tipi che ci sa fare.....

Senti Silvano...lei ti chiede di parlare? MA VA FANCULO...tu parleresti con un'amante che ti ha tradito a sto modo qua? 
Ehi cocco, lei ha dato a suo marito la vostra corrispondenza privata...ma ti rendi conto? 

Ma fregatene pure di tua moglie...cazzzo...lasciala riflettere un attimo eh...le hai dato uno sberlone nel muso mica da ridere eh?

Pensa a te stesso...
Pensa al tuo lavoro...casso ste beghe non possono inficiare...

Stai in carampana!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non ho capito



Che finalmente hai messo gli occhiali, le immagini ti passano davanti chiare


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei proprio nella merda... La mogliettina se lo sarà intortato per bene...
> "Io non volevo... tu eri distante"
> "lo sai che amo solo te, lui ha giocato sui miei punti deboli..."
> "lui è un bastardo, ha approffittato di me, che sono fragile..."
> ...


Incredibile in due...che conosciamo bene..." certe "donne eh?
Casso se sanno raccontartela eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Lasciala perdere...
Ti metti nei casini...
Pincetone qui e pincetone là...
Poi u strunz...
Ignorala...è fetiente!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai voluto la bicicletta :yes: e mo pedale :linguaccia:
> 
> 
> :sarcastic:


C'è poco da ridere eh?
Silvano può benissimo decidere di fanculizzare anche sua moglie.
Cara moglie cornuta, non mi vuoi più perchè sei cornuta?
Benissimo stai là eh?
Mica tutti gli uomini stanno là a prendersi le botte in testa eh?
Ok cara non ti amo più...bye bye baby!


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti ho letto il tuo post e sembrava il mio 

Già... la sanno raccontare alla grande...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che finalmente hai messo gli occhiali, le immagini ti passano davanti chiare


an ok


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> an ok


:up:,


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere eh?
> Silvano può benissimo decidere di fanculizzare anche sua moglie.
> Cara moglie cornuta, non mi vuoi più perchè sei cornuta?
> Benissimo stai là eh?
> ...


non pare che silvano dica questo.
deve _solo _smettere di piangere lacrime che lui stesso chiama di coccodrillo e tirarsi su le maniche con sincerità e buona volontà.
aprirsi totalmente a sua moglie e farle sentire la vera intenzione di ricostruire


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non pare che silvano dica questo.
> deve solo smettere di piangere lacrime che lui stesso chiama di coccodrillo e tirarsi su le maniche con sincerità e buona volontà.
> aprirsi totalmente a sua moglie e farle sentire la vera intenzione di ricostruire


NO.
Silvano deve aspettare che sia lei ora a fare il primo passo...
Ma dove siamo qua?
Se la moglie ci tiene a lui, starà anche attenta a non perderlo...
Sono in due e che si trovino a metà strada.
Devono prima capire se vale la pena di ricostruire o meno.
Io al suo posto, non ricostrurirei un fico secco.

Cosa fatta capo ha.
Ecchecazzo!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Che bello quando finisce l'Incanto :strepitoso:​


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bello quando finisce l'Incanto :strepitoso:​


Sei odiosa...
Abbi un minimo di rispetto del dolore altrui...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

MANNAGGIA LE PROMESSE :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:​


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MANNAGGIA LE PROMESSE :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:​


Ma finiscila con le sceneggiate napoletane...hai rotto il cazzo eh?
Sei trasparente...
Ma inquinata di bacilli al colera...


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Cmq*

Cmq son indeciso.....non so a chi assegnare la palma dell'imbecille.....per il primo posto....pensavo a te silvano...ma ammetto che pure sto cornutaccio del marito della tua amante è un bel tipo......!!Dovrebbe prendersela esclusivamente con quella merdina della moglie....ma si accanisce contro un povero disgraziato.........!Son sincero....provo un senso di pena per quella povera donna di tua moglie capitata suo malgrado in questo trittico di imbecilli e zoccole.....in questo menage fatto di squallidi figuri...mutande svolazzanti,minacce,offese,vilipendi e accuse..io vi confinerei in un carcere a raccogliere saponetto per 5 mesi.....alla vostra età ha dell'incredibile questo grado di mediocrrità!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tua moglie credo abbia una reazione più che giustificata. Se pensi di amarla credo tu debba rispettare questo suo silenzio, lasciarle metabolizzare il colpo.
Il marito della tua ex amante è inqualificabile, ma anche lei non è da meno.......


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq son indeciso.....non so a chi assegnare la palma dell'imbecille.....per il primo posto....pensavo a te silvano...ma ammetto che pure sto cornutaccio del marito della tua amante è un bel tipo......!!Dovrebbe prendersela esclusivamente con quella merdina della moglie....ma si accanisce contro un povero disgraziato.........!Son sincero....provo un senso di pena per quella povera donna di tua moglie capitata suo malgrado in questo trittico di imbecilli e zoccole.....in questo menage fatto di squallidi figuri...mutande svolazzanti,minacce,offese,vilipendi e accuse..io vi confinerei in un carcere a raccogliere saponetto per 5 mesi.....alla vostra età ha dell'incredibile questo grado di mediocrrità!!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl: buongiorno nipotone :up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie credo abbia una reazione più che giustificata.* Se pensi di amarla credo tu debba rispettare questo suo silenzio,* lasciarle metabolizzare il colpo.
> Il marito della tua ex amante è inqualificabile, ma anche lei non è da meno.......


secondo me non sarebbe tanto rispetto quanto paura di affrontarla.
prima chiariscono meglio è...poi lei , dopo aver sentito ogni cosa e aver ponderato sul loro rapporto , deciderà se prendersi una pausa ulteriore. ma prima va fatto un chiarimento totale,e di certo non è lei a doverlo cercare per fare questo


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie credo abbia una reazione più che giustificata. Se pensi di amarla credo tu debba rispettare questo suo silenzio, lasciarle metabolizzare il colpo.
> Il marito della tua ex amante è inqualificabile, ma anche lei non è da meno.......




:up:​


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Silvano deve aspettare che sia lei ora a fare il primo passo...
> Ma dove siamo qua?
> *Se la moglie ci tiene a lui, starà anche attenta a non perderlo...*Sono in due e che si trovino a metà strada.
> ...


 questa è bella


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non sarebbe tanto rispetto quanto paura di affrontarla.
> prima chiariscono meglio è...poi lei , dopo aver sentito ogni cosa e aver ponderato sul loro rapporto , deciderà se prendersi una pausa ulteriore. ma prima va fatto un chiarimento totale,e di certo non è lei a doverlo cercare per fare questo


Infatti!! altrimenti che facciamo scusa? cerchiamo il marito della ex amante o la ex amante stessa e parliamo con loro? facciamo la guerracon i sentimenti ? silvano chiarisci con te stesso e poi con tua moglie! il resto fanculo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Bellà*

Bella marì........io sto silvano...come lo vedo male.........!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Ottobre 2011)

La vita è già di per sè un breve e doloroso declino che termina nel nulla.
Sembra davvero superfluo voler aggiungere altri disagi, altri ostacoli ed altre difficoltà a quello che è un percorso di guerra con una mitragliata che ti premia al traguardo...
Postulando che Silvano sia un essere umano, e non la creazione di una mente annoiata, sono umani anche sua moglie, la sua prole e l'altrui marito.
Tutti esseri che nulla hanno a che vedere con la lussuria incontinente dei due che han fatto la bestia a due schiene e ne sono oltraggiati e avviliti oltremodo.
Inutilità e dolore hanno effetto sinergico nel dimensionare la tristezza che s'abbranca agli animi degni di stima, compensatorio ed invertente negli altri.

Forse che la sensibilità diviene schizzinosa come il crivello di Eratostene nell'attivarsi dopo aver raggiunto da dodicesima cifra?
E' forse solo a seguito della visione di un doppelganger che si mette a battere il cuore?
Il sangue è così denso e irridente da non aver moto turbolento neppure quando ha Reynolds superiore a 10^9?

Ora, chiunque penserà che si un effetto tixotropico necessario quando l'amore è newtoniano, io invece ritengo sia piuttosto la morale a divenire reopectica!
E' evidente!

La stessa simpatia che una motozappa provoca quando ti attraversa l'intestino è la migliore amica delle entità senzienti di dati che hanno in animo di diventare qualcosa di più che il mero contenuto di un sarcofago con due buchi per gli occhi da cui sbirciare fuori!

Perchè bisogna avere una buona dose di quello che ha dentro Hamset piuttosto che di quello che ha nella pancia Duamutef per ghignare del pianto, sia pur esso reo, sia pur indegno sia pur catartico!

Del resto qui non si è creata una donna Anna orfana e un don Ottavio vendicativo, quanto piuttosto una Zerlina maiala e un Masetto rampognoso!

E i porci sono quelli che fanno il golpe nella fattoria, e il loro dominio è favolosamente giusto!
Ma i porci hanno un abate dalla barba bianca a far loro da patrono, per questo si salvano sempre in corner!
E con la cotenna si leniscono i dolori dell'erpete, quando gli antiretrovirali non servono a nulla, e non servono quasi mai a nulla, tranne che a vuotarti le tasche ed a riempire i forzieri dell'apotecario!
Dannato apotecario!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella marì........io sto silvano...come lo vedo male.........!!



E' la vita ... quello che non si fa, non si sa


----------



## resistere (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio dei commenti.
> 
> La situazione sta pure precipitando a lavoro in quanto il marito della mia ex amante sta facendo un casino, mi sta infangando in ogni modo possibile, mi ripete ogni giorno alle 17.00 (va a prendere la moglie) che me la farà pagare cara, ma non basta quello che ha fatto?. Sembra quasi che se la stia prendendo solo con me e non con la mogliettina che a differenza mia sembra molto più tranquilla.
> Lei continua a chiedermi di parlare ma io non ne voglio sapere più di nessuno, mi sento triste e confuso, sto facendo un bel bagno di lacrime da coccodrillo. Ho la sensazione che tra tutti e 4 l'unico colpevole sia io...
> ...


Silvano hai fatto un gran casino. Riteniti anche fortunato perchè l'altro non è passato alle vie di fatto incazzato com'è. Sei l'unico colpevole nella tua famiglia? SI, lo sei. E senza scusanti. Però io non voglio trattarti male. E lo farei volentieri essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, però  penso pure che veramente hai voglia di "ritornare a casa".
E ho voglia  di darti dei consigli diciamo  pratici. Questo è anche un forum in cui si incontrano traditi e traditori quindi.
Ora bisogna che stai buono, buono. Non assillare tua moglie in questo momento. Chiedi solo a tua moglie di poter vedere tua figlia (che non c'entra niente ) e sicuramente già gli manchi. E' un piccolo passo, ma anche un tuo senso di responsabilità che dovrai avere comunque vadano le cose. Poi si vedrà l'evoluzione della situazione. Comincia  da qui, da tua figlia. Ciao Silvano.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Silvano hai fatto un gran casino. Riteniti anche fortunato perchè l'altro non è passato alle vie di fatto incazzato com'è. Sei l'unico colpevole nella tua famiglia? SI, lo sei. E senza scusanti. Però io non voglio trattarti male. E lo farei volentieri essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, però  penso pure che veramente hai voglia di "ritornare a casa".
> E ho voglia  di darti dei consigli diciamo  pratici. Questo è anche un forum in cui si incontrano traditi e traditori quindi.
> Ora bisogna che stai buono, buono. Non assillare tua moglie in questo momento. Chiedi solo a tua moglie di poter vedere tua figlia (che non c'entra niente ) e sicuramente già gli manchi. E' un piccolo passo, ma anche un tuo senso di responsabilità che dovrai avere comunque vadano le cose. Poi si vedrà l'evoluzione della situazione. Comincia  da qui, da tua figlia. Ciao Silvano.



Cosi parla una persona Onesta, BRAVO! :up:​


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Silvano hai fatto un gran casino. Riteniti anche fortunato perchè l'altro non è passato alle vie di fatto incazzato com'è. Sei l'unico colpevole nella tua famiglia? SI, lo sei. E senza scusanti. Però io non voglio trattarti male. E lo farei volentieri essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, però  penso pure che veramente hai voglia di "ritornare a casa".
> E ho voglia  di darti dei consigli diciamo  pratici. Questo è anche un forum in cui si incontrano traditi e traditori quindi.
> Ora bisogna che stai buono, buono. *Non assillare tua moglie in questo momento.* Chiedi solo a tua moglie di poter vedere tua figlia (che non c'entra niente ) e sicuramente già gli manchi. E' un piccolo passo, ma anche un tuo senso di responsabilità che dovrai avere comunque vadano le cose. Poi si vedrà l'evoluzione della situazione. Comincia  da qui, da tua figlia. Ciao Silvano.


ma non è assillare si chiama c h i a r i r e.
e vedere la figlia dicendole cosa? mi auguro che in questo momento la madre sia stata tanto assennata da raccontarle una piccola bugia per giustificare l'allontanamento (lavoro).
perché ancora è da vedere cosa faranno e decideranno....vogliamo trasmettere tensione alla bambina?


----------



## Silvano1 (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...

Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.

Lei, un anno fa mentre preparava il matrimonio con il suo "premuroso maritino" se la faceva con me, io sicuramente compiacente ma lei ha una grossa fetta di responsabilità. Era sempre provocante, mi chiamava per problemi inesistenti, mi invitava sempre nel suo ufficio, non vedeva l'ora di sbattermi (perdonate se sono scurrile) la lingua in bocca ogni momento che ci vedevamo...io mi sono fatto infinocchiare come un idiota e siamo andati avanti per diverse settimane con una passione sempre più forte, siamo andati a letto decine di volte anche in montagna a casa del suo maritino.

Il secondo tradimento invece non penso verrà mai fuori anche perchè fortunatamente durato una settimana, tuttavia non mi stupisco più di nulla.

Non so come andrà a finire con mia moglie ma farò di tutto per tornarci. Se non vorrà più tornare con me accetterò la sua scelta.

Vi chiederete se sono pentito....la risposta è SI, potessi tornare indietro cancellerei tutto ma purtroppo quello che è stato è stato.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...



Bella stronza! ... sei stato uno sciocco a trascurare questo importante punto, cosa ti aspettavi da una cosi?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...


non me ne può fregare di meno se sei pentito; cerca di trovare gli argomenti validi per garantire a tua moglie la sincera volontà di ricostruire.pochi arzigogoli e finte autoflagellazioni


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Era sempre provocante, mi chiamava per problemi inesistenti, mi invitava sempre nel suo ufficio, non vedeva l'ora di sbattermi (perdonate se sono scurrile) la lingua in bocca ogni momento che ci vedevamo...io mi sono fatto infinocchiare come un idiota e siamo andati avanti per diverse settimane con una passione sempre più forte, siamo andati a letto decine di volte anche in montagna a casa del suo maritino.


Io continuo a stupirmi di quanta poca autostima abbiano gli uomini. Non pretendo tanto, almeno le palle per assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Tranquillo Silvano, la bufera passerà. Sul tuo pentimento avrei seri dubbi invece. Sai il mondo è pieno di donne tentatrici...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

*


Minerva ha detto:



			non me ne può fregare di meno se sei pentito; cerca di trovare gli argomenti validi per garantire a tua moglie la sincera volontà di ricostruire.pochi arzigogoli e finte autoflagellazioni
		
Clicca per espandere...

*Grande.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...


Silvano permettimi......
Sei ridicolo!!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...


Hai usato, la parola in neretto per ben due volte, a chiaro scopo denigratorio. E ogni volta che l'ho letta mi ballavi il Tip Tap sulle palle in maniera sempre più pesante. Scoparsi la moglie di un altro può anche andare bene, in fin dei conti queste cose si fanno in due, ma prendere per il culo una persona ignara è da vigliacchi, ipocriti e pessimi. Sono quasi contento che ti abbiano beccato, anzi, senza il quasi.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai usato, la parola in neretto per ben due volte, a chiaro scopo denigratorio. E ogni volta che l'ho letta mi ballavi il Tip Tap sulle palle in maniera sempre più pesante. Scoparsi la moglie di un altro può anche andare bene, in fin dei conti queste cose si fanno in due, ma prendere per il culo una persona ignara è da vigliacchi, ipocriti e pessimi. Sono quasi contento che ti abbiano beccato, anzi, senza il quasi.


Hai ragione.
Ma il marito della ex amante è andato dalla moglie di Silvano etc etc.

Insomma, giustissimo che Silvano ricordi di essere lui ad essere in torto, ma è anche umano imprecare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...


 Io non sono affatto contenta di quello che ti è successo, soprattutto se penso a quello che adesso sta passando tua moglie... però... hai fatto un bell'affresco di una ninfomane scatenata per giustificarti, oltretutto ossessionata da te anche ora... ovvio non sei fatto di legno, l'uomo è uomo, il maritino(usi questo vezzeggiativo perchè avendolo cornificato senti di poter ridere di lui?) adesso ti tormenta... sai a chi penso io? Penso a tua moglie, che hai sottoposto all'umiliazione da parte di un estraneo oltre che da parte tua, che hai tradito successivamente alla storia che adesso lei conosce: questa donna si merita almeno di poter un giorno, se lo vorrà, perdonare un uomo che sia stato onesto almeno con se stesso. Tu non lo sei stato in quello che hai descritto: hai avuto una storia perchè l'hai deciso tu, una storia che potenzialmente poteva venire all'orecchio di tua moglie, con una persona stupidamente indiscreta: ci hai mai pensato? Nel giro di un anno, se non ho capito male mentre tua moglie portava avanti una gravidanza o comunque era appena diventata madre, l'hai tradita ancora, FORTUNATAMENTE solo per una settimana... ma tu hai parte attiva nella tua vita o sei solo vittima delle circostanze?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma il marito della ex amante è andato dalla moglie di Silvano etc etc.
> 
> Insomma, giustissimo che Silvano ricordi di essere lui ad essere in torto, ma è anche umano imprecare...


Opps, lo vedi che succede a non leggere attentamente tutto il post.  Chiedo una metà di scuse a Silvano, solo metà però, perchè comunque leggere quelle parole mi ha dato fastidio.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai usato, la parola in* neretto* per ben due volte, a chiaro scopo denigratorio. E ogni volta che l'ho letta mi ballavi il Tip Tap sulle palle in maniera sempre più pesante. Scoparsi la moglie di un altro può anche andare bene, in fin dei conti queste cose si fanno in due, ma prendere per il culo una persona ignara è da vigliacchi, ipocriti e pessimi. Sono quasi contento che ti abbiano beccato, anzi, senza il quasi.


Si chiama "grassetto" :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma il marito della ex amante è andato dalla moglie di Silvano etc etc.
> 
> Insomma, giustissimo che Silvano ricordi di essere lui ad essere in torto, ma è anche umano imprecare...


tranne che imprecare serve a niente : è il momento di agire e cercare di salvare il salvabile


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Mha*

Ma mentre ti trombavi quella gran vacca.......ci pensavi al dolore di tua moglie?Ma cazzo pensavi che ogni azione ha una conseguenza?Ma il cervello dove lo hai?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Silvano hai fatto un gran casino. Riteniti anche fortunato perchè l'altro non è passato alle vie di fatto incazzato com'è. Sei l'unico colpevole nella tua famiglia? SI, lo sei. E senza scusanti. Però io non voglio trattarti male. E lo farei volentieri essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, però  penso pure che veramente hai voglia di "ritornare a casa".
> E ho voglia  di darti dei consigli diciamo  pratici. Questo è anche un forum in cui si incontrano traditi e traditori quindi.
> Ora bisogna che stai buono, buono. Non assillare tua moglie in questo momento. Chiedi solo a tua moglie di poter vedere tua figlia (che non c'entra niente ) e sicuramente già gli manchi. E' un piccolo passo, ma anche un tuo senso di responsabilità che dovrai avere comunque vadano le cose. Poi si vedrà l'evoluzione della situazione. Comincia  da qui, da tua figlia. Ciao Silvano.


Bel post!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma il marito della ex amante è andato dalla moglie di Silvano etc etc.
> 
> Insomma, giustissimo che Silvano ricordi di essere lui ad essere in torto, ma è anche umano imprecare...


Il colmo sarebbe stato se i due cornuti se facevano sangue a bestia e Silvano rientrando li avesse scoperti...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma magari*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Il colmo sarebbe stato se i due cornuti se facevano sangue a bestia e Silvano rientrando li avesse scoperti...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Cosi' le rimaneva la vacca Vittoria che,a sua volta, l'avrebbe tradito con il porco Lino...


La catena dell'ammore.


ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosi' le rimaneva la vacca Vittoria che,a sua volta, l'avrebbe tradito con il porco Lino...
> 
> 
> La catena dell'ammore.
> ...


Se vabbe' ... voi volete/cercate un mondo perfetto allora 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è assillare si chiama c h i a r i r e.
> e vedere la figlia dicendole cosa? mi auguro che in questo momento la madre sia stata tanto assennata da raccontarle una piccola bugia per giustificare l'allontanamento (lavoro).
> perché ancora è da vedere cosa faranno e decideranno....vogliamo trasmettere tensione alla bambina?



Non ho capito quindi ci sono bugie e BUGIE


----------



## Silvano1 (12 Ottobre 2011)

.....vedo che mi state massacrando per bene e avete ragione.

Tuttavia dopo quelle esperienze ero già cambiato e probabilmente non mi sarei comportato più così.

La mia amante è stata la tentazione nel momento sbagliato, in un momento in cui ero più debole, sono inoltre una persona molto passionale e quello ha di certo influito. Ora mia figlia ha la bellezza di quasi 4 anni altro che appena nata e ha voglia di vedermi.
Mia moglie invece è una donna forte ma molto orgogliosa e dovrò fare del mio meglio per riconquistare la sua fiducia. 

Ho usato il temine vezzeggiativo "maritino" sì come insulto perché è una persona ridicola. Sembra che abbia dimenticato ciò che ha fatto la sua mogliettina con me, fossi in lui aprirei un pò gli occhi invece viene a prenderla a lavoro la sera quasi come nulla fosse accaduto. Inoltre lei continua ad avere occhi solo per me.

Sono quasi sicuro ormai che è stata una vendetta della mia amante e le mail deve averle fatte leggere lei, vorrei tanto capire cosa c'è realmente sotto. Gelosia? non tanto tempo fa mi disse che non sopportava la foto di mia moglie sulla mia scrivania in ufficio...ma poi per mesi sembrava acqua ormai passata e ci salutavamo come colleghi.

A lavoro sembra che tutti mormorino intorno a me, una sensazione strana, sebbene mi faccia come sempre i fatti miei...penso che sappiano tutto, è una situazione fastidiosa e logorante..

Ora a 32 anni cosa farò se mia moglie deciderà la peggiore soluzione? Non avrei mai immaginato anni fa di ritrovarmi in questa situazione...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> .....vedo che mi state massacrando per bene e avete ragione.
> 
> Tuttavia dopo quelle esperienze ero già cambiato e probabilmente non mi sarei comportato più così.
> 
> ...


Amico, cosa vuoi che ti dica?
Dò del coglione a te come dò del coglione alla mia lei...

Debole... ma perchè non dici più semplicemente mi piace la figa?
"Si volevo scoparmela e l'ho fatto!"

Non usare sotterfugi o stronzatine...

Sai, abbiamo praticamente la stessa età... forse sono finiti i tempi delle puttanate.
Mi spiace però per la piccola.

Certo che tra la tua amante e suo marito bella coppia di stronzi...
Ma sul lavoro si sapeva di voi?
Non eri andato in giro a vantarti che ti scopavi la più figa dell'ufficio, giusto?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> .....vedo che mi state massacrando per bene e avete ragione.
> 
> Tuttavia dopo quelle esperienze ero già cambiato e probabilmente non mi sarei comportato più così.
> 
> ...


e l'altra cos'è stata???


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> .....vedo che mi state massacrando per bene e avete ragione.
> 
> Tuttavia dopo quelle esperienze ero già cambiato e probabilmente non mi sarei comportato più così.
> 
> ...


tanto disperato non mi sembri se ancora sei lì a prendertela col "maritino" (chissà che prima o poi un altro uomo non ti chiami così mentre si scopa tua moglie).
Hai fatto una bella cazzata, bravo. Ora smettila di piagnucolare e vedi, se è vero che vuoi, di darti da fare per ricostruire con la tua famiglia.
Come preferisco chi fa le cazzate e se ne prende le responsabilità a chi, come te, le fa e poi da la colpa a chiunque intorno.
32 anni , mica 12 eh??


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Amico, cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> Dò del coglione a te come dò del coglione alla mia lei...
> 
> Debole... ma perchè non dici più semplicemente mi piace la figa?
> ...


 nooo, ci ha pensato lei...


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito quindi ci sono bugie e BUGIE


 certo che sì


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

beh silvano, ne hai fatte due di uscitine fuori dai binari, due tradimenti non uno...
hai presente quando ti tiravi su i calzoni con l'aria soddisfatta di chi ha spaccato il mondo, del gran figo? ecco, recupera quella sicumera da spaccamondo e affrontane le conseguenze come ne conviene 
non è che adesso ti si sbriciolano le mutande di fronte al marito arrabbiato di lei e i musi di tua moglie!?
no, non mi dire... eri così spaccamondo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che sì


Quotone!:up::up: I bambini devono essere protetti, prima di tutto.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq son indeciso.....non so a chi assegnare la palma dell'imbecille.....per il primo posto....pensavo a te silvano...ma ammetto che pure sto cornutaccio del marito della tua amante è un bel tipo......!!Dovrebbe prendersela esclusivamente con quella merdina della moglie....ma si accanisce contro un povero disgraziato.........!Son sincero....provo un senso di pena per quella povera donna di tua moglie capitata suo malgrado in questo trittico di imbecilli e zoccole.....in questo menage fatto di squallidi figuri...mutande svolazzanti,minacce,offese,vilipendi e accuse..io vi confinerei in un carcere a raccogliere saponetto per 5 mesi.....*alla vostra età ha dell'incredibile questo grado di mediocrrità*!!!!!


Sai, io forse solo una cosa ho imparato davvero. Non c'è una età della maturità. 
Fino a quando è il glande o la vagina a decideree comandare, la gente ubbidisce. Poi si vede.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> Ho fatto davvero un gran bel casino, il peggiore della mia vita...
> 
> *Proprio poco fa a lavoro mi ha fermato lei e mi ha detto che in quel periodo di "sollazzi" provava molto per me e ancora adesso lo prova...dice che non passa momento in cui non ricorda quei momenti assieme....... L'ho mandata a fare in c....!!! e lei ha pianto in ufficio.
> 
> ...


Mi ricorda la storia di Drago. Speriamo lui capisca di essere ancora in tempo...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io continuo a stupirmi di quanta poca autostima abbiano gli uomini. Non pretendo tanto, almeno le palle per assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Tranquillo Silvano, la bufera passerà. Sul tuo pentimento avrei seri dubbi invece. Sai il mondo è pieno di donne tentatrici...


Però un'attenuante gliela concedo.
Molte volte si accusano sempre gli uomini di certe nefandezze.
A volte poi scappa la violenza.
Ma, chissà come, non si punta il dito sulla lei, ma su di lui: stalker, maniaco ecc...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io continuo a stupirmi di quanta poca autostima abbiano gli uomini. Non pretendo tanto, almeno le palle per assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Tranquillo Silvano, la bufera passerà. Sul tuo pentimento avrei seri dubbi invece. *Sai il mondo è pieno di donne tentatrici...*




Ma fanno bene ....se trovano degli allocchi che ci cascano e poi nn sono neanche in grado di  assumersi le loro responsabilita


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ma fanno bene ....se trovano degli allocchi che ci cascano e poi nn sono neanche in grado di  assumersi le loro responsabilita


Sì però molte donne, che lo fanno, a volte tirano troppo la corda. Se capita poi l'uomo orgoglioso o violento, poi subiscono i danni (di qualunque tipo, e pagano il conto).
Condanniamo le violenze? Sì, assolutamente.
Ma non siamo tutti uguali, per cui prima di arrivare a certe situazioni facciamoci tutti un bell'esame di coscienza e mettiamo in conto cosa ci potrebbe riservare il futuro.


----------



## melania (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Silvano,
ho letto tutta la discussione che è venuta fuori dal tuo sfogo.
Mi interessava parecchio dati i miei trascorsi..vedo che le colleghe tirano..boh!
Senti, una sola cosa voglio chiederti, e magari anche tu chieditelo. Dici che vorresti tornare da tua moglie, ma perché?
Hai scritto parecchio, dici che è una donna orgogliosa, a me pare che la stimi, ma non hai MAI DETTO DI AMARLA.
Lasciala stare Silvano, se è una donna forte troverà qualcuno degno di lei, che la rispetterà e saprà amarla come merita. 
Io le auguro davvero tutto il bene del mondo. Tu trova la tua strada, magari se vedi che questa passa attraverso le gambe di molte donne diverse, sarà meglio che tu sia single, nessuno dovrà più soffrire per questo.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ma fanno bene ....se trovano degli allocchi che ci cascano e poi nn sono neanche in grado di  assumersi le loro responsabilita


Scusa ma nel caso di Silvano, la sua amante che responsabilita' s'e' assunta?...ha avuto solo culo di aver trovato un cornuto quasi contento, altrimenti se l'avesse cacciata fori de casa a calci in culo volevo vede' come continuava a fa' la ganza e pure senza denti...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì però molte donne, che lo fanno, a volte tirano troppo la corda. Se capita poi l'uomo orgoglioso o violento, poi subiscono i danni (di qualunque tipo, e pagano il conto).
> Condanniamo le violenze? Sì, assolutamente.
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali, per cui prima di arrivare a certe situazioni facciamoci tutti un bell'esame di coscienza e mettiamo in conto cosa ci potrebbe riservare il futuro.


Allora una donna dovrebbe avere sempre paura perche l'uomo potrebbe diventare  violento?????


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora una donna dovrebbe avere sempre paura perche l'uomo potrebbe diventare  violento?????


No, quelle donne che vanno a caccia, lucidandosi le mostrine, solo per accalappiare.
Mettete in conto gli esiti...
Quella di questa storia è tipica. Non so cosa gli abbia fatto il marito, Silvano alla fine l'ha rifiutata. Ma sembra che le sia andata troppoooo bene. Solo culo.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma nel caso di Silvano, la sua amante che responsabilita' s'e' assunta?...ha avuto solo culo di aver trovato un cornuto quasi contento, altrimenti se l'avesse cacciata fori de casa a calci in culo volevo vede' come continuava a fa' la ganza e pure senza denti...


intanto di cornuti e contenti ce ne sono parecchi parlo di uomini e donne eh.....
Io nn so la responsabilita che si è assunta lei perche nn so la sua versione dei fatti ....
 mi sembra che Silvano stia dando quasi tutta la colpa a lei perche li provocava ora che le cose sono venute a galla ...
Pero prima mentre se la scopava ....ops ....o forse era lei che se lo scopava e lui era li passivo 
E con l'altra ????OHHH un'altra che la portato sulla cattiva strada  
E ora ???
Da me si dice:
Ti piace andare in bici ora pedala.....


.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> intanto di cornuti e contenti ce ne sono parecchi parlo di uomini e donne eh.....
> Io nn so la responsabilita che si è assunta lei perche nn so la sua versione dei fatti ....
> mi sembra che Silvano stia dando quasi tutta la colpa a lei perche li provocava ora che le cose sono venute a galla ...
> Pero prima mentre se la scopava ....ops ....o forse era lei che se lo scopava e lui era li passivo
> ...


La colpa è di entrambi. Forse di lui anche di più (perchè "è stato beccato" e perchè lo ha fatto ancora).
Non capivo cosa c'entrava il povero marito dell'altra, che semplicemente voleva ammazzare qualcuno, e ne aveva diritto.

Ho detto "è stato beccato" , non perchè sia stato beccato, ma perchè chiaramente della moglie non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La colpa è di entrambi. Forse di lui anche di più (perchè "è stato beccato" e perchè lo ha fatto ancora).
> Non capivo cosa c'entrava il povero marito dell'altra,* che semplicemente voleva ammazzare qualcuno, e ne aveva diritto.*Ho detto "è stato beccato" , non perchè sia stato beccato, ma perchè chiaramente della moglie non gliene frega nulla.


Meno male che condanni la violenza!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> intanto di cornuti e contenti ce ne sono parecchi parlo di uomini e donne eh.....
> Io nn so la responsabilita che si è assunta lei perche nn so la sua versione dei fatti ....
> mi sembra che Silvano stia dando quasi tutta la colpa a lei perche li provocava ora che le cose sono venute a galla ...
> Pero prima mentre se la scopava ....ops ....o forse era lei che se lo scopava e lui era li passivo
> ...


Arrivi tardi :mrgreen:, l'ho gia detto io: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15852-alla-fine-sono-stato-beccato/page17


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi :mrgreen:, l'ho gia detto io: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15852-alla-fine-sono-stato-beccato/page17
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Non l'ho letto
Almeno su una cosa siamo daccordo....


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Meno male che condanni la violenza!!!


La condanno ma lo penso per me. Non penso che il mondo debba funzionare come desidero io.
Non è così, per cui ognuno fa quello che si sente, pagandone le conseguenze se si va nel penale.
Lui ha voluto mazzulare l'amante.
Chi sono io per dire che ha sbagliato? Se lo sentiva: lo ha fatto. E' il suo carattere, può fare quello che vuole.
Ma perchè ci facciamo domande nulle dopo che sentiamo le schifezze ogni giorno nei TG (e ne succedono di molte di più)? Facciamo retorica e tririamo in ballo i sommi poeti (che magari nella vita sono stati pure mazzulati per bene dal prossimo...)?
Funziona così, punto. So fatti suoi. Se fosse un amico lo sconsiglierei, ma non lo minaccerei di non farlo con il coltello alla gola. In quel momento lui forse avrebbe ammazzato anche me...
Mi metto lontano, guardo e ne prendo atto. E cerco una giustificazione al suo gesto, perchè, se per molti non c'è, allora per quegli stessi non va giustificata nemmeno la causa, il tradimento: ma nooo, quello si giustifica no?
Però spiegate una cosa: quante volte si sente che vi è stata una violenza fisica perchè uno ha tradito l'altra. Quante volte vi è stata violenza fisica perchè uno si sente trascurato dall'altro? Il piatto della bilancia pende tutto da una parte. Perchè? Perchè non capiamo che il tradimento va ben oltre ad un "non sentirsi amato".
Lo dicono i fatti, non io.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La condanno ma lo penso per me. Non penso che il mondo debba funzionare come desidero io.
> Non è così, per cui ognuno fa quello che si sente, pagandone le conseguenze se si va nel penale.
> Lui ha voluto mazzulare l'amante.
> Chi sono io per dire che ha sbagliato? Se lo sentiva: lo ha fatto. E' il suo carattere, può fare quello che vuole.
> ...


Caro Andy le mani sulle donne non si alzano MAI!  viceversa, qualche volta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## resistere (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> .....vedo che mi state massacrando per bene e avete ragione.
> 
> Tuttavia dopo quelle esperienze ero già cambiato e probabilmente non mi sarei comportato più così.
> 
> ...


Se è un thread falso allora sei stato fantastico perchè ci siamo cascati tutti come allocchi. In questo caso sei stato bravissimo e lo scherzo è riuscito. Se invece è vero allora:

1) Caro Richard Gere dei poveri se Lui ti prende e ti spacca la faccia detto tra noi ci fa un gran piacere
2) Caro Tom Cruise di provincia hai 32 anni, ma mia figlia che ne ha 16 è molto più adulta di te e soprattutto ha il rispetto delle persone che tu non hai;
3) Caro Leonardo Di Caprio di Zagarolo (con tutto il rispetto di coloro che ci abitano), spero vivamente che tua moglie scelga la giusta strada per far felice e educare nella dovuta maniera tua figlia di 4 anni. Con te vicino mi immagino quali insegnamenti potrai darle;
4) Caro Ciccio Ingrassia da questa esperienza spero che abbi capito che il matrimonio non fa per te. Vai a fica tranquillamente, visto che sei un playboy e rimedi tanto facilmente. Ma lascia perdere le cose serie, non sei in grado di mantenerle;
5) Caro John Holmes  continua a giocare alla playstation 3 almeno rimani eterno fanciullo e nel mondo virtuale. In quello reale, amico caro  FAI SOLO DANNI
in bocca al lupo....naturalmente a tua moglie.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Andy le mani sulle donne non si alzano MAI!  viceversa, qualche volta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se vogliamo scherzare ok, ma detto dalle donne, sembra più uno scudo per fare quello che si vuole.
Abbiamo tutti la stessa importanza, diritti, doveri, opportunità? E' giusto che sia così. Però poi non vi lamentate che anche voui incontrate l'uomo violento verso una donna.
Io non lo farei mai, mai alzato un dito su una donna, anzi le ho prese!!!
Ci sono uomini che invece le donne le fanno viola. Perchè sono pazzi? Non penso. Di certo sono vigliacchi, perchè una donna è molto debole fisicamente, questo sì. A volte una donna o ha paura di lasciarli per evitare altre botte, o ci rimane perchè ama l'uomo che mena (fino a che non si superano certi limiti).
Ma ci sono tante sfumature sulle faccende e non vanno mai giudicate sommariamente.
Oh, cavolo, uno uccide un uomo: va in galera? No, 20 anni di processi e ricerca di prove, anche se lo hanno fotografato mentre accoltellava.
Per un omicidio... figuriamoci capire cosa sta sempre dietro un uomo che mena una donna (di sicuro la vigliaccheria, certo), ma cazzo, *UN MOTIVO C'E', A VOLTE*
La studentessa che va in minigonna all'esame per avere un 30, e che magari ci sta con l'insegnante a fare sesso.
Ok, fa tutto, si laurea... e poi lo denuncia per moleste sessuali.
Caso eclatante, ma tutti a gridare al porco (e lo è stato un porco), però nemmeno ci si chieda, ma quella che ha fatto?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La condanno ma lo penso per me. Non penso che il mondo debba funzionare come desidero io.
> Non è così, per cui ognuno fa quello che si sente, pagandone le conseguenze se si va nel penale.
> Lui ha voluto mazzulare l'amante.
> Chi sono io per dire che ha sbagliato? Se lo sentiva: lo ha fatto. E' il suo carattere, può fare quello che vuole.
> ...


Tu parli come se un uomo avesse tutti i diritti di menare se viene ferito .....


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu parli come se un uomo avesse tutti i diritti di menare se viene ferito .....


Io sono stato ferito da pochissimo... e sono stato menato, da una donna. I miei diritti dove sono?


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se vogliamo scherzare ok, ma detto dalle donne, sembra più uno scudo per fare quello che si vuole.
> Abbiamo tutti la stessa importanza, diritti, doveri, opportunità? E' giusto che sia così. Però poi non vi lamentate che anche voui incontrate l'uomo violento verso una donna.
> Io non lo farei mai, mai alzato un dito su una donna, anzi le ho prese!!!
> Ci sono uomini che invece le donne le fanno viola. Perchè sono pazzi? Non penso. Di certo sono vigliacchi, perchè una donna è molto debole fisicamente, questo sì. A volte una donna o ha paura di lasciarli per evitare altre botte, o ci rimane perchè ama l'uomo che mena (fino a che non si superano certi limiti).
> ...


SERIAMENTE!


NESSUN motivo giustifica la violenza, si apre la porta e si va via ... ma scherziamo?!


----------



## Silvano1 (12 Ottobre 2011)

....

Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.

Volevo solo rispondere a quelli che pensano che abbia tradito per farei il figo con i colleghi o per sentirmi padrone del mondo o cose simili. Nel mio caso NO.
Io ho tradito perché sono stato travolto da una sensazione di euforia, un mix di emozioni, trasgressione e libidine. Lei è molto bella e sexy, quando la vedevo, sopratutto dopo esserci già stato impazzivo dal desiderio.. Un desiderio che però haimè sono riuscito a controllare troppo tardi. Avevamo raggiunto una intesa sessuale incredibile, da impazzire.

Per quanto riguarda la discrezione non ho detto mai nulla a nessuno, neppure al mio migliore amico (che però ha visto il mio secondo tradimento), mi sono confidato tempo fa solo qui. Non mi piace pavoneggiarmi, nè tantomeno l'ho fatto per machismo.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda storia penso che sia stato come "drogato" dalle sensazioni della prima e ho trovato anche qui terreno fertile per una trasgressione.

Mia moglie non l'avevo mai tradita in quasi 10 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SERIAMENTE!
> 
> 
> NESSUN motivo giustifica la violenza, si apre la porta e si va via ... ma scherziamo?!


Per te. Non per tanta gente che vive lì fuori. Puoi parlarci quanto vuoi, parole al vento.
Quella che per te non è una giustizia per molti lo è: chi siamo noi per affermare la verità assoluta?
E' un nostro pensiero. Anche se lo chiedi al presidente degli Stati Uniti, direbbe di essere d'accordo con te. Poi va ad invadere altri per il petrolio.
Come si dice, le parole volano, nei fatti di molta gente, e sono in pochi, davvero pochi, ad essere coerenti con se stessi.

PS: per il presidente, giusto per fare un esempio eclatante, ma non c'entra nulla nel discorso, anzi lui è uno che lo dice chiaramente: abbasso le panzane del Papa e facciamo quello che vogliamo noi...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.
> 
> ...


E vabbè allora è come ho letto sopra, o stai mentendo, o veramente cerchi bastonate qua dentro... ma non ti sono bastate ?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono stato ferito da pochissimo... e sono stato menato, da una donna. I miei diritti dove sono?


hahahahah
scusami se rido ...ma sei pure sfighato eh....

dovresti cercare di capire dentro di te il perche hai lasciato che si comportassero cosi con te.....


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se vogliamo scherzare ok, ma detto dalle donne, sembra più uno scudo per fare quello che si vuole.
> Abbiamo tutti la stessa importanza, diritti, doveri, opportunità? E' giusto che sia così. Però poi non vi lamentate che anche voui incontrate l'uomo violento verso una donna.
> Io non lo farei mai, mai alzato un dito su una donna, anzi le ho prese!!!
> Ci sono uomini che invece le donne le fanno viola. Perchè sono pazzi? Non penso. Di certo sono vigliacchi, perchè una donna è molto debole fisicamente, questo sì. A volte una donna o ha paura di lasciarli per evitare altre botte, o ci rimane perchè ama l'uomo che mena (fino a che non si superano certi limiti).
> ...



La studentessa e' una futura stronzetta, e' garantito ... l'insegnante e' un porco e un grande stronzo, un educatore vede educare alla correttezza, lui e' adulto e ha delle responsabilita'.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La studentessa e' una futura stronzetta, e' garantito ... l'insegnante e' un porco e un grande stronzo, un educatore vede educare alla correttezza, lui e' adulto e *ha delle responsabilita'*.


La parola responsabilità non è del vocabolario di molti ministri, tu pensa di un semplice professore...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.
> 
> ...



Un bel trasferimento da parte tua no?

Ti liberi del marito con signora e, cominci recuperare con tua moglie


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hahahahah
> scusami se rido ...ma sei pure sfighato eh....
> 
> dovresti cercare di capire dentro di te il perche hai lasciato che si comportassero cosi con te.....


Così come tutte le persone sposate che vengono tradite, debbono chiedersi perchè hanno scelto quel compagno. Io almeno non mi sposo...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. *Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.*
> 
> ...


Scusami ma mi sovviene il dubbio sulla veridicità della storia. Come puoi pensare di andare a "parlare" con il marito, visto che dovresti avere terrore di lui? Sapendo che solo al vederti, gli esce il fuoco dagli occhi?


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La parola responsabilità non è del vocabolario di molti ministri, tu pensa di un semplice professore...


Appunto, mio figlio ... ne abbiamo parlato tante volte di questi casi


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Così come tutte le persone sposate che vengono tradite, debbono chiedersi perchè hanno scelto quel compagno. Io almeno non mi sposo...


Io nn la vedo cosi
Io mi chedo perche ho lasciato che succedesse.....
Le risposte sono infinite ma ogni  storia ha la sua risposta ben precisa...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io nn la vedo cosi
> Io mi chedo perche ho lasciato che succedesse.....
> Le risposte sono infinite ma ogni  storia ha la sua risposta ben precisa...


Io sono stato fesso ad aver creduto in un'altra persona.
Così chi è tradito in un matrimonio da una persona che lo fa come vizio: bisognava arrivarci prima.
Poi ci sono tante sfumeture, infatti, nel mezzo.
Comunque, meglio soli che male accompagnati.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono stato fesso ad aver creduto in un'altra persona.
> Così chi è tradito in un matrimonio da *una persona che lo fa come vizio*: bisognava arrivarci prima.
> Poi ci sono tante sfumeture, infatti, nel mezzo.
> *Comunque, meglio soli che male accompagnati.*


Ci si separa, punto.

Su questo concordo al 100%


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ok, mazzulatemi. E mazzulate Silvano.
 Io vi lascio, devo finire una relazione


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ci si separa, punto.*
> 
> Su questo concordo al 100%


Certo dopo averle/gli cambiato i connotati pero',  cosi' se deve rifa' carta d'identita' e patente...e passaporto, e permesso di caccia e pesca, tessera alla bocciofila, tesserino per la ggabbina alla spiaggia... 

gia' solo per la C.I. e la patente so' soddisfasiun...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Ok, mazzulatemi*. E mazzulate Silvano.
> Io vi lascio, devo finire una relazione



:ira:

sono feroce ma non crudele  :amici:​


----------



## melania (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. *Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.*
> 
> ...



NO, no scusa...aspetta un attimo, ma tu di cosa ti fai?
Stai scherzando o cosa?
Non hai capito che ora ci vuole una pausa per tutti, e tu che fai? Vai ad attizzare il fuoco? Ma poi per cosa?
Dici : _il maritino di cui non sono mai stato gelos_o
E di che dovevi essere geloso tu, di grazia???
A me pare che stiamo dando i numeri.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo dopo averle/gli cambiato i connotati pero',  cosi' se deve rifa' carta d'identita' e patente...e passaporto, e permesso di caccia e pesca, tessera alla bocciofila, tesserino per la ggabbina alla spiaggia...
> 
> gia' solo per la C.I. e la patente so' soddisfasiun...



:rotfl::rotfl: tu sei sempre esagerato :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> NO, no scusa...aspetta un attimo, ma tu di cosa ti fai?
> Stai scherzando o cosa?
> Non hai capito che ora ci vuole una pausa per tutti, e tu che fai? Vai ad attizzare il fuoco? Ma poi per cosa?
> Dici : _il maritino di cui non sono mai stato gelos_o
> ...



SI! ... il 91-92-e 93, per tutte le ruote :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, mazzulatemi. E mazzulate Silvano.
> Io vi lascio, *devo finire una relazione*


Peccato...

era bona almeno?


----------



## Diletta (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.
> 
> ...



Caro Silvano, ora ti sei reso conto dove possa arrivare una donna invaghita o pseudo-innamorata (o diciamo pure innamorata, anche se mi sembra di offendere la parola amore) e quindi gelosa.
Sicuramente avrà usato tutte le armi a sua disposizione per salvarsi col marito che in questo caso è sicuramente un cornuto e contento, ma che lo è (contento) magari solo all'apparenza e perché è innamorato della super bagasciona (bella scelta ha fatto!).
Quindi, quello messo peggio sei tu, e lo hai visto.

E' ovvio che le sensazioni che derivano da queste trasgressioni siano forti e immagino che una volta provate si abbia voglia di ripeterle (come infatti ti è successo).
Ma allora, come si fa a contrastarle? Un matrimonio standard non prevede tali trasgressioni. 
Tu dici che non l'avevi mai tradita in tutto quel tempo e non ho motivo di non crederti, ma allora ti chiedo: cosa vuoi fare della tua vita futura? 
Ti ci vedi marito fedele, sei consapevole del fatto che tua moglie merita tutto il rispetto di qui in avanti e sei pronto a darglielo? Guarda che non è affatto facile, soprattutto per quelli inclini come te a tradire.

Guarda dentro te stesso: se hai l'animo del libertino la scelta più saggia, anche se più dolorosa, è quella di lasciare tua moglie.
Lei sta già soffrendo tanto, vuoi che soffra tutta la vita per le tue debolezze future?
O speri invece che le acque si possano calmare col tempo e che tu ti adopererai per non farla più soffrire NON FACENDOTI PIU' SCOPRIRE, ma continuando con i tuoi giochini che ti fanno sentire vivo e vitale?
Hai superato quel confine: pensi di riuscire a restare dall'altra parte? Ora certamente, ma per quanto tempo?

Come vedi, ti invito a riflettere, ora che di tempo ne hai...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non sarebbe tanto rispetto quanto paura di affrontarla.
> prima chiariscono meglio è...poi lei , dopo aver sentito ogni cosa e aver ponderato sul loro rapporto , deciderà se prendersi una pausa ulteriore. ma prima va fatto un chiarimento totale,e di certo non è lei a doverlo cercare per fare questo


Ma da come ho capito è lei che non vuole parlargli, lui la cerca...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma il marito della ex amante è andato dalla moglie di Silvano etc etc.
> 
> Insomma, giustissimo che Silvano ricordi di essere lui ad essere in torto, ma è anche umano imprecare...


Secondo me quella più stronza è l'amante che è andata a piangere dal marito riferendogli ogni cosa..


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano1 ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che lei abbia dato una versione dei fatti diversa al suo maritino...ho come l'impressione che la sua gelosia sia stata maggiore di quello che pensavo. Ora sto pensando di andare a spifferare tutto al suo maritino di cui io non sono mai stato geloso, chiaro segnale che ho usato lei solo per consumare.
> 
> ...


Silvanooooooooo ma sei invornito??'cosa ti aspettavi da queste maestrine acide,e piene di invidia??
A me hanno usato lo stesso trattamento,sai,ma chisse ne frega...adesso mi sopportano,alcune mi sono simpatiche...
Sono d'accordissimo anch'io sono tomba,della storia extra che ho ora,nessuno sa'niente,solo un socio al quale ho dovuto dirlo,per le assenze in ufficio...ma mica gli dico niente di lei.
Ahhhhaaaa trasgressione e libidine qui'sono bestemmie....piangono tutti,,non sai che qui'di traditori in carne ed ossa ne abbiamo solo 2..e uno sono io.
Concordo sai,e aggiungo tanta andrenalina,pero'a me,se rimango troppo con la stessa passa,dopo diventa normale,e finisce il bello.
Se hai bisogno evocami....assieme al Conte...le sistemiamo noi le maestre.....ciaoooooo


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;p7O0nxZ3Qhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7O0nxZ3Qhw[/video]


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quella più stronza è l'amante che è andata a piangere dal marito riferendogli ogni cosa..



1
:up:

2
:up::up:

3
:up::up::up:

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

Silvano, il suo "maritino" farà quanto vuole per stare meglio e farà bene per se stesso, come tu per te stesso sei passato su di lui, lui passerà su di te e su tutta la tua famiglia se vedrà in questo il suo bene e come dargli torto? Sai come ci si sente da traditi? Una rabbia dentro che non puoi sfogare con chi ti ha tradito, perchè forse gli vuoi bene, ma l'amante...l'amante chi è? Uno stronzo sconosciuto, un oggetto che può essere preso a calci nel culo, una cosa che può avere una vita rovinata e che importa? La prima cosa che potrebbe farti? Sputtanarti a lavoro in maniera così forte che potresti essere costretto a ben pensare di prendere un altro lavoro. Oltretutto mi sa che il maritino passerà anche su sua moglie pur di stare bene e ora lui è un treno in corsa, che si fermerà solo dopo lungo tempo.
L'unica cosa che mi fermò dal distruggere la macchina dell'amante della mia prima ex fu il bene che volevo per lei, quello che mi fermò dal tagliare gli amenicoli all'amante della mia altra ex fu invece la distanza di 500 km, quindi fa conto tu. 
Quindi pensa che tu hai due partite da giocare, una per riconquistare tua moglie e l'altra per cercare di difenderti dal marito dell'altra che ha tanta voglia di farti il culetto.


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quella più stronza è l'amante che è andata a piangere dal marito riferendogli ogni cosa..


Stronza si, ma se si è scoperti in quel momento c'è poco da fare che vuotare il sacco e fidati che anche la mia ex non voleva svuotare il sacco e lo ha fatto 2 minuti più tardi, ci sono cose che ti fanno pensare che è meglio un problema non conosciuto domani che un problema gravissimo ora.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Silvanooooooooo ma sei invornito??'cosa ti aspettavi da queste maestrine acide,e piene di invidia??
> A me hanno usato lo stesso trattamento,sai,ma chisse ne frega...adesso mi sopportano,alcune mi sono simpatiche...
> Sono d'accordissimo anch'io sono tomba,della storia extra che ho ora,nessuno sa'niente,solo un socio al quale ho dovuto dirlo,per le assenze in ufficio...ma mica gli dico niente di lei.
> Ahhhhaaaa trasgressione e libidine qui'sono bestemmie....piangono tutti,,non sai che qui'di traditori in carne ed ossa ne abbiamo solo 2..e uno sono io.
> ...


temo che sia il suo problema minore


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se vogliamo scherzare ok, ma detto dalle donne, sembra più uno scudo per fare quello che si vuole.
> Abbiamo tutti la stessa importanza, diritti, doveri, opportunità? E' giusto che sia così. Però poi non vi lamentate che anche voui incontrate l'uomo violento verso una donna.
> Io non lo farei mai, mai alzato un dito su una donna, anzi le ho prese!!!
> Ci sono uomini che invece le donne le fanno viola. Perchè sono pazzi? Non penso. Di certo sono vigliacchi, perchè una donna è molto debole fisicamente, questo sì. A volte una donna o ha paura di lasciarli per evitare altre botte, o ci rimane perchè ama l'uomo che mena (fino a che non si superano certi limiti).
> ...


Ma no Andy ci sono donne che si vantano di aver menato il loro marito...capisci?
E bisogna pure dirle brave avete fatto bene eh?
Una donna che picchia un uomo è ridicola...
Una donna sa uccidere con la lingua.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hahahahah
> scusami se rido ...ma sei pure sfighato eh....
> 
> dovresti cercare di capire dentro di te il perche hai lasciato che si comportassero cosi con te.....


Brava...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Silvanooooooooo ma sei invornito??'cosa ti aspettavi da queste maestrine acide,e piene di invidia??
> A me hanno usato lo stesso trattamento,sai,ma chisse ne frega...adesso mi sopportano,alcune mi sono simpatiche...
> Sono d'accordissimo anch'io sono tomba,della storia extra che ho ora,nessuno sa'niente,solo un socio al quale ho dovuto dirlo,per le assenze in ufficio...ma mica gli dico niente di lei.
> Ahhhhaaaa trasgressione e libidine qui'sono bestemmie....piangono tutti,,non sai che qui'di traditori in carne ed ossa ne abbiamo solo 2..e uno sono io.
> ...


Grande Lothar...il 3d ha preso un colpo d'ali e il nostro Silvano si sarà fatto finalmente una risatona!


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

Se una donna ti picchia, hai diritto di picchiarla, io agisco solo se provocato ma siccome reputo le donne con pari diritti degli uomini agisco usando una linea coerente e continua in tutti i casi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Silvano, il suo "maritino" farà quanto vuole per stare meglio e farà bene per se stesso, come tu per te stesso sei passato su di lui, lui passerà su di te e su tutta la tua famiglia se vedrà in questo il suo bene e come dargli torto? Sai come ci si sente da traditi? Una rabbia dentro che non puoi sfogare con chi ti ha tradito, perchè forse gli vuoi bene, ma l'amante...l'amante chi è? Uno stronzo sconosciuto, un oggetto che può essere preso a calci nel culo, una cosa che può avere una vita rovinata e che importa? La prima cosa che potrebbe farti? Sputtanarti a lavoro in maniera così forte che potresti essere costretto a ben pensare di prendere un altro lavoro. Oltretutto mi sa che il maritino passerà anche su sua moglie pur di stare bene e ora lui è un treno in corsa, che si fermerà solo dopo lungo tempo.
> L'unica cosa che mi fermò dal distruggere la macchina dell'amante della mia prima ex fu il bene che volevo per lei, quello che mi fermò dal tagliare gli amenicoli all'amante della mia altra ex fu invece la distanza di 500 km, quindi fa conto tu.
> Quindi pensa che tu hai due partite da giocare, una per riconquistare tua moglie e l'altra per cercare di difenderti dal marito dell'altra che ha tanta voglia di farti il culetto.


Mah di fatto...se il maritino racconta in giro che uno stronzo gli ha fottuto la moglie...si espone anche a quelle risatine...che dicono...ahahahahaah...che invornito...racconta in giro di essere cornuto!
Ecco perchè le persone diciamo di un certo tipo, tendono a risolvere i guai in casa eh?
Il maritino dovrebbe chiedersi...tu mogliettina...perchè mi hai tradito?

In ogni mossa c'è un costo e un beneficio.
E se il maritino mena Silvano, silvano può anche denunciarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se una donna ti picchia, hai diritto di picchiarla, io agisco solo se provocato ma siccome reputo le donne con pari diritti degli uomini agisco usando una linea coerente e continua in tutti i casi.


Maddai cazzo...come fa una donna a picchiarti?
Si fa male lei...
Certo che una donna che picchia il marito...è proprio...una lurida persona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo che sia il suo problema minore


Invece solo noi due possiamo salvarlo...con la terapia GAS...


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cazzo...come fa una donna a picchiarti?
> Si fa male lei...
> Certo che una donna che picchia il marito...è proprio...una lurida persona eh?


Io seguo sempre con coerenza la linea che chi ti fa del male deve saper anche che tu risponderai al male con tutte le tue forze, se non è capace di tenerti testa o è una persona coglioncella o davvero stupida, ma in entrambi i  casi le persone sarebbero meglio fossero estinte.


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande Lothar...il 3d ha preso un colpo d'ali e il nostro Silvano si sarà fatto finalmente una risatona!



ma sarà una delle ultime che si fa con tutti i suoi denti attaccati


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma sarà una delle ultime che si fa con tutti i suoi denti attaccati


Senti tu pensa a inventare la radio...che a Silvano ci pensiamo noi!


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tu pensa a inventare la radio...che a Silvano ci pensiamo noi!



la radio?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> la radio?


Mah dicono che non è stato Marconi a inventare la radio...ma una certa Tesla...
Ma comunque chi se ne frega...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tu pensa a inventare la radio...che a Silvano ci pensiamo noi!


Buonasera Conte,

nessuno qui intende consolarlo.... 
urge spiegargli che quando si viene scoperti in flagranza di reato non bisogna cercare e sottolineare le colpe altrui.
E accettare stoicamente l'abbattersi delle avversità.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera Conte,
> 
> nessuno qui intende consolarlo....
> urge spiegargli che quando si viene scoperti in flagranza di reato non bisogna cercare e sottolineare le colpe altrui.
> E accettare stoicamente l'abbattersi delle avversità.


Tu dici?
E perchè mai?
Ulisse fa questo?
O ride in faccia perfino a Poseidone?
[video=youtube;gpgINJOB878]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpgINJOB878&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

ma bisogna esserlo "ulisse", se invece uno è un cacasotto la risata non gli riesce benissimo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma bisogna esserlo "ulisse", se invece uno è un cacasotto la risata non gli riesce benissimo


Hai ragione...


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...


oh meno male, credevo non mi volessi più bene


----------



## stellanuova (12 Ottobre 2011)

C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra in questa storia ....

io sono stata contattata dall'amante di mio marito su fb perchè lei mi ha inviato
una chat erotica tra loro due, e già questo mi ha fatto girare pesantemente le bolle,
io contattata dall'amante, ma che cavolo vuole da me ? cosa mi vuole dimostrare ?
L'ho ignorata e i conti li ho fatti con mio marito, incazzandomi, non rivolgendogli la
parola e poi parlandone. Non ho mai pensato di cacciarlo di casa, c'è sempre tempo 
per farlo dopo aver chiarito.

Se mi avesse contattato il marito di lei io MAI l'avrei fatto entrare in casa mia, MAI,
però gli avrei detto : le cose stanno così ? allora mio marito è un lussurioso ma
tua moglie non è una santa se ci sta, che cavolo vuoi da me ? solidarieta' ?
alle corna mie ci penso io, tu pensa alle tue piuttosto e se non giri al largo da
me e da mio marito vi spezzo le gambine a tutti e due. 

Sara' perche' non ho 32 anni ma 52 ?
Non credo sia per questo, anche io sono orgogliosa ma qui si parla addirittura
di una storia passata e finita, f-i-n-i-t-a da tempo.

Lui torna a casa e trova la moglie e il marito di lei ?
Cacci di casa il marito per una storia che è finita da tempo ??

Silvano svegliati, che è ora ! 
La ex amante si vendica perchè sente ancora attrazione per te.
La moglie non ti parla e ti ha cacciato.
Rifletti sulle tue scelte in campo femminile, che sono tutte sbagliate.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra in questa storia ....
> 
> io sono stata contattata dall'amante di mio marito su fb perchè lei mi ha inviato
> una chat erotica tra loro due, e già questo mi ha fatto girare pesantemente le bolle,
> ...


Grandiosaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Mha???*



stellanuova ha detto:


> La moglie non ti parla e ti ha cacciato.
> Rifletti sulle tue scelte in campo femminile, che sono tutte sbagliate.



Forse perche' non ha 52 anni ed è un tantino piu' impulsiva?
Forse perche' è il suo modo di reggere al colpo?
Forse perche' è talmente incazzata che vederlo in faccia le farebbe aumentare il nervoso in questo momento?
Forse perche non vuole farsi vedere star male perche' è troppo orgogliosa e testona?


Forse si,forse no...



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Tradita e umiliata*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse perche' non ha 52 anni ed è un tantino piu' impulsiva?
> Forse perche' è il suo modo di reggere al colpo?
> Forse perche' è talmente incazzata che vederlo in faccia le farebbe aumentare il nervoso in questo momento?
> Forse perche non vuole farsi vedere star male perche' è troppo orgogliosa e testona?
> ...


Da tre stronzi !!!


ciao blu


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

Forse perchè è una donna che non vuole venire a patti con se stessa per accettare il dolore altrui, ci sono persone per cui il matrimonio è qualcosa di diverso dallo stare insieme, ci sono persone come me per cui il matrimonio è solo una firmetta di poco conto che sancisce niente di più di quello che c'era prima, quindi così come disfo una coppia disferei con la medesima facilità un matrimonio.
La moglie di Silvano vuole salvarsi e lo deve fare come più le aggrada e Silvano ha la piena libertà di subire la vicenda come vittima adesso, ma senza fare la vittima. Come dice Chiara, adesso ha da star lì e superare i marosi, nel frattempo deve pregare per avere fortuna, ma questo lo dico io. AH, con sua moglie mi sa che per parecchio non debvba più mostrarsi come "splendido", visto che è ormai definibile come compagno di serie B.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Comunque*



Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Silvano, ora ti sei reso conto dove possa arrivare una donna invaghita o pseudo-innamorata (o diciamo pure innamorata, anche se mi sembra di offendere la parola amore) e quindi gelosa.
> Sicuramente avrà usato tutte le armi a sua disposizione per salvarsi col marito che in questo caso è sicuramente un cornuto e contento, ma che lo è (contento) magari solo all'apparenza e perché è innamorato della super bagasciona (bella scelta ha fatto!).
> Quindi, quello messo peggio sei tu, e lo hai visto.
> 
> ...



Ascolta bene cosa dice Diletta!




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ed anche questo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera Conte,
> 
> nessuno qui intende consolarlo....
> urge spiegargli che quando si viene scoperti in flagranza di reato non bisogna cercare e sottolineare le colpe altrui.
> E accettare stoicamente l'abbattersi delle avversità.




E gia'...


ciao blu


----------



## kay76 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Da tre stronzi !!!
> 
> 
> ciao blu


D'accordissimo. Sinceramente la moglie di Silvano mi sembra l'unica persona della storia a cui, in questo momento, non si possa rimproverare nulla.
io penso che abbia fatto bene, per ora, ad averlo mandato via.
Dopo una mazzata simile, dopo l'umiliazione di quello là che viene a sputarti in faccia il suo veleno...mi sembra una reazione più che normale.
non credo che il fatto che l'abbia cacciato significhi che non lo ama o che non tiene al suo matrimonio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

SIlvà...qui ti dicono:Hai voluto la bicicletta?Ora pedala......il problema è che alla bicicletta manca il sellino....per cui ho pedali sui pedali.....o pedali appoggiandoti violentemente sulla canna..... credo che tu prefersca la seconda ipotesi...vero silvà?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *Silvano svegliati, che è ora !
> La ex amante si vendica perchè sente ancora attrazione per te.*
> La moglie non ti parla e ti ha cacciato.
> Rifletti sulle tue scelte in campo femminile, che sono tutte sbagliate.


E' tutto? L'amante messa così ha sbagliato.
Ma sappiamo tutto? Perchè questo ritorno di fiamma cosi impetuoso?
Mi chiedo se Silvano non abbia anche avuto un comportamento ingiusto nei confronti dell'amante, che poi è andata fuori di senno per ripicca.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Sinceramente la moglie di Silvano mi sembra l'unica persona della storia a cui, in questo momento, non si possa rimproverare nulla.
> io penso che abbia fatto bene, per ora, ad averlo mandato via.
> Dopo una mazzata simile, dopo l'umiliazione di quello là che viene a sputarti in faccia il suo veleno...mi sembra una reazione più che normale.
> non credo che il fatto che l'abbia cacciato *significhi che non lo ama* o che non tiene al suo matrimonio.


Però a volte in quei momenti l'amore vacilla. Quando scopri di amare una persona che... non è mai esistita. E' in quei momenti che hai bisogno di tempo, per razionalizzare. E se il percorso interiore è giusto, spesso termini così: ho perso solo tempo dietro un nulla, è la crudeltà della vita... Poi magari si ritorna insieme, ma solo per i figli, salvaguardare un matrimonio (quindi questione di soldi...), ed evitare figure di cacca davanti amici e parenti...
Parlare con lui secondo me serve a poco: le chiacchiere volano, deve decidere solo lei, senza colloqui, se accettare di avere commesso un errore quando lo ha scelto, che indietro poi è talmente difficile tornare che in molti non ce la fanno (perchè, alla fin fine, un matrimonio è una comodità, e tornare indietro spesso significa, tornare soli, sfigati, e sapendo che sarebbe più difficile crearsi una nuova storia sapendo che sei... divorziato...Tutti poi a chiederti: perchè? Che *hai *fatto?)


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però a volte in quei momenti l'amore vacilla. Quando scopri di amare una persona che... non è mai esistita. E' in quei momenti che hai bisogno di tempo, per razionalizzare. E se il percorso interiore è giusto, spesso termini così: ho perso solo tempo nietro un nulla, è la crudeltà della vita...
> Parlare con lui secondo me serve a poco: le chiacchiere volano, *deve decidere solo lei, senza colloqui.*


Ovvio che decide lei sul da farsi .. ma parlare con lui e' fondamentale, senza dialogo quando capiranno su cio ch'e' successo e, perche' e' successo


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovvio che decide lei sul da farsi .. ma parlare con lui e' fondamentale, senza dialogo quando capiranno su cio ch'e' successo e, perche' e' successo


Sì, ma quando lui parlerà non ci deve essere nessuna propedeuticità: lei deciderà che lui può ricominciare a parlare, ma non più a convincerla di nulla. Ovvero, quando lei deciderà di parlargli, la cosa deve essere:

-va bene ricominciamo, ma ora stai attento forte, oppure
-senti, ci ho pensato, ritornatene a casa tua.

Qualsiasi cosa dica lui.

PS: non c'è da capire. Lui si è scopato altre donne alle sue spalle.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma quando lui parlerà non ci deve essere nessuna propedeuticità: lei deciderà che lui può ricominciare a parlare, ma non più a convincerla di nulla. Ovvero, quando lei deciderà di parlargli, la cosa deve essere:
> 
> -va bene ricominciamo, ma ora stai attento forte, oppure
> -senti, ci ho pensato, ritornatene a casa tua.
> ...


Appunto, perche'?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, perche'?


Mettiamo lui dica la verità. Qual è? Quella che ha scritto qui, dicendo che dopo avere passato una bella vacanza con la famiglia si è fatto un'altra?
In quel colloquio in cui lui dovrebbe spiegare perchè, cosa dovrebbe dire? Per questo ritengo che tutto quello che possa dire serva solo a salvare il matrimonio, per cui ci saranno tante bugie. Il tradito deve avere l'ultima parola, in base a quello che ha visto, non alle spiegazioni.
A meno che le spiegazioni non siano sincere. Ma in quel caso è un'arma a doppio taglio comunque: il tradito può contestare i suoi passati disagi in vari modi (come farei sempre io):

-perchè prima non ne parlavamo e ora che è tutto in bilico ne vuoi parlare? Ti fa comodo solo a te? Oppure:
-dici un sacco di stronzate, tutti questi disagi te li stai solo inventando... ora che ti fa comodo.

PS: lei deve solo fare una cosa: perdonare o meno.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma quando lui parlerà non ci deve essere nessuna propedeuticità: lei deciderà che lui può ricominciare a parlare, ma non più a convincerla di nulla. Ovvero, quando lei deciderà di parlargli, la cosa deve essere:
> 
> -va bene ricominciamo, ma ora stai attento forte, oppure
> -senti, ci ho pensato, ritornatene a casa tua.
> ...



Vorrei ricordare che quando si tradisce, a parte piccoli casi.... la colpa non sta mai soltanto da una parte. 
Se si tradisce, il tradito/a nonostante abbia tutti i diritti del caso comprese le mazziate( se è donna)  ha anche la sua responsabilità.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare che quando si tradisce, a parte piccoli casi.... la colpa non sta mai soltanto da una parte.
> Se si tradisce, il tradito/a nonostante abbia tutti i diritti del caso comprese le mazziate( se è donna)  ha anche la sua responsabilità.


Sono d'accordo, ma sei se io rubo a te, tu che fai, vai a rubare? O fai peggio?

Per questo, se io tradito, durante il rapporto ho delle mancanze, tu che fai? Vai a cercare sesso altrove? Se sei un conoscente sì, sei libero, altrimenti no.
Mi parli: guarda, questo non funziona tra noi, vorrei capire.

Perchè parlate di colloquio *dopo*, e mai prima? Vi è una distorsione nell'analisi della situazione. Tenete conto che, se il tradimento non viene scoperto, altro che colloquio. Quindi, il traditore, non solo ruba, ma fa di peggio: reitera il male.
Poi, se il tradito ha delle mancanze nel rapporto, lo fa verso il compagno: è una situazione leggibile, da cui ci si potrebbe difendere: per entrambi. Un tradimento no, è unidirezionale: è tutto alle spalle. Per questo è un atto vigliacco, quando lo si ricopre con la scusa: tu eri distante...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mettiamo lui dica la verità. Qual è? Quella che ha scritto qui, dicendo che dopo avere passato una bella vacanza con la famiglia si è fatto un'altra?
> In quel colloquio in cui lui dovrebbe spiegare perchè, cosa dovrebbe dire? Per questo ritengo che tutto quello che possa dire serva solo a *salvare il matrimonio*, per cui ci saranno tante bugie. Il tradito deve avere l'ultima parola, in base a quello che ha visto, non alle spiegazioni.
> A meno che le spiegazioni non siano sincere. Ma in quel caso è un'arma a doppio taglio comunque: il tradito può contestare i suoi passati disagi in vari modi (come farei sempre io):
> 
> ...



Lo scopo e' tutto li, lui lo vuole salvare il matrimonio? ... allora che parli! ... cosa non funzionava nella loro unione? !0 anni son tanti, perche' andava con altre donne?

Che spessore ha questa unione? ... dopo che tutto e' scoppiato c'e' ancora amore tra questi due? Cosa e' disposto a fare quest'uomo per riparare la frattura?

Per prima cosa lui deve chiedere il trasferimento da dove lavora, se non e' possibile :mrgreen: cambia lavoro.

E questo e' solo un piccolo inizio di quello che dovranno affrontare.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma sei se io rubo a te, tu che fai, vai a rubare? O fai peggio?
> 
> Per questo, se io tradito, durante il rapporto ho delle mancanze, tu che fai? Vai a cercare sesso altrove? Se sei un conoscente sì, sei libero, altrimenti no.
> Mi parli: guarda, questo non funziona tra noi, vorrei capire.
> ...



Perche' l'umano e' distorto (imperfetto) :mrgreen: e' umano :rotfl::rotfl: sbaglia e a volte impara  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma sei se io rubo a te, tu che fai, vai a rubare? O fai peggio?
> 
> Per questo, se io tradito, durante il rapporto ho delle mancanze, tu che fai? Vai a cercare sesso altrove? Se sei un conoscente sì, sei libero, altrimenti no.
> Mi parli: guarda, questo non funziona tra noi, vorrei capire.
> ...


Se si arriva al tradimento ci sarà un motivo o no? 
E poi vorrei dire anche una cosa, qua dentro ho avuto conferma di una cosa che già sapevo, ma non avendo studiato psicologia e simili..... ognuno di noi ha un passato e parlo soprattutto di infanzia, può essere che quello che il traditore ha dentro e che si porta da sempre, nel momento del tradimento il tutto riemerga ,accompagnato anche da tante altre cose? poco dialogo,monotonia, voglia di emergere nel rapporto di coppia...?

Sai Andy ..... la persona tradita sono stato io, ma andando avanti nel tempo mi sto cominciando a domandare se io che amo mia moglie, non avrei fatto bene a portare lei e ed anche me da chi potrebbe aiutarci a capire altro oltre quello che è stato il dialogo dopo il tradimento.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se si arriva al tradimento ci sarà un motivo o no?
> E poi vorrei dire anche una cosa, qua dentro ho avuto conferma di una cosa che già sapevo, ma non avendo studiato psicologia e simili..... ognuno di noi ha un passato e parlo soprattutto di infanzia, *può essere che quello che il traditore ha dentro e che si porta da sempre, nel momento del tradimento il tutto riemerga ,accompagnato anche da tante altre cose? poco dialogo,monotonia, voglia di emergere nel rapporto di coppia...?*
> 
> Sai Andy ..... la persona tradita sono stato io, ma andando avanti nel tempo mi sto cominciando a domandare se io che amo mia moglie, non avrei fatto bene a portare lei e ed anche me da chi potrebbe aiutarci a capire altro oltre quello che è stato il dialogo dopo il tradimento.


Quindi è il traditore quello con i problemi (grassetto)? 
Io dico: se colloquio ci deve essere, che ci sia, da subito. Il problema si affronta. Se io voglio tradire perchè io sento che c'è un problema e la mia compagna no, non sarei un uomo migliore prenderla e parlarle per capirecosa non va, piuttosto che andare a letto (o in macchina) con un'altra? Molte volte, anche qui si evince, il traditore trova altrove altri stimoli: ok ha avuto la capacità di intuire che nel suo rapporto di coppia le cose non andavano. Il/la compagna forse non ha la capacità di esternare. Forse si vergogna. Forse ha paura. Ha paura di rovinare qualcosa. Forse, forse, ipotesi...
Cosa ha fatto invece di capire, il traditore: ha cercato di risolvere il problema? No, l'ha amplificato.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai Andy ..... la persona tradita sono stato io, ma andando avanti nel tempo mi sto cominciando a domandare se io che amo mia moglie, non avrei fatto bene a portare lei e ed anche me da chi potrebbe aiutarci a capire altro oltre quello che è stato il dialogo dopo il tradimento.


Io parlo per me che sono stato tradito: ad un eventuale ritorno,* detto le condizioni*. Punto.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi è il traditore quello con i problemi (grassetto)?
> Io dico: se colloquio ci deve essere, che ci sia, da subito. Il problema si affronta. Se io voglio tradire perchè io sento che c'è un problema e la mia compagna no, non sarei un uomo migliore prenderla e parlarle per capirecosa non va, piuttosto che andare a letto (o in macchina) con un'altra? Molte volte, anche qui si evince, il traditore trova altrove altri stimoli: ok ha avuto la capacità di intuire che nel suo rapporto di coppia le cose non andavano. Il/la compagna forse non ha la capacità di esternare. Forse si vergogna. Forse ha paura. Ha paura di rovinare qualcosa. Forse, forse, ipotesi...
> Cosa ha fatto invece di capire, il traditore: ha cercato di risolvere il problema? No, l'ha amplificato.


Voglio solo dire che quello che al momento sembra essere sicuro , sicuro non lo è, e che nella normalità dei casi, si credo sia il traditore che ha dei problemi.
Il tradito sarà quello che (se ama) sconterà più del traditore (se ama.) l


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo per me che sono stato tradito: ad un eventuale ritorno,* detto le condizioni*. Punto.


Tu puoi anche dettarle, ma stai bene attento perchè se tu le detti e lei le accetta e non è convinta saranno guai dopo!
Lo stare assieme è dialogo, e non io detto e tu accetti.


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma sei se io rubo a te, tu che fai, vai a rubare? O fai peggio?
> 
> *Per questo, se io tradito, durante il rapporto ho delle mancanze, tu che fai? Vai a cercare sesso altrove? Se sei un conoscente sì, sei libero, altrimenti no.
> Mi parli: guarda, questo non funziona tra noi, vorrei capire.
> ...


Sono più che d'accordo con te, ma ricordati sempre (e mi sforzo anch'io a farlo perché purtroppo non mi viene in automatico) che QUESTO VA BENE IN UN MONDO PERFETTO, NON nella vita reale.
Penso che, ad eccezione di poche anime nobili, nessuno lo metta in pratica, è meno complicato cercare altrove e trovare il proprio appagamento emotivo, e guarda che non importa che ci siano grossi problemi all'interno della coppia, basta anche un periodo di appiattimento, di semplice noia...
E' una cosa che mi fa talmente incazzare...
In questo caso poi le responsabilità del tradito dove sono? 
Sono minime, da cercare col microscopio


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Il tradimento*

Come lo giri e come lo metti fa schifo, e' giocare sleale ... non si rispetta il "fair play" nello sport c'e' l'espulsione, nei militari (in tempo di gurra) la fucilazione, nel lavoro il licenziamento etc etc etc ...


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono più che d'accordo con te, ma ricordati sempre (e mi sforzo anch'io a farlo perché purtroppo non mi viene in automatico) che QUESTO VA BENE IN UN MONDO PERFETTO, NON nella vita reale.
> Penso che, ad eccezione di poche anime nobili, nessuno lo metta in pratica, è meno complicato cercare altrove e trovare il proprio appagamento emotivo, e guarda che non importa che ci siano grossi problemi all'interno della coppia, basta anche un periodo di appiattimento, di semplice noia...
> E' una cosa che mi fa talmente incazzare...
> In questo caso poi le responsabilità del tradito dove sono?
> Sono minime, da cercare col microscopio


Per questo nella vita reale vanno avanti i furbi


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo scopo e' tutto li, lui lo vuole salvare il matrimonio? ... allora che parli! ... cosa non funzionava nella loro unione? !0 anni son tanti, perche' andava con altre donne?
> 
> Che spessore ha questa unione? ... dopo che tutto e' scoppiato c'e' ancora amore tra questi due? Cosa e' disposto a fare quest'uomo per riparare la frattura?
> 
> ...


Quello che proponi sarebbe l'ideale, ma di questi tempi....la vedo mooolto dura!
Per il resto, approvo tutto


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tu puoi anche dettarle, ma stai bene attento perchè se tu le detti e lei le accetta e non è convinta saranno guai dopo!
> Lo stare assieme è dialogo, e non io detto e tu accetti.


Mah, tu ti sei fatta quello ,quello e quall'altro.
Io non ti voglio più vedere, voglio una persona seria al mio fianco.

Tu vieni, e insisti, insisti, e insisti. 
Ok, da oggi controllo del cellulare.
Tu ci tieni a me? Lo accetti, altrimenti:

Mah, tu ti sei fatta quello ,quello e quall'altro.
Io non ti voglio più vedere, voglio una persona seria al mio fianco.

(posso scrivere pure una canzone)


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come lo giri e come lo metti fa schifo, e' giocare sleale ... non si rispetta il "fair play" nello sport c'e' l'espulsione, nei militari (in tempo di gurra) la fucilazione, nel lavoro il licenziamento etc etc etc ...


Infatti, quello che voglio dire: è un fallo di reazione. Che spesso fa mooolto più male. In tutti gli aspetti della vita (lo sport, il lavoro, anche nel penale) è gravemente punibile.

Qui no?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che proponi sarebbe l'ideale, ma di questi tempi....la vedo mooolto dura!
> Per il resto, approvo tutto



E lo so  per questo c'ho messo il sorrisino verde


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E lo so  per questo c'ho messo il sorrisino verde


Purtroppo, oggi il lavoro deve avere la priorità sui sentimenti. Fanculo che lei piange, devo pensare a mangiare prima io. 
Se poi in realtà lei è pure troia.
Io ne ho pagato le conseguenze.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, quello che voglio dire: è un fallo di reazione. Che spesso fa mooolto più male. In tutti gli aspetti della vita (lo sport, il lavoro, anche nel penale) è gravemente punibile.
> 
> *Qui no?*


Qui no cosa, nei sentimenti?

Spessissimo ci si separa, si divorzia


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui no cosa, nei sentimenti?
> 
> Spessissimo ci si separa, si divorzia


Ma se è lei la traditrice con figli, lui va in mezzo alla strada...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo, oggi il lavoro deve avere la priorità sui sentimenti. Fanculo che lei piange, devo pensare a mangiare prima io.
> Se poi in realtà lei è pure troia.
> Io ne ho pagato le conseguenze.


Guarda che "intrallazzare" sul posto di lavoro rischiano tutti e tre :mrgreen: non e' ben visto/tollerato, almeno ufficialmente.


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo nella vita reale vanno avanti i furbi


Quanto è vero Andy!
Ma la cosa più avvilente è sapere che chi hai accanto, nelle cui mani hai messo il tuo cuore e la tua stessa vita si sia comportato anche lui da "furbo".
Non l'ho mai pensato un uomo come altri uomini, lui era lui e basta.
Ma forse è normale pensarla così, altrimenti si partirebbe tutti prevenuti e non ci sarebbe più incanto nell'amore.
Ma a me manca tanto quell'incanto...accidenti!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quanto è vero Andy!
> Ma la cosa più avvilente è sapere che chi hai accanto, nelle cui mani hai messo il tuo cuore e la tua stessa vita si sia comportato anche lui da "furbo".
> Non l'ho mai pensato un uomo come altri uomini, lui era lui e basta.
> Ma forse è normale pensarla così, altrimenti si partirebbe tutti prevenuti e non ci sarebbe più incanto nell'amore.
> Ma a me manca tanto *quell'incanto*...accidenti!



Quell'Incanto io lo chiamavo "Innocenza"  ora non c'e' piu'.


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E lo so  per questo c'ho messo il sorrisino verde



...è vero, stamani sono "in the ball" (ma si dice, non credo)
Già che siamo in tema: dove le trovate le faccine nella nuova veste del forum?
Io non le trovo più......(O.T. CONCLAMATO)


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Ohhh*

Già vanno avanti i furbi.....!!Perchè?Perchè ci sono i coioni.....perchè se tutti incominciassimo a dire: così non và,questo non è giusto,a dar calci nei glutei a chi tradisce mettendolo per strada...forse qualcosa le teste di cazzo imparerebbero.....!E invece nulla...o meglio:cè pure chi giustifica,chi tollera,chi parla di persone "Fantastiche"chi adula....chi afferma che il tradimento sia fisiologico e che non ci sia nulla di male.....infondo questo posto è uno specchio della realtà.....anche quì dentro accade.....pure spesso....con una sorta di velata rassegnazione.....e allora di cosa ci lamentiamo????


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è vero, stamani sono "in the ball" (ma si dice, non credo)
> Già che siamo in tema: dove le trovate *le faccine *nella nuova veste del forum?
> Io non le trovo più......(O.T. CONCLAMATO)


Dopo "rispondi citando" devi andare "modalita' avanzata" e alla tua destra troverai tutte le faccine e sotto su [Altro] c'e' l'elenco completo


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già vanno avanti i furbi.....!!Perchè?Perchè ci sono i coioni.....perchè se tutti incominciassimo a dire: così non và,questo non è giusto,a dar calci nei glutei a chi tradisce mettendolo per strada...forse qualcosa le teste di cazzo imparerebbero.....!E invece nulla...o meglio:cè pure chi giustifica,chi tollera,chi parla di persone "Fantastiche"chi adula....chi afferma che il tradimento sia fisiologico e che non ci sia nulla di male.....infondo questo posto è uno specchio della realtà.....anche quì dentro accade.....pure spesso....con una sorta di velata rassegnazione.....e allora di cosa ci lamentiamo????


Oscu', io nel mio piccolo mi "espongo"  non noti quante simpatie raccolgo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già vanno avanti i furbi.....!!Perchè?Perchè ci sono i coioni.....perchè se tutti incominciassimo a dire: così non và,questo non è giusto,a dar calci nei glutei a chi tradisce mettendolo per strada...forse qualcosa le teste di cazzo imparerebbero.....!E invece nulla...o meglio:cè pure chi giustifica,chi tollera,chi parla di persone "Fantastiche"chi adula....chi afferma che il tradimento sia fisiologico e che non ci sia nulla di male.....infondo questo posto è uno specchio della realtà.....anche quì dentro accade.....pure spesso....con una sorta di velata rassegnazione.....e allora di cosa ci lamentiamo????


Tu hai dannatamente ragione.
Sai cosa noto sempre però?
Che se ti lamenti, se cerchi di fare valere i tuoi diritti, se vuoi prendere per il collo il tuo destino, impedendo alle fregature di farti del male... vieni considerato pure uno sfigato.
Come una cosa: subite voi che non tradite e che rispettate noi...


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già vanno avanti i furbi.....!!Perchè?Perchè ci sono i coioni.....perchè se tutti incominciassimo a dire: così non và,questo non è giusto,a dar calci nei glutei a chi tradisce mettendolo per strada...forse qualcosa le teste di cazzo imparerebbero.....!E invece nulla...o meglio:cè pure chi giustifica,chi tollera,chi parla di persone "Fantastiche"chi adula....chi afferma che il tradimento sia fisiologico e che non ci sia nulla di male.....infondo questo posto è uno specchio della realtà.....anche quì dentro accade.....pure spesso....con una sorta di velata rassegnazione.....e allora di cosa ci lamentiamo????



Io tuo è uno sfogo amaro di chi ha ricevuto, a sua volta, una mazzata dalla vita (credo).
Chi parla di persone "fantastiche"?...Mi sembra eccessiva la cosa.
E' appunto uno sfogo e come tale lo prendo.
Le situazioni della vita sono in realtà molto più complesse, soprattutto se c'è un matrimonio e questo matrimonio è consolidato, se c'è una famiglia, e anche quando non ci sono questi elementi ci può essere un legame forte alla base, che ti fa ponderare la cosa.
Oltre tutto, ci si scontra anche con i problemi di ordine pratico tipo trovare un'altra sistemazione per potersi trasferire...e anche questo richiede dei tempi tecnici, ed è solo un esempio.

Tu dirai ora che chi tradisce va sbattuto fuori di casa senza preoccuparsi della sua sorte (e poi esistono gli alberghetti), ma dicendo ciò non tieni conto dei sentimenti che legano due persone e che, anche se sono messi a dura prova, quando sono forti possono impedirti di cedere all'impulsività che ti farebbe mettere le valigie sulla porta.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

non volevo postare qui, cancellato...


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Alcuni fanno credere che sia più facile perdonare, cercare di ricominciare che cacciarlo di casa. 
Non sanno di cosa parlano … almeno per me, io ho scelto la strada più ardua e difficile … il riprovare. 

Silvano, da del tempo a tua moglie per capire cosa è successo e farle capire che vuoi parlare, cercare una soluzione, ritornare … dormi in macchina davanti casa … scriverle una bella lettera e mantieniti calmo … è l’unica cosa che riesco a consigliarti … 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se si arriva al tradimento ci sarà un motivo o no?
> E poi vorrei dire anche una cosa, qua dentro ho avuto conferma di una cosa che già sapevo, ma non avendo studiato psicologia e simili..... ognuno di noi ha un passato e parlo soprattutto di infanzia, può essere che quello che il traditore ha dentro e che si porta da sempre, nel momento del tradimento il tutto riemerga ,accompagnato anche da tante altre cose? poco dialogo,monotonia, voglia di emergere nel rapporto di coppia...?
> 
> Sai Andy ..... la persona tradita sono stato io, ma andando avanti nel tempo mi sto cominciando a domandare se io che amo mia moglie, non avrei fatto bene a portare lei e ed anche me da chi potrebbe aiutarci a capire altro oltre quello che è stato il dialogo dopo il tradimento.



No amico.ade esempio io non ho nessun motivo per tradire mia moglie e l'altra pure,come presto faro',pero'lo faccio..


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dopo "rispondi citando" devi andare "modalita' avanzata" e alla tua destra troverai tutte le faccine e sotto su [Altro] c'e' l'elenco completo



Ho provato subito, grazie Marì !


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico.ade esempio io non ho nessun motivo per tradire mia moglie e l'altra pure,come presto faro',pero'lo faccio..


Caro Lothar, c'è sempre un motivo, altrimenti saresti un essere che fa le cose senza intendere e volere, e non lo sei (almeno)
Sono motivi anche la voglia di novità, di evasione, di giocare, di confermare continuamente il tuo potere seduttivo...queste sono le motivazioni che mi sono venute in mente, e che sono le più tipiche per un elemento seriale come te.
Ora mi dirai che tu non sei un seriale....
Se preferisci il termine libertino te lo concedo (è anche più raffinato, evoca tempi andati)
Ora non resta che trovare i motivi dei motivi, e qui mi fermo perché ci sarebbe da scomodare un illustre psicologo, ma a te, pensandoci bene, che te frega?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi è il traditore quello con i problemi (grassetto)?
> Io dico: se colloquio ci deve essere, che ci sia, da subito. Il problema si affronta. *Se io voglio tradire perchè io sento che c'è un problema e la mia compagna no, non sarei un uomo migliore prenderla e parlarle per capirecosa non va, piuttosto che andare a letto (o in macchina) con un'altra*? Molte volte, anche qui si evince, il traditore trova altrove altri stimoli: ok ha avuto la capacità di intuire che nel suo rapporto di coppia le cose non andavano. Il/la compagna forse non ha la capacità di esternare. Forse si vergogna. Forse ha paura. Ha paura di rovinare qualcosa. Forse, forse, ipotesi...
> Cosa ha fatto invece di capire, il traditore: ha cercato di risolvere il problema? No, l'ha amplificato.


Tu dovresti stare zitto perchè per tua stessa ammissione non hai un back ground di rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

E inoltre non hai tradito e dici che non lo farai mai, per cui parli di cose che non conosci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tu hai dannatamente ragione.
> Sai cosa noto sempre però?
> *Che se ti lamenti, se cerchi di fare valere i tuoi diritti*, se vuoi prendere per il collo il tuo destino, impedendo alle fregature di farti del male... vieni considerato pure uno sfigato.
> Come una cosa: subite voi che non tradite e che rispettate noi...


In effetti è da sfigati lamentarsi e pretendere che gli altri rispettino i tuoi diritti. Ci sono altri modi per cercare di farli valere


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu dovresti stare zitto perchè per tua stessa ammissione non hai un back ground di rapporto di coppia.


La tua risposta denota la tua valenza come persona.
Scusami ma tu offendi senza sapere, nell'ignoranza.
Ne so come e più di te.
Daltro canto una traditrice seriale che fa le morali...
Se ti metti in lista elettorale ti voto guarda.

Se poi ti brucia perchè dico che chi tradisce vale poco, beh sono fatti tuoi che hai qualche scheletro, io non li ho.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E inoltre non hai tradito e dici che non lo farai mai, per cui parli di cose che non conosci


Ah, anche su questo.

Non uccido, non posso parlarne?

Quelli che uccidono sanno meglio di me il motivo per cui lo fanno? O sono bacati nella testa?


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già vanno avanti i furbi.....!!Perchè?Perchè ci sono i coioni.....perchè se tutti incominciassimo a dire: così non và,questo non è giusto,a dar calci nei glutei a chi tradisce mettendolo per strada...forse qualcosa le teste di cazzo imparerebbero.....!E invece nulla...o meglio:cè pure chi giustifica,chi tollera,chi parla di persone "Fantastiche"chi adula....chi afferma che il tradimento sia fisiologico e che non ci sia nulla di male.....infondo questo posto è uno specchio della realtà.....anche quì dentro accade.....pure spesso....con una sorta di velata rassegnazione.....e allora di cosa ci lamentiamo????


C'è chi giustifica, chi tollera, chi adula, chi teorizza e chi mette in pratica. E quindi? Senza scadere in relativismi, questo è uno specchio della complessità del mondo e di come le persone la possano pensare diversamente su una questione.
Non ci si può arrabbiare se una persona vive in un modo che non concepiamo. 

Io potrei per esempio biasimare di più una donna che subisce un marito violento, perchè non sopporto le persone deboli che non reagiscono e invocare la selezione naturale, rispetto ad una donna che non vuole separarsi per interesse e sopperisce alla noia vivendo avventure di una notte. E' una scelta. Come dire.. questione di opinioni.

Ci sono cose che nel mondo non si possono cambiare. Come l'esistenza di persone cattive o qualsiasialtroaggettivochepropriononmivagiù. Che senso ha passare il tempo a lamentarsi o insultarle? A meno che questo non mi faccia stare meglio (de gustibus...) trovo molto più profittevole nel mio piccolo cercare di circondarmi di persone che condividono le mie idee sugli aspetti più importanti. (e per come sono fatta io confrontarsi anche con chi la pensa in modo opposto a me, perchè mettersi sempre in discussione è un modo per crescere).


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è da sfigati lamentarsi e pretendere che gli altri rispettino i tuoi diritti. Ci sono altri modi per cercare di farli valere


E su quest'altro.

Da sfigati? Tu parli perchè hai forse piramidi a disposizione.
Il giorno che non le troverai più... piangerai come gli altri...

Buona giornata, ancora


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

PS: per Chiara.

Io mi ero iscritto a questo forum perchè, come tanti, volevo raccontare la* mia ultima storia*, e non la mia vita, da sfigato (come pensi tu).
Volevo iscrivermi a un forum di questo tipo, per vedere se se ne parla serenamente, sentire pareri altri, giusti o sbagliati che siano e prenderew anche critiche, perchè il primo che si critica sono io.
Anche per imparare, per non incorrere nuovamente in certi errori.
Sai, a volte è più facile parlare con un estraneo che con persone che conosci su questi problemi.


Se poi ho la sfiga di trovare gente che, su ogni mio post su pensieri personali, esce dal nulla, perchè chiamata in causa *solo dalle proprie frustrazioni*, non è colpa mia.

Tu la pensi nella tua maniera: esprimila, qual è il tuo problema?

Ma chi cazzo ti ha chiesto di dirmi:

*Tu dovresti stare zitto* perchè per tua stessa ammissione non hai un back ground di rapporto di coppia. 

Per me non sei nessuno di importante, per cui è un insulto gratuito da persaona frustrata che sfoga i problemi della propria vita sugli altri. Su altri che non ti hanno mai chiesto nulla...

Vivi con serenità la tua vita, visto che ti fa felice, ma non sermonare a me chi sono e quanto valgo nella vita. Di certo esiste gente più in gamba di me (e tu non hai il carattere per ammetterlo, come si confà agli Dei).

Buona giornata, e questa è l'ultima.

E buoni sfoghi. Anche a te.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La tua risposta denota la tua valenza come persona.
> Scusami ma tu offendi senza sapere, nell'ignoranza.
> Ne so come e più di te.
> Daltro canto una traditrice seriale che fa le morali...
> ...


Piantala Andy...ho conosciuto Chiara anche se fuggevolmente e ti dico che e'donna in gamba,sicura di se,e che sa quel che vuole..... poi ha ragione cosa ne vuoi sapere tu???
Io tradisco moglie e amante..e allora??ti assicuro di non valere poco....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Lothar, c'è sempre un motivo, altrimenti saresti un essere che fa le cose senza intendere e volere, e non lo sei (almeno)
> Sono motivi anche la voglia di novità, di evasione, di giocare, di confermare continuamente il tuo potere seduttivo...queste sono le motivazioni che mi sono venute in mente, e che sono le più tipiche per un elemento seriale come te.
> Ora mi dirai che tu non sei un seriale....
> Se preferisci il termine libertino te lo concedo (è anche più raffinato, evoca tempi andati)
> Ora non resta che trovare i motivi dei motivi, e qui mi fermo perché ci sarebbe da scomodare un illustre psicologo, ma a te, pensandoci bene, che te frega?


Carissima Diletta,io ho il massimo rispetto per chi scriove qua',ci posso stare poco,in futuro per un po'spariro',ma per motivi di lavoro.ma quando vengo leggo sempre cose interessanti,come quello che tu mi scrivi,e ti assicuro mi interessa molto.
Si mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi spiegasse perche'...non lo so neanch'io perche'tradisco e cosa cerchi.
Una volta non ero cosi',adesso,ad esempio,ho trasformato un'innocente corrispondenza di lavoro,in qualcos'altro.
E'vero che ha cominciato lei,ma io potevo,come ho sempre fatto,lasciare perdere..invece come ho capito che forse...zac...


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piantala Andy...ho conosciuto Chiara anche se fuggevolmente e ti dico che e'donna in gamba,sicura di se,e che sa quel che vuole.....* poi ha ragione cosa ne vuoi sapere tu???
> Io tradisco moglie e amante..e allora??ti assicuro di non valere poco...*.


Scusami ma sentirmi dire che ha ragione una che tradisce per diletto...
Non sono d'accordo punto. Esprimo mie opinioni, lei le sue. Anzi, lei non lo fa, attacca gente sconosciuta (è in gamba?)

Non è in gamba una persona che entra nel personale, senza motivi personali. E' frustrazione sfogata.

Poi per te può essere in gamba, ma perchè la pensa come te... e anche tu dici di essere in una certa maniera.

Il fatto dell'esperienza: che sapete? Toccata sempre lo stesso tasto. Non sapete chi sono, con quante donne sono stato, con chi, in quali storie, ecc...

Se non so perchè non sono sposato, sbagliate voi a parlare. Siete sposati e tradite? Questo vi da un quadro più chiaro della realtà? Cosa ne pensa il tradito al vostro fianco? Non ho la facoltà di pensarlo? Perchè non sono sposato? O perchè non voglio sposarmi?

A puttane vere, ci siete andati voi?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

E' come quando uno fa un viaggio all'estero per una settimana, poi torna e dice di essere una persona vissuta...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma sei se io rubo a te, tu che fai, vai a rubare? O fai peggio?
> 
> Per questo, se io tradito, durante il rapporto ho delle mancanze, tu che fai? Vai a cercare sesso altrove? Se sei un conoscente sì, sei libero, altrimenti no.
> Mi parli: guarda, questo non funziona tra noi, vorrei capire.
> ...


Mah sai Don Bosco diceva ai ricchi...fate la carità prima che i poveri vengano a prendersi con la forza della disperazione qualcosa...
Can che non magna in casa, magna fora!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo nella vita reale vanno avanti i furbi


Il mondo l'è di chi se lo ciapa XD!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Lothar, c'è sempre un motivo, altrimenti saresti un essere che fa le cose senza intendere e volere, e non lo sei (almeno)
> Sono motivi anche la voglia di novità, di evasione, di giocare, di confermare continuamente il tuo potere seduttivo...queste sono le motivazioni che mi sono venute in mente, e che sono le più tipiche per un elemento seriale come te.
> Ora mi dirai che tu non sei un seriale....
> Se preferisci il termine libertino te lo concedo (è anche più raffinato, evoca tempi andati)
> Ora non resta che trovare i motivi dei motivi, e qui mi fermo perché ci sarebbe da scomodare un illustre psicologo, ma a te, pensandoci bene, che te frega?


No lui non è libertino...
Lui è Diavolo...capisci?
Deve diavolare...porco diavolo!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mondo l'è di chi se lo ciapa XD!


e te l'hai ciapa' denter ar cu' quasi tutto...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

(ma come cazzo se fa a resistere dico io...)

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami ma sentirmi dire che ha ragione una che tradisce per diletto...
> Non sono d'accordo punto. Esprimo mie opinioni, lei le sue. Anzi, lei non lo fa, attacca gente sconosciuta (è in gamba?)
> 
> Non è in gamba una persona che entra nel personale, senza motivi personali. E' frustrazione sfogata.
> ...


Amico mio...per molti traditi e tradite...
é la loro intera vita affettiva che è andata a puttane...
E fidati non si rimetteranno più...e continueranno solo a piangere, a pensarci, a masturbarsi mente e cuore...e a raccontarsela.
Altro che andare con le puttane...ste sante donne!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A puttane vere, ci siete andati voi?


Andati e tornati.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

*No*

No, io non ho preso mazzate....ne ho data una a dire il vero ma questo conta poco!Signori mi son rotto i coioni di chi cerca una giustificazione a tutto,mi son rotto i coioni di chi si fa andar bene tutto,di chi accetta passivamente questo degrado,di chi si uniforma,di chi incomincia a vedere figure mistiche e fantastiche dovunque,di chi imperversa senza alcuno scrupolo giocando con i sentimenti di una persona ignara,di chi anche quì dentro vuol farci credere che infondo tutto questo è"NORMALE"ben sapendo che la normalità,il rispetto,la correttezza,l'onesta intellettuale essistono ancora....e per fortuna....!Non fatemi discorsi sulla diversità di pensiero......la diversità per me è un valore.......ma quando si fà del male...non lo è più!!!!!Il resto son cazzate di chi vuol continuare a spacciarci merda per cioccolata.....!!!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Io non sono d'accordo con la vita che alcune persone mandano avanti.
Ma lo accetto, perchè è così, ma vorrei sperare che la mia vita si svolga come desidero (nei limiti delle delusioni sotto altri aspetti, che non quelli della fiducia in un partner), anche perchè per molte persone è così.
Liberi, liberi di fare quello che si vuole. Io dico solo: io la penso così, ma non per altro, perchè do sempre il segnale: puttane non ne voglio per me, lebertine nemmeno, filosofe di vita che dicono a me chi sono e poi che non si guardano nell'anima meno che meno. 
Per me una donna in gamba è altro.

Comunque, mi fa molto sorridere il fatto di sentire additare una persona c*ome sicura di se*, quando alla lettura di un pensiero altrui che la urta, non riesce a non tenersi dentro l'esplosione delle sue parole puntandole proprio a quella persona, solo perchè la pensa diversamente, e forse perchè ha toccato il punto dolente. Perchè in realtà dentro di se vi è un baratro, una fragilità mostruosa, che si cerca di tappare nell'aspetto esteriore nella vita di tutti i giorni.

Me ne sono accorto anche quando le stesse persone che mi hanno fatto del male, hanno lo stesso pianto, quando poi parlavo io.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io non ho preso mazzate....ne ho data una a dire il vero ma questo conta poco!Signori mi son rotto i coioni di chi cerca una giustificazione a tutto,mi son rotto i coioni di chi si fa andar bene tutto,di chi accetta passivamente questo degrado,di chi si uniforma,di chi incomincia a vedere figure mistiche e fantastiche dovunque,di chi imperversa senza alcuno scrupolo giocando con i sentimenti di una persona ignara,di chi anche quì dentro vuol farci credere che infondo tutto questo è"NORMALE"ben sapendo che la normalità,il rispetto,la correttezza,l'onesta intellettuale essistono ancora....e per fortuna....!Non fatemi discorsi sulla diversità di pensiero......la diversità per me è un valore.......ma quando si fà del male...non lo è più!!!!!Il resto son cazzate di chi vuol continuare a spacciarci merda per cioccolata.....!!!


Appunto


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo con la vita che alcune persone mandano avanti.
> Ma lo accetto, perchè è così, ma vorrei sperare che la mia vita si svolga come desidero (nei limiti delle delusioni sotto altri aspetti, che non quelli della fiducia in un partner), anche perchè per molte persone è così.
> Liberi, liberi di fare quello che si vuole. Io dico solo: io la penso così, ma non per altro, perchè do sempre il segnale: puttane non ne voglio per me, lebertine nemmeno, filosofe di vita che dicono a me chi sono e poi che non si guardano nell'anima meno che meno.
> Per me una donna in gamba è altro.
> ...



Andy nun ce perde la neuro...la quasi totalita' se la racconta...

prima o poi la vita il conto glielo presenta e molto spesso piu' prima che poi e so' cazzi amarissimi...

a comincia' da Lothar...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Andy nun ce perde la neuro...la quasi totalita' se la racconta...
> 
> prima o poi la vita il conto glielo presenta e molto spesso piu' prima che poi e so' cazzi amarissimi...
> 
> ...



Appunto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

Lothar è onesto nel suo esser disonesto!!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è onesto nel suo esser disonesto!!


Sì, lo penso anche io: io lo faccio e nun me frega nulla.
L'altra no, vuole insegnare, pure...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è onesto nel suo esser disonesto!!


Onesto verso CHI?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è onesto nel suo esser disonesto!!


Calma, e' onesto che ammette che gli piace la faiga e ce mette solo il sesso, pero' solo a pensa' che la moglie se l'inkuli, se caga in mano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Onesto verso CHI?


Non penso si intenda nei confronti della moglie, ma onesto nel dire che lo fa senza remore e senza troppe pippe mentali.
Non va a raccontarla come morale.
Riesce a fare ciò ed è contento. Senza motivo


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Calma, e' onesto che ammette che gli piace la faiga e ce mette solo il sesso, pero' solo a pensa' che la moglie se l'inkuli, se caga in mano...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti, almeno lui si squaglierebbe se la moglie sapesse, e lo dice.
L'altra no: è tutto normale... è la nostra natura: accettate pecorelle...
Eih, tu là in fondo, sì, tu, tu, che ti nascondi e che non la pensi come me: ma che cazzo ne sai tu della vita!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Mo canta e balla*



Andy ha detto:


> Non penso si intenda nei confronti della moglie, ma onesto nel dire che lo fa senza remore e senza troppe pippe mentali.
> Non va a raccontarla come morale.
> Riesce a fare ciò ed è contento. Senza motivo


Fara' la fine della cicala


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, almeno lui si squaglierebbe se la moglie sapesse, e lo dice.
> L'altra no: è tutto normale... è la nostra natura: accettate pecorelle...


ma l'altra o ha in testa a sua insaputa piu' corna de un cesto de lumache o il marito preferisce spararsi na sega piuttosto che...

riassunto:

matrimonio na' bella chiavica...niente di che...

nun te fissa'...archivia la pratica e passa a n'artra...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma l'altra o ha in testa a sua insaputa piu' corna de un cesto de lumache o il marito preferisce spararsi na sega piuttosto che...
> 
> riassunto:
> 
> ...


Infatti archivio, ho un mal di testa atroce e mi aspetta il CAD...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Andy*



> A puttane vere, ci siete andati voi?


Mi definisci puttane vere????


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi definisci puttane vere????


Ma vuoi il bollino blu?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E inoltre non hai tradito e dici che non lo farai mai, per cui parli di cose che non conosci


scusa ma  negli ultimi post leggo grandi influenze contesche


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma  negli ultimi post leggo grandi influenze contesche


Beh mia cara, nonostante le tue insinuazioni...se lei è la Contessa una buona ragione ci sarà...
Con me la Matraini ha sempre adoperato ottime argomentazioni...eheheheeheheh

Per il resto ne esce un ottimo quadro di famiglia...tra Stermì padre, Marì madre...e andy figlio...


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi definisci puttane vere????


Parlo di esperienze.

Sono sposato ed ho tradito, io so cosa vuole dire e tu stai zitto...

Tutto qui? E altro? Andato dalla neretta sotto il ponte con 100 euro in mano? (dai 50 in su, a seconda delle voci del menù).

Solo la brava amante fa esperienza? Il litigare e il "colloquiarsi a casa col marito"? Che esperienza è? Una delle tante, delle tantissime.

Se poi la vita va avanti per anni: io sposata con un uomo, lavoro e la sera scopo un altro, direi che è sempre la stessa esperienza ripetuta ad libitum... sempre la stessa cosa... non penso che sia davvero una vita vissuta, no?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mia cara, nonostante le tue insinuazioni...se lei è la Contessa una buona ragione ci sarà...
> Con me la Matraini ha sempre adoperato ottime argomentazioni...eheheheeheheh
> 
> Per il resto ne esce un ottimo quadro di famiglia...tra Stermì padre, Marì madre...e andy figlio...


Sì, ma figlio di chi sarò davvero?


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mia cara, nonostante le tue insinuazioni...se lei è la Contessa una buona ragione ci sarà...
> Con me la Matraini ha sempre adoperato ottime argomentazioni...eheheheeheheh
> 
> Per il resto ne esce un ottimo quadro di famiglia...tra Stermì padre, Marì madre...e andy figlio...


io non _insinuo _mai .dico le cose con chiarezza.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mia cara, nonostante le tue insinuazioni...se lei è la Contessa una buona ragione ci sarà...
> Con me la Matraini ha sempre adoperato ottime argomentazioni...eheheheeheheh
> 
> Per il resto ne esce un ottimo quadro di famiglia...tra Stermì padre, Marì madre...e andy figlio...



Ri-apro parentesi ( Potresti per favore evitare di quotarmi, riferirti a me nei tuoi post/commenti?

Te ne sarei veramente grata sai ... anzi potrei anche arrivare a regalarti dei rubini a caso, attualmente mi fa schifo perfino il pulsate per disapprovarti. Spero nel tuo buonsenso. Grazie.) Chiusa parentesi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non _insinuo _mai .dico le cose con chiarezza.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....Ma per piacere...dai su...AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma figlio di chi sarò davvero?


Certamente non mio :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....Ma per piacere...dai su...AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH


Quindi anche la contessa?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi anche la contessa?


Sii UOMO...
Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certamente non mio :mrgreen:


Oh, scusa avevo letto male: 

.tra Stermì padre, *Chiara *madre...e andy figlio...

poi mi sono accorto


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sii UOMO...
> Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna!


Ti assicuro che lei soffre più di me, ma non te lo dice...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....Ma per piacere...dai su...AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH


cioè.dimmi


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Oh, scusa avevo letto male:
> 
> .tra Stermì padre, *Chiara *madre...e andy figlio...
> 
> poi mi sono accorto



​


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che lei soffre più di me, ma non te lo dice...


Lei soffre con dignità!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sempre mejo del tuo quadretto de famija...
> 
> famija??? quella roba te hai il coraggio de chiamalla famija?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai è divertente pensare che dall'unione casta e virtuale tra Marì e Stermì...nacque...lui Andy!


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai è divertente pensare che dall'unione casta e virtuale tra Marì e Stermì...nacque...lui Andy!


Dai questa è bella però


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dai questa è bella però


Perche' di grazia?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei soffre con dignità!


Tradendo?


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai è divertente pensare che dall'unione casta e virtuale tra Marì e Stermì...nacque...lui Andy!


Di certo il mondo sarà migliore, no?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vuoi il bollino blu?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E un problema tuo cosa voglio io????


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E un problema tuo cosa voglio io????


Ehm... cosa?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E un problema tuo cosa voglio io????


???

i problemi tuoi sei usa appiopparli agli altri?

a me m'arimbarza...sappilo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mia cara, nonostante le tue insinuazioni...se lei è la Contessa una buona ragione ci sarà...
> Con me la Matraini ha sempre adoperato ottime argomentazioni...eheheheeheheh
> 
> Per il resto ne esce un ottimo quadro di famiglia...tra Stermì padre, Marì madre...e andy figlio...


ahahhahaha sei un mito amcico..oggi ti posso aiutare poco...ho da fare.
Non capisco perche'l'abbiamo tanto con Chiara,,


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahaha sei un mito amcico..oggi ti posso aiutare poco...ho da fare.
> Non capisco perche'l'abbiamo tanto con Chiara,,


a me chiara piace tantissimo e lei lo sa.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' di grazia?


Boh mi ha fatto ridere...

E' un male???


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso si intenda nei confronti della moglie, ma onesto nel dire che lo fa senza remore e senza troppe pippe mentali.
> Non va a raccontarla come morale.
> Riesce a fare ciò ed è contento. Senza motivo


Andy ti stai trasformando in un maestro ocio...io sbaglio e lo so'ma dico chiesse ne frega,perche'domattina poterei finire come Jobs.l'ho messo in conto.
per qui sai che faccio..per non sbagliarmi continuo cosi',mi tengo la mia adorata  moglie,la mia''amica''e se un'altra arriva .meglio...perche'se mi vanno mica ho gli scrupoli per moglie e amante sai..


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Boh mi ha fatto ridere...
> 
> E' un male???


NO, non e' carino ... io non riderei di te se qualcuno cercasse di metterti in ridicolo.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlo di esperienze.
> 
> Sono sposato ed ho tradito, io so cosa vuole dire e tu stai zitto...
> 
> ...


Infatti io penso che vivere la vita sia un'altra cosa 
il matrimonio o la convivenza è un percorso che due persone scelgono di fare insieme ma nn per questo si deve imporre all'altro il proprio pensiero come  giusto cio che puo fare male a me in molti casi nn corrisponde a cio che puo fare male a lui e viceversa ...
Ogni coppia si crea il proprio percorso  a seconda delle esigenze che si hanno da li poi  a seconda delle cose che chi trovi di fronte decidi cosa è importante o cosa  no.....

PS: Neretta nn si puo sentire....


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Andy ti stai trasformando in un maestro ocio...io sbaglio e lo so'ma dico chiesse ne frega,perche'domattina poterei finire come Jobs.l'ho messo in conto.
> per qui sai che faccio..per non sbagliarmi continuo cosi',mi tengo la mia adorata  moglie,la mia''amica''e se un'altra arriva .meglio...perche'se mi vanno mica ho gli scrupoli per moglie e amante sai..


Guardando dall'esterno, io apprezzo la tua sincerità nel pensare alla tua situazione. Nel senso che ne sei consapevole.
E posso capire anche quando potresti affermare: la vita è corta, divertitevi.


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Andy ti stai trasformando in un maestro ocio...io sbaglio e lo so'ma dico chiesse ne frega,perche'domattina poterei finire *come Jobs*.l'ho messo in conto.
> per qui sai che faccio..per non sbagliarmi continuo cosi',mi tengo la mia adorata  moglie,la mia''amica''e se un'altra arriva .meglio...perche'se mi vanno mica ho gli scrupoli per moglie e amante sai..


facciamo i dovuti scongiuri!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non e' carino ... io non riderei di te se qualcuno cercasse di metterti in ridicolo.


Non preoccuparti, la prendo come battuta. Vero Conte?


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non e' carino ... io non riderei di te se qualcuno cercasse di metterti in ridicolo.


Ok, scusa.
Ma non era personale, mi ha fatto ridere la battuta. Tutto lì.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti io penso che vivere la vita sia un'altra cosa
> il matrimonio o la convivenza è un percorso che due persone scelgono di fare insieme ma nn per questo si deve imporre all'altro il proprio pensiero come  giusto cio che puo fare male a me in molti casi nn corrisponde a cio che puo fare male a lui e viceversa ...
> Ogni coppia si crea il proprio percorso  a seconda delle esigenze che si hanno da li poi  a seconda delle cose che chi trovi di fronte decidi cosa è importante o cosa  no.....
> 
> PS: *Neretta nn si puo sentire....*


Lo so. Dalle mie parti c'è un posto dove bazzicano sempre. Un giorno al TG dicono che sono state rispedite a casa... il giorno dopo passi, e trovi i rimpiazzi... e mi chiedo: ma in questura che lavoro si fa?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, la prendo come battuta. Vero Conte?


Veramente io ho risposto a UltimoSangre, controlla.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

miiiiiii
lo credo che lothar dice sempre quello che pensa.
pensa due cose:io ho l'amante e forse me ne faccio anche un'altra e chissenefrega delle maestre.detto questo, detto tutto
che barba che noia


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok, scusa.
> Ma non era personale, mi ha fatto ridere la battuta. Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tradendo?


Ma no Andy...cosa dici su?
Lei ti parla da un altro pianeta.
Il pianeta di chi è incassato in una certa esistenza.
Poi scopre che forse il suo essere abbisogna di tutt'altro.
Intravede tutto questo tutt'altro, ma non si può certo avere tutto dalla vita.
Sceglie opportunamente le ragioni di stato.

In altre parole lei ti dice:
Andy, esci di casa, pagati un mutuo, metti su famiglia, fa un figlio, stacci dietro qui e là...

Poi parla...
Fai una montagna di casini per niente eh?

E' forse colpa nostra se ti sei accompagnato con delle sfigate?

Lei ti dice...Andy, prendi un treno, ed esci una sera con me...poi parliamo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Di certo il mondo sarà migliore, no?


SI...
Il deboscio contemporaneo finirebbe!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non e' carino ... io non riderei di te se qualcuno cercasse di metterti in ridicolo.


AHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH ciaooooooooooooooooooo...
Eccomi qua...EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti io penso che vivere la vita sia un'altra cosa
> il matrimonio o la convivenza è un percorso che due persone scelgono di fare insieme ma nn per questo si deve imporre all'altro il proprio pensiero come  giusto cio che puo fare male a me in molti casi nn corrisponde a cio che puo fare male a lui e viceversa ...
> Ogni coppia si crea il proprio percorso  a seconda delle esigenze che si hanno da li poi  a seconda delle cose che chi trovi di fronte decidi cosa è importante o cosa  no.....
> 
> PS: Neretta nn si puo sentire....


Ma infatti eh?
Quante persone si credono in diritto di chissacchè...una donna per essere mia moglie deve essere così o colà...
Non è meglio dire...io ad una ipotetica moglie posso garantire ( non promettere) questo...io da offrire ho questo...
Non ho mai pensato che mia moglie mi abbia sposato per qualità che non ho eh?
E non le ho riservato nessuna brutta sorpresa...lei neppure!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, la prendo come battuta. Vero Conte?


Ma si che era una battuta eh?
Calmati!
Sei sotto lo scudo spaziale di Lothar...nessuno ti farà del male...
Ma non sta tocarme la Matraini...
Sai è mia amica...e non mi piace che si tocchino le mie amiche!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiiiii
> lo credo che lothar dice sempre quello che pensa.
> pensa due cose:io ho l'amante e forse me ne faccio anche un'altra e chissenefrega delle maestre.detto questo, detto tutto
> che barba che noia


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lunga vita alle maestre di vita...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> PS: per Chiara.
> 
> Io mi ero iscritto a questo forum perchè, come tanti, volevo raccontare la* mia ultima storia*, e non la mia vita, da sfigato (come pensi tu).
> Volevo iscrivermi a un forum di questo tipo, per vedere se se ne parla serenamente, sentire pareri altri, giusti o sbagliati che siano e prenderew anche critiche, perchè il primo che si critica sono io.
> ...



Grazie del sermone, vedo che ti ha prosciugato la pausa pranzo.
Ma guarda che non ti devi giustificare con me, non lo chiedo neanche ai miei amichetti.....

A tua discrezione: puoi indicarmi dove ti avrei definito uno sfigato?

Infine: guarda che neanche Silvano ti ha mai chiesto nulla, ma tu sei andato avanti a sermonare una decina di pagine su quello che deve aver detto, fatto, pensato, su quanto è stronzo e via discorrendo.

Silvano lanciò una manciata di granturco e mille colombi si azzuffarono per contenderselo.....un effetto-branco allucinante!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma  negli ultimi post leggo grandi influenze contesche


mmm.....dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me chiara piace tantissimo e lei lo sa.


Io invece ti adoro e tu lo sai.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Ehhhhh*

Perchè silvano è in grado di lanciare un chicco in aria?nE HA COGNIZIONE?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Strano pero' :thinking: oggi Silvano non ha marcato visita nel forum :fischio: niente niente il marito dell'amante l'ha preso e gli ha fatto un paliatone?! :diffi:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Strano pero' :thinking: oggi Silvano non ha marcato visita nel forum :fischio: niente niente il marito dell'amante l'ha preso e gli ha fatto un paliatone?! :diffi:


o stavolta s'e' trovato a casa la seconda amante con il frutto del loro amore (o i frutti...)

minchia pensa ad una novella sciura Giannini...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> o stavolta s'e' trovato a casa la seconda amante con il frutto del loro amore (o i frutti...)
> 
> minchia pensa ad una novella *sciura Giannini*...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Che ha fatto?


Ma Giannini chi?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che ha fatto?


niente...solo 6 gemelli in un botto solo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (13 Ottobre 2011)

appello.... le posizioni di tutti, e sottolineo tutti, meritano rispetto. qui non ci sono condotte da codice  o dove si applica il principio di obbligatorietà dell'azione penale. io non riesco a capire perchè le opinioni, le condotte, il modo di agire degli altri possa recare, a qualcuno così fastidio. sono creasciuto nell'idea che il diverso (da me) fosse, a prescindere, un valore. E' diverso chi come oscuro aggredisce un certo tipo di condotta così come è diverso il conte che fa passare per normali talune situazioni. da entrambi traggo elementi che mi aiutano a pensare, a riflettere sul mio essere uomo e mi aiutano a mettermi in discussione. nessuno, qui ha il potere di ergersi a cerbero e giudicare nessun altro. nel bene e nel male ognuno di noi ha compiuto le proprie scelte, ha commesso i propri errori e fatto cose giuste. mi chiedo il gusto della provocazione, mi domando il gusto a che si prova a "ferire" persone già ferite. cerchiamo di essere più RISPETTOSI delle opinioni altrui, anche se non le condividiamo, anche se sono altro da noi. altrimenti finisce sempre, costantemente in rissa e insulti. e quel che è peggio virtuali.... ci si vedesse in faccia sarebbe differente, ma che senso ha? cerchiamo TUTTI di essere più rispettosi e questo luogo ne guardagnerebbe, molto.... meditate, gente....meditate

bastardo dentro


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> niente...solo 6 gemelli in un botto solo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poverina  ... ma cosa ci azzecca con Slvano  :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è da sfigati lamentarsi e pretendere che gli altri rispettino i tuoi diritti. Ci sono altri modi per cercare di farli valere


sfigati è una parola grossa e peraltro anche soggettiva. 
a me ad esempio sembrano sfigati, ma non solo, direi sfigatissimi, coloro che non sanno tener fede a una promessa fatta.
tra queste promesse includo quella esplicita o implicita che unisce una coppia.
e non riescono a mantenere questa promessa non perchè un'orda di lanzichenecchi ne ha travolto la pacifica esistenza, ma perchè c'erano un orifizio o un birillo disponibili ad essere utilizzati 

peraltro nessuno nega la possibilità di trastullarsi con entrambi fino a cadere svenuti sul pavimento, ma almeno che si faccia senza uccidere di dolore e umiliazione il proprio partner ufficiale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> sfigati è una parola grossa e peraltro anche soggettiva.
> a me ad esempio sembrano sfigati, ma non solo, direi sfigatissimi, coloro che non sanno tener fede a una promessa fatta.
> tra queste promesse includo quella esplicita o implicita che unisce una coppia.
> e non riescono a mantenere questa promessa non perchè un'orda di lanzichenecchi ne ha travolto la pacifica esistenza, ma perchè c'erano un orifizio o un birillo disponibili ad essere utilizzati
> ...


Ok dai ma non essere così estremista e drastica...
Uccidere di dolore dai...uffi...
Sai perchè capita?
Perchè investiamo troppo in una persona.
Se ci investiamo solo quello che una persona sembra gradire...
Non soffriamo e siamo felici.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Ma … che palle … perché investiamo troppo in una persona … 

Guarda Conte … se si è una coppia, s’investe ciò che le dinamiche, 
i discorsi, i desideri, i sogni ecc.ecc. che si fanno ASSIEME richiedono … 

Se mi fai credere una cosa e io m’impegno … poi cambi idea e ne fai un'altra senza dire niente … 
non è che casca il mondo perché ho investito troppo, ma perché l’altra parte ha giocato sporco … 

Io a certi valori nella mia vita non voglio rinunciare, solo perché ci sono delle persone senza palle in giro … 

sienne


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma … che palle … perché investiamo troppo in una persona …
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Spero*

Che tua moglie non ti riprenda piu' e che vada avanti da se con la sua piccola principessa.

Ti arrangi tie'!!!


E spero anche che la sua vita si evolva e che si trovi una persona molto piu' sinciera che le voglia bene per quello che.
E guarda da come parli se non torna non te la fa passare liscia questa donna,cazzi tuoi l'hai sposata tu non io!!!






ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che tua moglie non ti riprenda piu' e che vada avanti da se con la sua piccola principessa.
> 
> Ti arrangi tie'!!!
> 
> ...


Cos'hai blu?
Stasera mi sembri giallo di bile...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma … che palle … perché investiamo troppo in una persona …
> 
> ...


Che si fanno assieme...
Ma come appunto un tradimento...svela...che queste cose non erano affatto ASSIEME?
Ma uno che tira la carretta e l'altro che si adatta sboffando?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahahah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'hai blu?
> Stasera mi sembri giallo di bile...


Rosa pom pom

Datemi una V,datemi una I,datemi una V,datemi una A
Datemi unaL,datemi un ',datemi una A,datemi una M,datemi una O,datemi una R



VIVA L'AMOR


ciao blu


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che si fanno assieme...
> Ma come appunto un tradimento...svela...che queste cose non erano affatto ASSIEME?
> Ma uno che tira la carretta e l'altro che si adatta sboffando?



Ciao,

Non so in che mondo vivi … 

una coppia lavora assieme … quando si parla … è una ricerca continua … 

Lui parlava tanto … si esprimeva, dichiarava, sognava … altro che sbuffare … 

Ansi, mi ha fatto credere che lui ha tirato la carretta perché stavo male … 

e io non sapevo come aiutare … invece … altro che carretto … 


Il tradimento è l’inganno nella quotidianità … nelle piccole cose … nel guardarsi negli occhi e mentire … 

nel farti credere tante cose ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Bastarso dentro....*

Bastardo dentro..... ti ripeto:Anche per me la diversità è un valore.....io quì dentro ho posizioni diverse dalla maggioranza.....ma ho rispetto e stima per la diversità quando non lede il diritto altrui.....!!Se la diversità come viene intesa sia fuori o quì dentro è un escamotage per farsi i cazzi propri a scapito di altri....non mi stà più bene!!!!!Si hai detto bene non ho rispetto per queste persone e non ho interesse ad averne....perchè devono esser rispettate le posizioni di tutti?Ma dove sta scritto scusa?reispettiamo la diversità...fin quando non è fregare o ferire gli altri....sveglia amico mio.....!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quanto è vero Andy!
> Ma la cosa più avvilente è sapere che chi hai accanto, nelle cui mani hai messo il tuo cuore e la tua stessa vita si sia comportato anche lui da "furbo".
> Non l'ho mai pensato un uomo come altri uomini, lui era lui e basta.
> Ma forse è normale pensarla così, altrimenti si partirebbe tutti prevenuti e non ci sarebbe più incanto nell'amore.
> Ma a me manca tanto quell'incanto...accidenti!


Quasi tutti i traditi, dopo il tradimento pensano a quell'incanto di cui tu parli. Secondo te chi sceglie il partner lo sceglie pensando che gli altri sono migliori?
Forse è ora di svegliarsi? e non sto dicendo che quell'incanto a me non manca.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mi sono scocciato di leggere le pagine che non ho letto, ma una cosa la dico.
Ma mi spiegate perchè vi rodete tanto di lothar? lui se non sbaglio dice io tradisco tranquillamente, poi dice non voglio nemmeno pensare a mia moglie che mi tradisce perchè ci sto male solo al pensiero. Ma mi spiegate perchè vi fa tanto male la sincerità ? 
E comunque prima di essere attaccato, puntualizziamo che certo per me lothar non è un esempio da prendere, ma ciò non toglie che quella è la sua vita e perlomeno qua con noi a parere mio è sincero.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Claudio*

Ma io infatti non mi rifersco a lothar....trovo poco condivisibile la sua posizione...ma almeno ci mette la faccia!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i traditi, dopo il tradimento pensano a quell'incanto di cui tu parli. Secondo te chi sceglie il partner lo sceglie pensando che gli altri sono migliori?
> Forse è ora di svegliarsi? e non sto dicendo che quell'incanto a me non manca.


E' ovvio che non lo si scelga pensando al partner come peggiore degli altri, anzi spesso viene posto su quel piedistallo così scomodo anche per chi ci deve stare.
Una cosa è certa: se dovessi per ipotesi rifarmi una vita con un altro, terrei a mente questa certezza assoluta, che è l'unica ad essermi rimasta: lui uguale a tanti altri uomini, lui = imperfetto, sperando che le sue imperfezioni non prevalgano sui talenti.
...altro che incanto e idillio!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' ovvio che non lo si scelga pensando al partner come peggiore degli altri, anzi spesso viene posto su quel piedistallo così scomodo anche per chi ci deve stare.
> Una cosa è certa: se dovessi per ipotesi rifarmi una vita con un altro, terrei a mente questa certezza assoluta, che è l'unica ad essermi rimasta: lui uguale a tanti altri uomini, lui = imperfetto, sperando che le sue imperfezioni non prevalgano sui talenti.
> ...altro che incanto e idillio!


EH no daii!! dobbiamo stare accanto a chi veramente crediamo sia un passo avanti a molte altre persone, altrimenti che cavolo ci stiamo a fare perchè è carino ? 
All'incanto dobbiamo ancora crederci, e dobbiamo essere prima noi stessi a creare quell'incanto, certo è chiaro che staremo con gli occhi ben aperti ..... fammi passare la frase: cretini si ma scemi no!!


----------



## melania (14 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> appello.... le posizioni di tutti, e sottolineo tutti, meritano rispetto. qui non ci sono condotte da codice  o dove si applica il principio di obbligatorietà dell'azione penale. io non riesco a capire perchè le opinioni, le condotte, il modo di agire degli altri possa recare, a qualcuno così fastidio. sono creasciuto nell'idea che il diverso (da me) fosse, a prescindere, un valore. E' diverso chi come oscuro aggredisce un certo tipo di condotta così come è diverso il conte che fa passare per normali talune situazioni. da entrambi traggo elementi che mi aiutano a pensare, a riflettere sul mio essere uomo e mi aiutano a mettermi in discussione. nessuno, qui ha il potere di ergersi a cerbero e giudicare nessun altro. nel bene e nel male ognuno di noi ha compiuto le proprie scelte, ha commesso i propri errori e fatto cose giuste. mi chiedo il gusto della provocazione, mi domando il gusto a che si prova a "ferire" persone già ferite. cerchiamo di essere più RISPETTOSI delle opinioni altrui, anche se non le condividiamo, anche se sono altro da noi. altrimenti finisce sempre, costantemente in rissa e insulti. e quel che è peggio virtuali.... ci si vedesse in faccia sarebbe differente, ma che senso ha? cerchiamo TUTTI di essere più rispettosi e questo luogo ne guardagnerebbe, molto.... meditate, gente....meditate
> 
> bastardo dentro


:up:
Io questo post lo stampo e ci faccio una bella cornice.
Bastardo, come hai ragione e come mi piacerebbe che ciò che dici valesse qui dentro come pure in tutte le situazioni della vita.
Grazie


----------



## melania (14 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> :up:
> Io questo post lo stampo e ci faccio una bella cornice.
> Bastardo, come hai ragione e come mi piacerebbe che ciò che dici valesse qui dentro come pure in tutte le situazioni della vita.
> Grazie


Mi sono dimenticata una cosa ...perché un animo così nobile e così diciamo...incline alla libertà e al rispetto, si sceglie un nick così?
Io ti chiamo...bastardo...ma non mi piace affatto!


----------



## stellacadente (14 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> EH no daii!! dobbiamo stare accanto a chi veramente crediamo sia un passo avanti a molte altre persone, altrimenti che cavolo ci stiamo a fare perchè è carino ?
> All'incanto dobbiamo ancora crederci, e dobbiamo essere prima noi stessi a creare quell'incanto, certo è chiaro che staremo con gli occhi ben aperti ..... fammi passare la frase: cretini si ma scemi no!!


sì sceglie, secondo me, il partner "migliore degli altri" per noi....e "degli altri" che ci è capitato di incontrare, a NOI...non in assoluto...,l'altro viene idealizzato, come anche noi per chi ci sceglie...e spesso questo è un tranello...ci fa creare aspettative sull'altro/a che magari non corrispondono a ciò che l'altro/a realmente è....e allora quando l'idillio illusorio, o meglio, *la parte illusoria* dell'idillio, si scontra con la realtà dei fatti o sono dolori o è crescita per entrambi, dipende da come si affronta l'impatto....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rosa pom pom
> 
> Datemi una V,datemi una I,datemi una V,datemi una A
> Datemi unaL,datemi un ',datemi una A,datemi una M,datemi una O,datemi una R
> ...


L'amor?
Viva la mona!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non so in che mondo vivi …
> 
> ...


Mah io è vero vivo tutto in un mondo mio...lo ammetto...
Ma per fortuna non ho vissuto quello che hai vissuto tu...
Vedi...io vado sempre a verificare i fatti...se dietro le parole poi non ci sono i fatti...divento una belva!
Penso sia molto pericoloso promettermi qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> sì sceglie, secondo me, il partner "migliore degli altri" per noi....e "degli altri" che ci è capitato di incontrare, a NOI...non in assoluto...,l'altro viene idealizzato, come anche noi per chi ci sceglie...e spesso questo è un tranello...ci fa creare aspettative sull'altro/a che magari non corrispondono a ciò che l'altro/a realmente è....e allora quando l'idillio illusorio, o meglio, *la parte illusoria* dell'idillio, si scontra con la realtà dei fatti o sono dolori o è crescita per entrambi, dipende da come si affronta l'impatto....


 Secondo me può essere questo: mi aspetto dall'altro che si comporti come mi comporterei io(se non si è in malafede ovviamente). Faccio un esempio: a tutti noi è chiaro il concetto di sedia, ma se io entro con una sedia in un igloo, il padrone di casa non la userà probabilmente come sedia e io ne sarò sconcertata. Questo ha un rovescio della medaglia, perchè ne segue: se l'altro non si è comportato come avrei fatto io, allora anche io metto in discussione quello che ho dato fin'ora per scontato. La sedia nell'igloo perde il suo valore.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bastardo dentro..... ti ripeto:Anche per me la diversità è un valore.....io quì dentro ho posizioni diverse dalla maggioranza.....ma ho rispetto e stima per la diversità quando non lede il diritto altrui.....!!Se la diversità come viene intesa sia fuori o quì dentro è un escamotage per farsi i cazzi propri a scapito di altri....non mi stà più bene!!!!!Si hai detto bene non ho rispetto per queste persone e non ho interesse ad averne....perchè devono esser rispettate le posizioni di tutti?Ma dove sta scritto scusa?reispettiamo la diversità...fin quando non è fregare o ferire gli altri....sveglia amico mio.....!!!


VERO!Infatti allora giù botte contro Silvano no?
Ma che cosa servono tutti sti insulti contro Silvano mica cambiano la situazione che sta vivendo no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' ovvio che non lo si scelga pensando al partner come peggiore degli altri, anzi spesso viene posto su quel piedistallo così scomodo anche per chi ci deve stare.
> Una cosa è certa: se dovessi per ipotesi rifarmi una vita con un altro, terrei a mente questa certezza assoluta, che è l'unica ad essermi rimasta: lui uguale a tanti altri uomini, lui = imperfetto, sperando che le sue imperfezioni non prevalgano sui talenti.
> ...altro che incanto e idillio!


Brava...
Io prendo te con i tuoi pregi e i tuoi difetti...
Ma le hai lette le promesse nel mio blog?


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> EH no daii!! dobbiamo stare accanto a chi veramente crediamo sia un passo avanti a molte altre persone, altrimenti che cavolo ci stiamo a fare perchè è carino ?
> All'incanto dobbiamo ancora crederci, e dobbiamo essere prima noi stessi a creare quell'incanto, certo è chiaro che staremo con gli occhi ben aperti ..... fammi passare la frase: cretini si ma scemi no!!





stellacadente ha detto:


> sì sceglie, secondo me, il partner "migliore degli altri" per noi....e "degli altri" che ci è capitato di incontrare, a NOI...non in assoluto...,l'altro viene idealizzato, come anche noi per chi ci sceglie...e spesso questo è un tranello...ci fa creare aspettative sull'altro/a che magari non corrispondono a ciò che l'altro/a realmente è....e allora quando l'idillio illusorio, o meglio, *la parte illusoria* dell'idillio, si scontra con la realtà dei fatti o sono dolori o è crescita per entrambi, dipende da come si affronta l'impatto....


Sono contenta di sentire che tu, Claudio, sia già avanti nel tuo cammino se vuoi ancora credere all'incanto.
Io non sono ancora a questo punto.

Ho imparato che non si deve mai idealizzare nessuno: né marito, né figli...insomma nessuno.
Invece, l'ho fatto per tanti lunghi anni: lui era al di sopra di tutto, le aspettative erano troppo alte.
...e ho imparato la lezione!
Hai ragione Stellacadente: lo scontro con la realtà può essere un'opportunità di crescita ENORME, bisogna saperla cogliere.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi sono scocciato di leggere le pagine che non ho letto, ma una cosa la dico.
> Ma mi spiegate perchè vi rodete tanto di lothar? lui se non sbaglio dice io tradisco tranquillamente, poi dice non voglio nemmeno pensare a mia moglie che mi tradisce perchè ci sto male solo al pensiero. Ma mi spiegate perchè vi fa tanto male la sincerità ?
> E comunque prima di essere attaccato, puntualizziamo che certo per me lothar non è un esempio da prendere, ma ciò non toglie che quella è la sua vita e perlomeno qua con noi a parere mio è sincero.


caro Claudio questo posto e'l'unico in qui posso dire la verita'perche'di queste cose non dico niente neanche con amici che ho da 35 anni,e non bello tenersi tutto dentro senza potersi non dico vantarsi,cosa che non ho mai fatto.ma confrontarsi.Quello che ho scritto e'pura verita'ho una relazione da tre mesi e mezzo,e intanto da una settimana giro attorno ad un'altra.
Non vi bene?sparatemi..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> EH no daii!! dobbiamo stare accanto a chi veramente crediamo sia un passo avanti a molte altre persone, altrimenti che cavolo ci stiamo a fare perchè è carino ?
> All'incanto dobbiamo ancora crederci, e dobbiamo essere prima noi stessi a creare quell'incanto, certo è chiaro che staremo con gli occhi ben aperti ..... fammi passare la frase: cretini si ma scemi no!!


Ma questo è l'arcano e il mistero eh?
Ti narro una situazione imbarazzante...
Io e mia moglie abbiamo una coppia di "amici"...
Così è capitato che io mi trovi con lui, e lei con lei.
Cosa ne è emerso?
Lei passa a frignare con mia moglie su quanto è difettoso il suo marito.
Io lei proprio non la sopporto...la schiaccerei come un insetto...non la posso vedere eh?
Suo marito invece con me...si spertica in lodi di sua moglie...robe da non credere...lui è convinto di avere al suo fianco la migliore donna del mondo...

Pover uomo, se solo lui sapesso come sua moglie lo sputtana con le amiche...da non credere...
Lui vede una santa...in una donna che ai miei occhi è l'incarnazione della perfidia...

Da non credere...è andata perfino a piangere da mia moglie, perchè io sono sgarbato con lei...
E mia moglie ha sentenziato..."Cosa vuoi farci, stagli distante, non gli piaci per niente!"....
E sta qua si è incazzata ancor di più...

Casso le portatrici di sacramona...ciò...la sua è meglio è di quella delle altre eh? Bella come la sua non c'è n'è nessuna eh?


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...
> Io prendo te con i tuoi pregi e i tuoi difetti...
> Ma le hai lette le promesse nel mio blog?



Sì, caro Conte, è proprio così: pregi e difetti VERIFICANDO però che i pregi siano superiori ai difetti.
Se così è...siamo in una botte di ferro!
Le tue promesse me le vado a leggere poi ti dico


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> sì sceglie, secondo me, il partner "migliore degli altri" per noi....e "degli altri" che ci è capitato di incontrare, a NOI...non in assoluto...,l'altro viene idealizzato, come anche noi per chi ci sceglie...e spesso questo è un tranello...ci fa creare aspettative sull'altro/a che magari non corrispondono a ciò che l'altro/a realmente è....e allora quando l'idillio illusorio, o meglio, *la parte illusoria* dell'idillio, si scontra con la realtà dei fatti o sono dolori o è crescita per entrambi, dipende da come si affronta l'impatto....


Oh là grandioso...
Noi scegliamo quella persona che abbiamo incontrato...e che ci sembra la migliore per noi...
Come mai quelle che se la tiravano da morire e pretendevano un uomo così e colà...si ritrovarono tutte sui 40 zitelle inacidite...? Eh?
COme andò finire...? Se volevano maritarsi dovettero...racattare quelli a suo tempo scartati dalle altre...per poi lamentarsi di aver tirato su degli invorniti!
Ovvio che c'è una parte illusoria nell'idillio...
L'amore è pazzo, ma mai stupido no?

Poi una volta eravamo giovani e il prete tuonava...pensate al giovane virtuoso...che sceglie una donna tra milioni...
Io dall'organo iniziai a dire al mio amico woody...ahahahahahaah...ma quali milioni, togliamo tutte le arpie, le malvagie, le ciompe, le rachitiche...quelle impegnate...ecc..ecc..ecc...togliamo tutte quelle che non ce la danno...che cosa ci rimane?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Claudio questo posto e'l'unico in qui posso dire la verita'perche'di queste cose non dico niente neanche con amici che ho da 35 anni,e non bello tenersi tutto dentro senza potersi non dico vantarsi,cosa che non ho mai fatto.ma confrontarsi.Quello che ho scritto e'pura verita'ho una relazione da tre mesi e mezzo,e intanto da una settimana giro attorno ad un'altra.
> Non vi bene?sparatemi..


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...amico mio...dici sparatemi...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma quanto ti diverti quando sparano eh?
Poi mi chiami e dici...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...conte...senti come friggono...AHAHAHAHA...come sparano...ma io intanto sono in salvo e diavoleggio!"


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me può essere questo: mi aspetto dall'altro che si comporti come mi comporterei io(se non si è in malafede ovviamente). Faccio un esempio: a tutti noi è chiaro il concetto di sedia, ma se io entro con una sedia in un igloo, il padrone di casa non la userà probabilmente come sedia e io ne sarò sconcertata. Questo ha un rovescio della medaglia, perchè ne segue: se l'altro non si è comportato come avrei fatto io, allora anche io metto in discussione quello che ho dato fin'ora per scontato. La sedia nell'igloo perde il suo valore.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma sai quante volte...per noi uomini...insomma digiamocelo...la donna ha reazioni diametralmente opposte a quelle che ci aspetteremmo?

" Vero che hai voglia di andare a farmi la spesa?".
" No cara...non ne ho nessuna voglia! Ma se proprio insisti...piuttosto che rogni ci vado!"...

" Ecco visto non mi ami più...se mi amassi veramente...diresti...ehi cara posso andare a farti la spesa?"...

Poi torni...e fatalità tutte le cose che hai comperato sono sbagliate.

Allora ti fai cauto e le dici...pupa preparami la lista...

Vai fiero con la lista....ma porc...porc...porcc...
Non trovi niente di quello che lei ha scritto...

Allora disperato ti fai aiutare dalle inservienti...
Poi finisce con...ehi Pincy...quando hai bisogno vieni qua che ti aiuto...sai?

Ecco come si finisce ad uscire a cena con l'inserviente del supermercato...
Ecco come sono le mogli...a mettere nei guai i mariti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma sai quante volte...per noi uomini...insomma digiamocelo...la donna ha reazioni diametralmente opposte a quelle che ci aspetteremmo?
> 
> " Vero che hai voglia di andare a farmi la spesa?".
> " No cara...non ne ho nessuna voglia! Ma se proprio insisti...piuttosto che rogni ci vado!"...
> ...


 Qualche giorno fa al supermercato mi è capitato che un tipo con figlioletta di 3 anni al seguito mi chiedesse cos'era un portalistino, trovato il portalistino mi ha chiesto che carne doveva comprare per lo spezzatino... lo incrocio ancora 2-3 volte poi me lo ritrovo dietro in fila alla cassa e mi invita a prendere un caffè... sua moglie deve essere un cerbero, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa al supermercato mi è capitato che un tipo con figlioletta di 3 anni al seguito mi chiedesse cos'era un portalistino, trovato il portalistino mi ha chiesto che carne doveva comprare per lo spezzatino... lo incrocio ancora 2-3 volte poi me lo ritrovo dietro in fila alla cassa e mi invita a prendere un caffè... sua moglie deve essere un cerbero, eh?


Oppure semplicissimamente tu sei una donna affascinante...
Mo adesso mi segno la mossa del portalistino
Lothar non oso pensare a che mosconi quando tua moglie è al supermercato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> sfigati è una parola grossa e peraltro anche *soggettiva*.
> a me ad esempio sembrano sfigati, ma non solo, direi sfigatissimi, coloro che non sanno tener fede a una promessa fatta.
> tra queste promesse includo quella esplicita o implicita che unisce una coppia.
> e non riescono a mantenere questa promessa non perchè un'orda di lanzichenecchi ne ha travolto la pacifica esistenza, ma perchè c'erano un orifizio o un birillo disponibili ad essere utilizzati
> ...


Capisco.
Definisci soggettivo e opinabile ciò che ti aggrada, mentre esistono altri concetti su cui non si può discutere.
Prendo atto.

Prendo atto anche del fatto che il mio modo telegrafico di esprimere i concetti risulta a molti offensivo.
Purtroppo non amo gli orpelli, neanche nella vita reale.
E, senza offendere nessuno, molti post in questo forum (e in questo 3d particolarmente) risultano inutilmente lunghi e ridondanti di concetti che nella vita reale risultano perfettamente inutili. Concetti bellissimi solo perchè abilmente espressi sulla pagina virtuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bastardo dentro..... ti ripeto:Anche per me la diversità è un valore.....io quì dentro ho posizioni diverse dalla maggioranza.....ma ho rispetto e stima per la diversità quando non lede il diritto altrui.....!!Se la diversità come viene intesa sia fuori o quì dentro è un escamotage per farsi i cazzi propri a scapito di altri....non mi stà più bene!!!!!Si hai detto bene non ho rispetto per queste persone e non ho interesse ad averne....perchè devono esser rispettate le posizioni di tutti?Ma dove sta scritto scusa?reispettiamo la diversità...fin quando non è fregare o ferire gli altri....sveglia amico mio.....!!!


Oscuro, che ti devo dire?
Non hai torto. Ma se te lo dico entro a far parte di quella schiera di persone che trovano tutto fantastico?
Rispettare le opinioni non significa condividerle.

Io faccio parte di coloro che tu reputi delle merde infami.
Bene, prendo atto. Che tu cerchi di capire posizioni come la mia non è necessario, infatti.

Io dico di te: mi sembra facile decidere di non comportarsi più in un certo modo dopo averlo sperimentato.
Fuor di metafora: anche Sant'Agostino è diventato santo, dopo averne fatte di cotte e di crude.
E vogliamo parlare di San Francesco?


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

uffa quanto avete scritto non si può mancare un attimo qui che ti ritrovi da leggere  pagine di commenti.....
chi mi fa il riassunto


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me può essere questo: mi aspetto dall'altro che si comporti come mi comporterei io(se non si è in malafede ovviamente). Faccio un esempio: a tutti noi è chiaro il concetto di sedia, ma se io entro con una sedia in un igloo, il padrone di casa non la userà probabilmente come sedia e io ne sarò sconcertata. Questo ha un rovescio della medaglia, perchè ne segue: se l'altro non si è comportato come avrei fatto io, allora anche io metto in discussione quello che ho dato fin'ora per scontato. La sedia nell'igloo perde il suo valore.



mi puoi spiegare meglio questo concetto per favor?)


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure semplicissimamente tu sei una donna affascinante...
> Mo adesso mi segno la mossa del portalistino
> Lothar non oso pensare a che mosconi quando tua moglie è al supermercato


tanti amico anche per io in 25 anni di matrimonio il rito della spesa marito e moglie l'avro'fatto 5 volte,e solo perche'obbligato dalle circostanze.
Una mia amica sposata mi racconto'di avere trovato l'amante al bar dell'ipercoop...
Mia moglie mi dice che non solo uomini la fissano,ma a volte donne.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Definisci soggettivo e opinabile ciò che ti aggrada, mentre esistono altri concetti su cui non si può discutere.
> Prendo atto.
> 
> ...


Chiara finalmente..hai avuto il coraggio di scriverlo,io l'ho sempre pensato.
Qui'scrivono fiumi di parole per descrivere situazioni che non conoscono,e da quello che leggo sono sempre poi cose totalmente diverse da quelle che succedono nella realta'.
Vogliono giudicarci senza avere mai tradito....e come se io dovessi dare un giudizio su un rapporto gay..che cavolo ne so???Scriverei baggianate,perche'e'un pianeta sconosciuto.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

La mia ex è una traditrice ed è una sfigata! Ma pensate bene come vengono descritti i traditori nella letteratura e nei film, solitamente sono sudice persone che agiscono alle spalle degli altri e che alla fine lo pigliano pur sempre in quel posto, quindi c'è chi è traditore e chi è coprofago, nessun problema che ci siano queste tipologie, ma decisamente tranne che per l'alito mefitico, preferisco il coprofago.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Per esprimere cosa è un tradimento, non devo tradire … 
L’esperienza di averlo subito, mi da un quadro di cosa è … 

Ed è un comportamento meschino, da egoisti e persone senza palle … 

Perché se così non fosse, lo si farebbe alla luce del sole … 
senza secondo telefonino, menzogne, inganni, segreti ecc. 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia ex è una traditrice ed è una sfigata! Ma pensate bene come vengono descritti i traditori nella letteratura e nei film, solitamente sono sudice persone che agiscono alle spalle degli altri e che alla fine lo pigliano pur sempre in quel posto, quindi c'è chi è traditore e chi è coprofago, nessun problema che ci siano queste tipologie, ma decisamente tranne che per l'alito mefitico, preferisco il coprofago.


Danieleeeeeei il fatto che tu abbia incontrato una stronza che ti ha fatto becco,non vuole dire che automaticamente siano tutti/e cosi'.
Devi fare distinzione fra chi come me cerca scappatelle,e chi si innamora della'amante.Si evince che io e miei omologhi non siamo traditori,al massimo come dice un'altra mia amica..goderecci...
Gli innamorati si che sono traditori.....sei d'accordo signor invornito?


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Lothar,

si, bisogna differenziare ... 
questo è vero ... non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali.

ma certe cose mi danno noia ... 
non si tratta di giudicare ... ma di ordinare, di capire
e ognuno lo fa, secondo al tradimento che ha subito. 

cercate anche voi di capire, che c'è questa necessità ... 

il mio unico sfogo è il forum ... non ne parlo con nessuno ...
e perciò avvolte il dolore è più forte della ragione ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> 
> si, bisogna differenziare ...
> questo è vero ... non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali.
> ...


Sienne cara...
Il nostro Lothar...parla di come avviene il tradimento...lui è traditore...
Tu sei una tradita.
Il succo del discorso è: tu puoi parlare di cosa si prova ad essere traditi, ma non puoi parlare di che cosa si prova a tradire...
Lothar, non sa che cosa si prova ad essere traditi...
Ma vedremo se capiterà...come ce ne parlerà...


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sienne cara...
> Il nostro Lothar...parla di come avviene il tradimento...lui è traditore...
> Tu sei una tradita.
> Il succo del discorso è: tu puoi parlare di cosa si prova ad essere traditi, ma non puoi parlare di che cosa si prova a tradire...
> ...


Ciao,

il fatto è, che lui è traditore senza sentimento ... 

io sono stata tradita con sentimento, abbandonata e tratta male durante quel periodo ... 

sto prendendo in considerazione di lasciarlo ... non ce la faccio proprio a capire ...

anche se mi fa regalini - l'ultima cosa che mi ha portato a casa è stato un MacBook Pro - messaggini ecc.

cioè mi fa tutto ... ma non vuole affrontare ... perciò ... che dovrei fare?

Qui un tale traditore non si trova ... nessuno mi spiega ... 

il mio cervello cerca un ordine ... e così arrivo a darmi delle spiegazioni da sola ... 


sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Sienne, poni tuo marito davanti al problema con un aut aut.
"Carissimo maritino, tu svicoli sempre dall'affrontare quello che hai fatto e che mi hai fatto, sperando di risistemare tutto con regalini e parole affettuose, ma come un vaso di coccio, non puoi cercare di rimettere apposto i cocci e sperare che stiano su per pura fortuna, ci vuole della maledetta colla! Adesso ti pongo il problema in maniera semplice e lineare per la tua testa, o adesso affronti questa cosa come un uomo, o da domani puoi andartene via da casa e non saremo più una coppia. Come ben vedi è nei tuoi interessi affrontare la cosa adesso!"
Sienne, fallo e vedrai, se non affronta preparali le valige.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danieleeeeeei il fatto che tu abbia incontrato una stronza che ti ha fatto becco,non vuole dire che automaticamente siano tutti/e cosi'.
> Devi fare distinzione fra chi come me cerca scappatelle,e chi si innamora della'amante.*Si evince che io e miei omologhi non siamo traditori,al massimo come dice un'altra mia amica..goderecci...*Gli innamorati si che sono traditori.....sei d'accordo signor invornito?


Mah...questo lo evinci tu ovviamente....magari è diverso il tipo di tradimento ma comunque tu tradisci tua moglie...perché non dovresti essere considerato traditore?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sienne cara...
> Il nostro Lothar...parla di come avviene il tradimento...lui è traditore...
> Tu sei una tradita.
> Il succo del discorso è: tu puoi parlare di cosa si prova ad essere traditi, ma non puoi parlare di che cosa si prova a tradire...
> ...


per il Santo Mona da Asiago che razza di gufastro nero.....speri eh.....hahahahhhha.non succedera'mai,o meno,finche'vado a mille come stanotte no...sai che il 95% dei tradimento avviene perche'il sesso non si fa'piu'???


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sienne cara...
> Il nostro Lothar...parla di come avviene il tradimento...lui è traditore...
> Tu sei una tradita.
> Il succo del discorso è: tu puoi parlare di cosa si prova ad essere traditi, *ma non puoi parlare di che cosa si prova a tradire..*.
> ...


Forse perchè non sono in molti a voler provare cosa si prova a truffare, no?
Ma sanno benissimo come ci si sente ad essere stati truffati...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...questo lo evinci tu ovviamente....magari è diverso il tipo di tradimento ma comunque tu tradisci tua moglie...perché non dovresti essere considerato traditore?


perche'e solo sesso,non amore...tra poche ore saro'a masi Torello...se potessi mi fermerei a FE.....la cura di g.a.s.,come dice il vecchio Mona da Asiago farebbe un'ottimo effetto..poi tu sei giovane Daniele.ciaooooooo


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...questo lo evinci tu ovviamente....magari è diverso il tipo di tradimento ma comunque tu tradisci tua moglie...perché non dovresti essere considerato traditore?


In effetti se non è traditore, perchè non mette al corrente la moglie?

Definizione di traditore, please...

Quando andavo alle superiori ogni tanto facevo filone.
A volte capitava che tornavo a casa e lo dicevo a mia madre (trovando una scusa) per farmi mettere la firma sulla giustificazione: era un vero filone quello? Sapendo che i genitori erano al corrente che a scuola non ci ero andato? Non penso...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per il Santo Mona da Asiago che razza di gufastro nero.....speri eh.....hahahahhhha.non succedera'mai,o meno,finche'vado a mille come stanotte no...sai che il 95% dei tradimento avviene perche'il sesso non si fa'piu'???


Beh vero eh?
Tu non ci dai dentro con la moglie...
Questa inizia a pensare...Ha un'altra...e va a vedere...
Embè certo che il tradimento avviene per quello eh?
Can che non magna in casa...magna fora!


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, poni tuo marito davanti al problema con un aut aut.
> "Carissimo maritino, tu svicoli sempre dall'affrontare quello che hai fatto e che mi hai fatto, sperando di risistemare tutto con regalini e parole affettuose, ma come un vaso di coccio, non puoi cercare di rimettere apposto i cocci e sperare che stiano su per pura fortuna, ci vuole della maledetta colla! Adesso ti pongo il problema in maniera semplice e lineare per la tua testa, o adesso affronti questa cosa come un uomo, o da domani puoi andartene via da casa e non saremo più una coppia. Come ben vedi è nei tuoi interessi affrontare la cosa adesso!"
> Sienne, fallo e vedrai, se non affronta preparali le valige.


Ciao Daniele,

infatti, mi sto preparando a questo passo ... 

lui mi ha messo anche l'angoscia e la responsabilità a dosso, che se lo dovessi lasciare lui crolla definitivamente. 

mi sto preparando nel senso ... che io possa affrontare tutta la realtà pratica che dovrò affrontare da sola ...

se necessario anche lui ... ma senza più stare assieme ... 

non lo abbandono completamente ... è il padre di mia figlia ... 

ma per fare una cosa del genere, devo essere in grado di pagare da sola tutte le bollette ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Sienne, devi anche responsabilizzarlo un poco, dicendo che non sta a te la scelta di quello che avverrà, ma che tu hai dato a lui la possibilità immensa di non crollare affrontando la cosa, quindi dando a lui una opportunità sei anche andata oltre al tuo dovere di persona e ti sei mostrata per l'ennesima volta una buona moglie.
Fagli pesare questa cosa, per me lui non affronta la cosa perchè non obbligato a farlo. Il percorso di ricostruzione passa da lunghe parole per saggiare le fondamenta e dopo nella reale ricostruzione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> infatti, mi sto preparando a questo passo ...
> 
> ...


SIenne non dimenticare MAI una cosa di Daniele:
1) NOn è sposato
2) NOn convive
3) NOn ha figli.

Ma finalmente una che dice...se lo lascio...poi devo stare da sola!


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiara finalmente..hai avuto il coraggio di scriverlo,io l'ho sempre pensato.
> Qui'scrivono fiumi di parole per descrivere situazioni che non conoscono,e da quello che leggo sono sempre poi cose totalmente diverse da quelle che succedono nella realta'.
> *Vogliono giudicarci senza avere mai tradito*....e come se io dovessi dare un giudizio su un rapporto gay..che cavolo ne so???Scriverei baggianate,perche'e'un pianeta sconosciuto.


Il punto è che, per lo meno io, non è che ti giudico...ho solo un'idea che mi sono fatto di te (come tu l'avrai di me)...si potrà pur avere un'opinione? Tu ad esempio dai degli invorniti a molti traditori pur credendo di non essendo mai stato tradito...ma scommetto che il tuo non è un giudizio ma solo il tuo pensiero... mentre ciò non vale quando ci si riferisce a te.

Comunque l'esempio del rapporto gay non è che c'entri molto perché comunque tu in una cosa del genere non sei mai stato coinvolto iln nessuna maniera. Invece per quanto riguarda il tradimento io non ho mai tradito ma comunque ci sono finito in mezzo e, pur essendo dall'altra parte, ne sono stato coinvolto e quindi ne ho una mia opinione.  
Dico male?


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che, per lo meno io, non è che ti giudico...ho solo un'idea che mi sono fatto di te (come tu l'avrai di me)...si potrà avere un'opinione. Tu ad esempio dai degli invorniti a molti traditori pur credendo di non essendo mai stato tradito...ma scommetto che il tuo non è un giudizio ma solo il tuo pensiero... mentre ciò non vale quando ci si riferisce a te.
> 
> Comunque l'esempio del rapporto gay non è che c'entri molto perché comunque tu in una cosa del genere non sei mai stato coinvolto iln nessuna maniera. Invece per quanto riguarda il tradimento io non ho mai tradito ma comunque ci sono finito in mezzo e, pur essendo dall'altra parte, ne sono stato coinvolto e quindi ne ho una mia opinione.
> Dico male?


Giusto, non penso che uno di loro due (lui o la moglie) sia gay. Però c'è il tradito e c'è il traditore, lo ying e lo yang...


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Però ancora una volta è stato tirato fuori il gay con Lothar...dubbietto, che sia come Marrazzo???


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'e solo sesso,non amore...tra poche ore saro'a masi Torello...se potessi mi fermerei a FE.....la cura di g.a.s.,come dice il vecchio Mona da Asiago farebbe un'ottimo effetto..poi tu sei giovane Daniele.ciaooooooo


Capito, allora tu tradisci tua moglie ma non sei un traditore. Interessante teoria


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però ancora una volta è stato tirato fuori il gay con Lothar...dubbietto, che sia come Marrazzo???


Beh...ha talmente tante energie che se magari gliene avanzano un pochine.....


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SIenne non dimenticare MAI una cosa di Daniele:
> 1) NOn è sposato
> 2) NOn convive
> 3) NOn ha figli.
> ...


Ciao,

è vero Conte ... Daniele non avrà l'esperienza di cosa significa oramai 20 anni di convivenza ... 

ma mi ha fatto piangere ... mi hanno toccato le parole "brava moglie" ... per un momento non mi sono sentita sola ... 

perché ho quella sensazione a dosso che stia in torto ... per una mia mancanza, sfascio una famiglia ... 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è vero Conte ... Daniele non avrà l'esperienza di cosa significa oramai 20 anni di convivenza ...
> 
> ...


Maddai Sienne...
Tu ti vedi troppo male...ripigliati...


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Ma di che dovrei riprendermi? 

Guarda che ogni tanto una carezza, una parola al posto giusto fa bene … 

Perché sfasciare una famiglia, non è facile … 

E leggere, che si è fatto il possibile e ora basta, fa bene … da coraggio a continuare … 

Ne sono consapevole che il guaio l’ha fatto lui … 

Ma io non sono in grado, di fregarmene abbastanza … 

Non sono in grado di dire, è andata così, pazienza …

La mia natura è, di affrontare e non passarci sopra … 

E forse nella vita, bisogna pur saper passarci sopra e fregarsene …

visto che il compagno ci tiene a questa famiglia ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Sienne, scommetti che tuo marito capitolerà al tuo aut aut se ci tiene davvero alla famiglia. 
Ti dico una cosa da uomo e considerala, non fare il gioco del tuo uomo, che ti butta tutta la responsabilità adesso per il prosequio della vostra famiglia, tu hai il diritto di ricostruire "come tu vuoi" e come tu "te la senti", non come lui pensa, perchè con il suo pensiero siete finiti nella melma fino alla gola.
Lui sta facendo ancora il bambino, bei pensierini, bei regalini, sperando che una ferita così sia di poco conto e che si lavi con queste piccole cose, ma questo doveva farlo prima di tradirti, per apprezzare quello che tu eri e quello che facevi.
Adesso Sienne, tu gli dai l'opportunità di salvare la vostra famiglia, non è cosa da poco, è forse anche un peso, ma è lui che deve sostenerlo per un poco, tu sei anche troppo brava.
Ah, una cosa, nulla è per sempre, anche se te ne andassi o lui se ne andasse, nulla vieterebbe una riconcigliazione dopo, solo per il fatto che a bocce ferme e lontani, magari si capirebbero molte cose.
Con affettto, quelle poche volte che ne ho.
Daniele


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma di che dovrei riprendermi?
> 
> ...


il tradimento ti ha indebolita psicologicamente ed ora vedi tutto un po' velato . ma a me sembra, da quello che dici,  che lui ci tenga  a ricostruire con te.forse dribbla un po' l'argomento per i sensi di colpa che ha e per paura di darti maggiore sofferenza.
diglielo chiaro e tondo che così ti sta allontanando pericolosamente e c'è bisogno di affrontarsi a cuore aperto , senza tralasciare nulla sui perché è potuto succedere.
però cerca di evitare di cadere nel tranello psicologico di affondare il coltello nella piaga con particolari inutili ai fini della vostra rinascita.
credo che ne valga le pena, rasserenati che si può fare


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva a pienamente ragione, Sienne, devi essere chiara con tuo marito e avere una continua comunicazione...mai pensare a quello che pensa l'altro, parlatene, sempre!


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il fatto è, che lui è traditore senza sentimento ...
> 
> ...


mah , sai.
in teoria preferiamo forse tutti la scappatella ad esclusiva motivazione sessuale, ok.
però c'è anche da dire se se una persona mette a rischio una famiglia per il solo prurito da libido e lo fa a livello seriale...forse non ama nemmeno la moglie.
è arido sentimentalmente...mentre per alcuni , l'illusione di un sentimento può capita in un momento di disorientamento nel quale l'altro si sente lontano...etc.
ergo non sarei più così sicura che la distinzione sia sempre a favore del fastsesso mordi e fuggi


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Capito, allora tu tradisci tua moglie ma non sei un traditore. Interessante teoria


non è traditore perchè è figohhhhh ed è solo sesso, mentre noi che facciamo l'amore con amore siamo solo degli sfigati 
c'è un sacco da scoprire


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah , sai.
> in teoria preferiamo forse tutti la scappatella ad esclusiva motivazione sessuale, ok.
> però c'è anche da dire se se una persona mette a rischio una famiglia per il solo prurito da libido e lo fa a livello seriale...forse non ama nemmeno la moglie.
> è arido sentimentalmente...mentre per alcuni , l'illusione di un sentimento può capita in un momento di disorientamento nel quale l'altro si sente lontano...etc.
> ergo non sarei più così sicura che la distinzione sia sempre a favore del fastsesso mordi e fuggi


Ciao,

infatti, io non ho mai espresso, quale tipo di tradimento è meno brutto ... 

sinceramente, al solo pensiero che fosse solo "per prurito" ... lo avrei mandato a quel paese ... 

è di una superficialità allucinante ... è un gioco veramente sporco ... fare del male per così poco ... 

perché quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo ... è un altra cosa ... lo si vive con tutto il proprio essere ... 

non so spiegarmi ... vedo in tutto lo sporco ugualmente del pulito, del non sapere come affrontare, del essersi perso ... 

come mi disse una volta il mio compagno ... sono caduto in un vortice, e non capivo più nulla ... 

forse questa frase dovrebbe bastarmi ... 

sienne


----------



## kay76 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah , sai.
> in teoria preferiamo forse tutti la scappatella ad esclusiva motivazione sessuale, ok.
> però c'è anche da dire se se una persona mette a rischio una famiglia per il solo prurito da libido e lo fa a livello seriale...forse non ama nemmeno la moglie.
> è arido sentimentalmente...mentre per alcuni , l'illusione di un sentimento può capita in un momento di disorientamento nel quale l'altro si sente lontano...etc.
> ergo non sarei più così sicura che la distinzione sia sempre a favore del fastsesso mordi e fuggi


D'accordissimo.
Forse la scappatella senza sentimento ferisce meno.
Ma a mio parere, ti fa "scadere" molto di più la persona che hai a fianco. Per i motivi che hai detto.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Forse la scappatella senza sentimento ferisce meno.
> Ma a mio parere, ti fa "scadere" molto di più la persona che hai a fianco. Per i motivi che hai detto.


Non solo, se non vi è sentimento, vuol dire che è in grado di farlo con qualcun altro senza pensarci due volte...


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Forse la scappatella senza sentimento ferisce meno.
> Ma a mio parere, ti fa "scadere" molto di più la persona che hai a fianco. Per i motivi che hai detto.


Ciao kay ... 

hui ... in poche parole hai detto tutto!

anche se forse, potrebbe fare anche più male ...


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti se non è traditore, perchè non mette al corrente la moglie?
> 
> Definizione di traditore, please...
> 
> ...


Era un cumulo di menzogne moralmente riprovevoli, secondo la tua scala di valori odierna.
Bugia a scuola, bugia alla mamma e spreco della giornata senza compiere il tuo dovere.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Era un cumulo di menzogne moralmente riprovevoli, secondo la tua scala di valori odierna.
> Bugia a scuola, bugia alla mamma e spreco della giornata senza compiere il tuo dovere.


Senti, vai per la tua strada...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che, per lo meno io, non è che ti giudico...ho solo un'idea che mi sono fatto di te (come tu l'avrai di me)...si potrà pur avere un'opinione? Tu ad esempio dai degli invorniti a molti traditori pur credendo di non essendo mai stato tradito...ma scommetto che il tuo non è un giudizio ma solo il tuo pensiero... mentre ciò non vale quando ci si riferisce a te.
> 
> Comunque l'esempio del rapporto gay non è che c'entri molto perché comunque tu in una cosa del genere non sei mai stato coinvolto iln nessuna maniera. Invece per quanto riguarda il tradimento io non ho mai tradito ma comunque ci sono finito in mezzo e, pur essendo dall'altra parte, ne sono stato coinvolto e quindi ne ho una mia opinione.
> *Dico male*?


No, non dici male, ma la tua opinione è parziale, come lo è quella del traditore.
Si discuteva sul fatto che qualcuno si è arrogato il diritto di dire cosa dovrebbero fare nell'ordine la moglie del traditore, il marito della traditrice e la traditrice stessa, supponendo cosa provano, cosa pensano cosa dicono.
Insomma la regia di un film fatta e finita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Senti, vai per la tua strada...


Ci sono da sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> *Forse la scappatella senza sentimento ferisce meno.*
> Ma a mio parere, ti fa "scadere" molto di più la persona che hai a fianco. Per i motivi che hai detto.


Non è vero. leggi Diletta.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci sono da sempre.


non si era capito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

E comunque, voi lo sapete per certo se c'era sentimento o no, vero?

A beneficio di quelli che si offendono facilmente: sì, è un'affermazione provocatoria.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Chiara,

io mi baso su quello che ho letto e su quello che ha detto lui ... 

si, cera del sentimento ... 

cera la voglia di iniziare una vita con lei ... 

cera la voglia di cancellarmi ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> io mi baso su quello che ho letto e su quello che ha detto lui ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne.
E' devastante sentire che una persona non ti vuole/vorrebbe più nella sua vita.
Ma ora ha cambiato idea? Te lo chiedo perchè non riesco a capire il motivo dei regali.

Comunque ti posso dire questo: io mi sono chiesta a lungo se voglio ancora mio marito nella mia vita.
E' la prima cosa che mi sono chiesta tornando a casa dopo il primo tradimento.
Mi sono chiesta subito cosa non andava, cosa volevo, e se lui aveva qualche colpa nei miei confronti.

Per difendere lui, non per giustificare me.


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> io mi baso su quello che ho letto e su quello che ha detto lui ...
> 
> ...


mi spiace davvero.


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.
> E' devastante sentire che una persona non ti vuole/vorrebbe più nella sua vita.
> Ma ora ha cambiato idea? Te lo chiedo perchè non riesco a capire il motivo dei regali.
> 
> ...



e la risposta?


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.
> E' devastante sentire che una persona non ti vuole/vorrebbe più nella sua vita.
> Ma ora ha cambiato idea? Te lo chiedo perchè non riesco a capire il motivo dei regali.
> 
> ...


Ciao Chiara,

si, lui vuole questa famiglia … vuole un futuro con me … 

a modo suo, me lo fa capire … appunto, regalini, messaggini ecc. 

ma non vuole affrontare l’argomento del tradimento … svincola sempre … 

mille scuse … depressione, vergogna, non posso farli questo perché fa troppo male ecc. 

io non voglio rinfacciarli il fatto che per un periodo di tempo, non mi voleva più … anche se fa molto male. Ma certe cose possono accadere, soprattutto perché stavamo attraversando un periodo molto brutto e triste … e lui non ce l’ha fatta ad affrontare. 

Ma ho letto delle cose – anche se non partivano da lui, ma da lei – che veramente non stanno né in cielo né in terra …  quella ne sapeva una più del diavolo … sapeva come muoversi per togliermi tutto … perciò ho detto “cancellarmi”.  Io non so, dove starei adesso, se non avessi scoperto tutto … caspita, dobbiamo affrontare questi argomenti!!!!!!

Certo, lui a modo suo, cerca di riparare … mi ha sposato, per darmi dei diritti … 

Ma io ho bisogno, di mettere tutto in ordine … sia per quanto riguarda i beni … sia per quanto riguardano i pensieri che mi frullano in testa … 

Una cosa è certa … mai più in vita mia, darò tanta fiducia ad una persona … 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si, lui vuole questa famiglia … vuole un futuro con me …
> 
> ...


Ti capisco, perché pure mia moglie evita il parlarne.....dice che non riesce...
però io ora vedo in lei la voglia di ripartire e tutto sommato mi basta quello. Per mesi infatti non ne parlava ma in lei vedevo apatia e zero voglia di ricostruire....ora non se ne parla ugualmente ma stiamo molto meglio entrambi.
Me ne parlerà quando, e se, lo vorrà e si sentirà pronta.

Per la fiducia data ad una persona....concordo con te al 100%


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ti capisco, perché pure mia moglie evita il parlarne.....dice che non riesce...
> però io ora vedo in lei la voglia di ripartire e tutto sommato mi basta quello. Per mesi infatti non ne parlava ma in lei vedevo apatia e zero voglia di ricostruire....ora non se ne parla ugualmente ma stiamo molto meglio entrambi.
> Me ne parlerà quando, e se, lo vorrà e si sentirà pronta.
> 
> Per la fiducia data ad una persona....concordo con te al 100%


Ciao Niko,

la mia pazienza ha un limite ... 

sono due anni che rispetto i suoi tempi ...

che mi accontento delle briciole ... 

che cerco spiegazioni nelle piccole cose ... 

riconosco che lui vuole ... riconosco la sua buona volontà ... 

ma riconosco pure che è un fifone ... un egoista ... 

io ho bisogno di chiudere questa storia ... 

e l'avere troppa pazienza non sempre è un bene ... 

perché inizio a fregarmene per come finirà ... 

basta che finisca ... 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Niko,
> 
> la mia pazienza ha un limite ...
> 
> ...


Due anni sono tanti effettivamente.
Ma tu cosa vorresti di preciso da lui? Perché non ti basta come è ora? 
Parlandone comunque non è che si cancella quello che ha fatto.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Due anni sono tanti effettivamente.
> Ma tu cosa vorresti di preciso da lui? Perché non ti basta come è ora?
> Parlandone comunque non è che si cancella quello che ha fatto.


Ciao,

Guarda è molto semplice quello che voglio … 

Voglio che lui per un attimo abbandoni se stesso e si metta nei miei panni … 

Mi basta un abbraccio forte e un sincero mi dispiace tanto … 

Mi basta che lui riconoscesse per un attimo il male che mi ha fatto … 

Invece … lui fugge … dice che solo il pensiero lo spaventa ...

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Guarda è molto semplice quello che voglio …
> 
> ...


Se dopo 2 anni ancora deve esprimersi a riguardo a me non sembra una cosa normale.
Cioè, mi spiego: mia moglie non è che mi fa i regalini o è premurosa nei miei confronti e come detto prima non parla praticamente mai della vicenda però quello che tu vorresti da tuo marito lei lo ha fatto (seppur con pochissime parole come nel suo stile ).
E sono passati 7 mesi...non immagino come stai ad essere "in sospeso" da 2 anni....


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se dopo 2 anni ancora deve esprimersi a riguardo a me non sembra una cosa normale.
> Cioè, mi spiego: mia moglie non è che mi fa i regalini o è premurosa nei miei confronti e come detto prima non parla praticamente mai della vicenda però quello che tu vorresti da tuo marito lei lo ha fatto (seppur con pochissime parole come nel suo stile ).
> E sono passati 7 mesi...non immagino come stai ad essere "in sospeso" da 2 anni....


Ciao Niko,


lui ha cancellato radicalmente il periodo del tradimento dalla sua vita ... 

non esiste ... mai successo ... ha ripreso da dove ha lasciato lui ... 

sai, lo so che mi vuole un bene dell'anima ... perciò ho tanta pazienza ... 

ma deve crescere ... deve accettare quello che ha fatto ...

siamo proprio due incapaci ... che si vogliono però tanto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## elena_ (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Niko,
> 
> 
> lui ha cancellato radicalmente il periodo del tradimento dalla sua vita ...
> ...


Sienne,
leggendoti ho la netta impressione che tu sia molto intransigente con lui.
Eppure lui ha fatto cose concrete, tangibili, importanti per voi: cose che prima non erano nei vostri progetti, come sposarvi. Ma tutto quello che ha fatto o che fa sembra non essere sufficiente per te. 
Io penso che tu non gli abbia affatto perdonato di essere stata tradita proprio nel momento in cui eri più vulnerabile. E penso che lui lo sappia bene, tanto che nemmeno lui riesce a perdonarsi.

Sono solo mie impressioni...


----------



## sienne (16 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sienne,
> leggendoti ho la netta impressione che tu sia molto intransigente con lui.
> Eppure lui ha fatto cose concrete, tangibili, importanti per voi: cose che prima non erano nei vostri progetti, come sposarvi. Ma tutto quello che ha fatto o che fa sembra non essere sufficiente per te.
> Io penso che tu non gli abbia affatto perdonato di essere stata tradita proprio nel momento in cui eri più vulnerabile. E penso che lui lo sappia bene, tanto che nemmeno lui riesce a perdonarsi.
> ...


Ciao elena_

Guarda, non mi lascio abbagliare … 

Io ho chiesto A, B e C  …  e non sono richieste assurde … 

Ma ricevo tutto il resto dell’alfabeto … che però non ho chiesto … 

Il matrimonio non ha regolato tutto, ma solo una parte … 

Non chiedo la luna … chiedo di affrontare e di mettere le cose in ordine ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao elena_
> 
> Guarda, non mi lascio abbagliare …
> 
> ...


Mah...
Io ho proprio dato..A, B, C...quello mi è stato chiesto e quello ho dato...
Il resto dell'alfabeto?
Fuori eh? Ovvio no?
Ma ho provato sai a chiedere D, o E, o F....
No, no...mi fottevo il matrimonio...altro che storie...
Notte cara!

Vedi cosa capita a farsi delle aspettative?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> e la risposta?


per il momento vale la pena che lui resti nella mia vita


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però ancora una volta è stato tirato fuori il gay con Lothar...dubbietto, che sia come Marrazzo???


assolutamente no...adesso ti faccio un bel outing al contrario...oltre a moglie e amante..ho altri due contatti e con uno finalizzo di certo..libero di non crederci...
altra che marrazzo....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente no...adesso ti faccio un bel outing al contrario...oltre a moglie e amante..ho altri due contatti e con uno finalizzo di certo..libero di non crederci...
> altra che marrazzo....



non sia mai!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahaha*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ...Vogliono giudicarci senza avere mai tradito....



Un po'  presuntuoso direi,non sai cosa c'è nei nostri passati e,probabilmente alcuni l'hanno fatto in eta' piu' immatura e innocente,chi in eta' piu' recente e matura,chi ieri(ogni giorno c'è un traditore nel forum...) e probabilmente hanno solo capito che quel comportamento non fa per loro e a oggi ci stanno  lontani  per rispetto di se stessi in primis...







ciao blu


----------



## tesla (17 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per il momento vale la pena che lui resti nella mia vita


per correttezza lui non dovrebbe poter fare la stessa riflessione, con OGNI elemento in mano?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un po' presuntuoso direi,non sai cosa c'è nei nostri passati e,probabilmente alcuni l'hanno fatto in eta' piu' immatura e innocente,chi in eta' piu' recente e matura,chi ieri(ogni giorno c'è un traditore nel forum...) e probabilmente hanno solo capito che quel comportamento non fa per loro e a oggi ci stanno lontani per rispetto di se stessi in primis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io parlo con i fatti...qua'dentro,per quel che so sono,l'unico ad avere in corso una relazione extra.


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io parlo con i fatti...qua'dentro,per quel che so sono,l'unico ad avere in corso una relazione extra.


senti lotha ma x capire
sensi di colpa? zero??
x tua moglie intendo

perchè non la chiud eti vivi tutte le tue storie?
solo x capire eh
buon sesso?
 e con tua moglie riesci ancora farci l'amore?
io non so come sia possibile am evidentemente si fa
il mio amico dcie con moglie tenerezza (però la vive come una sorella e allora mi dico come fai?9
con amante (da 2 anni) passione


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco cosi' è piu' corretto...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> io parlo con i fatti...qua'dentro,per quel che so sono,l'unico ad avere in corso una relazione extra.


Ma Lother,non so se chiamarla relazione o una tua osessione...
Be' non mi sembra che tu sia l'unico leggendo il firum,tu sei solo il piu' deciso e quello piu' razionalmente convinto  e forse "sincero".


Comunque sia fai riflettere anche te sai.






ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io parlo con i fatti...qua'dentro,per quel che so sono,l'unico ad avere in corso una relazione extra.


tua moglie esclusa ovviamente 
Sei convinto di essere originalissimo e molto trasgressivo? effettivamente uno che scrive su questo forum ed ha una relazione (dice di avere..) extra è una vera mosca bianca_)
Leggendoti penso di potere affermare a nome di molte donne che rosichiamo d'invidia da matti  per tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tua moglie esclusa ovviamente
> Sei convinto di essere originalissimo e molto trasgressivo? effettivamente uno che scrive su questo forum ed ha una relazione (dice di avere..) extra è una vera mosca bianca_)
> Leggendoti penso di potere affermare a nome di molte donne che rosichiamo d'invidia da matti per tua moglie.


secondo te mi inventerei di avere un'amante???sarei da neuro....credimi sulla parola non l'ho detto neanche a mio fratello,e neanche al mio migliore amico,lo sapete solo voi del forum.

si qui'vengono solo traditi...Chiara a parte....o ex traditori...
mia moglie non puo'lamentarsi, perche'fatto venerdi' e sabato notte,e domenica mattina.....voglio vedere quanti mariti di 54 anni e sposati da 24 mi emulano.....e comunque l'altra mica l'amo...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> secondo te mi inventerei di avere un'amante???sarei da neuro....credimi sulla parola non l'ho detto neanche a mio fratello,e neanche al mio migliore amico,lo sapete solo voi del forum.
> 
> si qui'vengono solo traditi...Chiara a parte....o ex traditori...
> mia moglie non puo'lamentarsi, perche'fatto venerdi' e sabato notte,e domenica mattina.....voglio vedere quanti mariti di 54 anni e sposati da 24 mi emulano.....e comunque l'altra mica l'amo...


 E cosa ci sarebbe di strano se t'inventassi di avere un 'amante? alla tua età è normalissimo.
Placa il tuo ego e ti fa tanto "figo"
Ma non è questo che conta. La frase su tua moglie che non può lamentarsi perchè "fatto" rasenta il comico. 
Credi che un marito per essere tale debba assolvere solo a quello? Credimi, metti una tristezza ma una tristezza infinite! 
Comunque stai sereno e non sentirti solo: di uomini come te è ,purtroppo, pieno il mondo!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E cosa ci sarebbe di strano se t'inventassi di avere un 'amante? alla tua età è normalissimo.
> Placa il tuo ego e ti fa tanto "figo"
> Ma non è questo che conta. La frase su tua moglie che non può lamentarsi perchè "fatto" rasenta il comico.
> Credi che un marito per essere tale debba assolvere solo a quello? Credimi, metti una tristezza ma una tristezza infinite!
> Comunque stai sereno e non sentirti solo: di uomini come te è ,purtroppo, pieno il mondo!


Tu dici?
A me sembra che il mondo sia pieno di uomini che a 54 anni...non combinano più un fico secco...eheheheheheheheeh...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> A me sembra che il mondo sia pieno di uomini che a 54 anni...non combinano più un fico secco...eheheheheheheheeh...


anche di 30/40 enni se è per questo.
Hai compreso in pieno  il nocciolo del discorso, complimenti!
Dipende cosa intendi poi per combinare un fico secco nella vita


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E cosa ci sarebbe di strano se t'inventassi di avere un 'amante? alla tua età è normalissimo.
> Placa il tuo ego e ti fa tanto "figo"
> Ma non è questo che conta. La frase su tua moglie che non può lamentarsi perchè "fatto" rasenta il comico.
> *Credi che un marito per essere tale debba assolvere solo a quello? *Credimi, metti una tristezza ma una tristezza infinite!
> Comunque stai sereno e non sentirti solo: di uomini come te è ,purtroppo, pieno il mondo!


Forse nn a solo quello ma quello è alla base .....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse nn a solo quello ma quello è alla base .....


Se tuo marito adempisse al suo dovere coniugale e poi ti tradisse sistematicamente ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se tuo marito adempisse al suo dovere coniugale e poi ti tradisse sistematicamente ti andrebbe bene?


no certo am nemmeno trascurare troppo quell'aspetto perchè poi fa danni enormi
so di cosa parlo!!

certo che noj è tutto ma fa buona base solida


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no certo am nemmeno trascurare troppo quell'aspetto perchè poi fa danni enormi
> so di cosa parlo!!
> 
> certo che noj è tutto ma fa buona base solida


Dopo 24 anni la base solida dovrebbe essere altro ma è questione di opinioni.
Nulla levando ad un aspetto fondamentale del rapporto. Ma , ripeto, se c'è solo per  ripagare    dei continui tradimenti non credo ne farei una questione di "basi solide". La menzogna, la presa in giro, il sotterfugio e il tradimento tutto sono tranne che basi solide per un matrimonio.
Ma ognuno ha le proprie priorità.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no certo am nemmeno trascurare troppo quell'aspetto perchè poi fa danni enormi
> so di cosa parlo!!
> 
> certo che noj è tutto ma fa buona base solida


Ovvero? Va bene il tradimento basta adempiere al dovere coniugale?


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Va bene il tradimento basta adempiere al dovere coniugale?


Sarebbe bello se si chiamasse piacere coniugale, no?
Già uno dice dovere... e dice tutto!!


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello se si chiamasse piacere coniugale, no?
> Già uno dice dovere... e dice tutto!!


Eh già, però invidio chi ci riesce, amante e partner ufficiale senza problemi, io non riuscirei mai, e mi beccherebbero subito!


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh già, però invidio chi ci riesce, amante e partner ufficiale senza problemi, io non riuscirei mai, e mi beccherebbero subito!


Perchè invidi? In fondo ognuno segue le proprie inclinazioni per cercare di stare bene. E se riesci a stare bene evitando di far male potenzialmente ad altri, è tanto di guadagnato!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E cosa ci sarebbe di strano se t'inventassi di avere un 'amante? alla tua età è normalissimo.
> Placa il tuo ego e ti fa tanto "figo"
> Ma non è questo che conta. La frase su tua moglie che non può lamentarsi perchè "fatto" rasenta il comico.
> Credi che un marito per essere tale debba assolvere solo a quello? Credimi, metti una tristezza ma una tristezza infinite!
> Comunque stai sereno e non sentirti solo: di uomini come te è ,purtroppo, pieno il mondo!



ma ci sei o ci fai???secondo te io perdo tempo per venire qua'a raccontare una relazione finta???e cosa ci guadagnerei scusa????spiace per i tanti che lo sanno gia'.....non solo esiste ma ha 28anni,ed e'molto carina.
In piu'ti dico che in settimana dovrei conoscerne un'altra....poi se non ci credi....chisse ne frega,,,


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma ci sei o ci fai???secondo te io perdo tempo per venire qua'a raccontare una relazione finta???e cosa ci guadagnerei scusa????spiace per i tanti che lo sanno gia'.....non solo esiste ma ha 28anni,ed e'molto carina.
> In piu'ti dico che in settimana dovrei conoscerne un'altra....poi se non ci credi....chisse ne frega,,,


Lothar ma le tipe sanno dell'esistenza di questo affollamento nella tua vita? O ognuna di loro pensa di essere l'unica ed insostituibile?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma ci sei o ci fai???secondo te io perdo tempo per venire qua'a raccontare una relazione finta???e cosa ci guadagnerei scusa????spiace per i tanti che lo sanno gia'.....non solo esiste ma ha 28anni,ed e'molto carina.
> In piu'ti dico che in settimana dovrei conoscerne un'altra....poi se non ci credi....chisse ne frega,,,


NON TI ARRABBIARE


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma le tipe sanno dell'esistenza *di questo affollamento nella tua vita*? O ognuna di loro pensa di essere l'unica ed insostituibile?


Non penso nemmeno si pongano il problema


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh già, però invidio chi ci riesce, amante e partner ufficiale senza problemi, io non riuscirei mai, e mi beccherebbero subito!


Mi fa sorridere questa tu affermazione. Credo di averlo detto milioni di volte prima di tradire.......


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se tuo marito adempisse al suo dovere coniugale e poi ti tradisse sistematicamente ti andrebbe bene?



E' un dovere????
mapperfavore dai 
Intanto di dico che mi va bene perche nn metto il tradimento fisico come la cosa peggiore che ti possa accadere...

Quando ti  all'improvviso ti ritrovi nella merda totale e la persona che dovrebbe essere al tuo fianco ti dice : IO IN QUESTO NN CI VOGLIO CENTRARE ....
Questo è tradire chi è al tuo fianco....

Quando ti senti vincolato da un'altra persona per paura di farla soffrire questo è tradire ma te stesso....



> Dopo 24 anni la base solida dovrebbe essere altro ma è questione di opinioni


Infatti


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' un dovere????
> mapperfavore dai
> Intanto di dico che mi va bene perche nn metto il tradimento fisico come la cosa peggiore che ti possa accadere...
> 
> ...


Se una persona ti dice io "in questo non ci voglio c'entrare" quando sei nella merda  non è un traditore. E' una persona che non ti ama più e ha deciso e  dichiara, di non volere più dividere la  sua vita con te, di continuare a percorrerla con te nel bene e nel male.
Wake up,in questo caso non ci sono cazzi. Poi puoi raccontartela come ti pare ma un matrimonio così NON ha basi solide, al di là del tradimento.
Il fatto che tu consideri il tradimento fisico una cosa trascurabile (addirittura TI va bene)  significa 2 cose: o ami moltissimo e ami con una generosità totale e invidiabile o hai dovuto  mangiare tanta di quella merda che quello ti sembra mousse.
Excuse me for my french


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Va bene il tradimento basta adempiere al dovere coniugale?


se buona notte
intendo che un rapporto non si basa solo su quello ma ANCHE su quello


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè invidi? In fondo ognuno segue le proprie inclinazioni per cercare di stare bene. E se riesci a stare bene evitando di far male potenzialmente ad altri, è tanto di guadagnato!


appunto
io non ero felce ad es e le ho provate tutte con mio marito
a me l'amante ha fatto solo bene ora  poso dirlo in tutta sincerità
sono ri-fiorita


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

ma io consoco coppie che sono frifiorite dopo un tradimento

Prima erano tutto tranne una coppia
Non lo giutifico perché mo ci sono passata ma anche prima non ero così assolutista
Ma cosa ne puoi sapere del perchè e del percome
Siamo qui x confrontarci e a volte mamma mia leggo delle sentenze
e un matrimonio così non ha basi solide e hai solo voglia di cazzo
ma x favore x favoreeeeee

mai "un potrebbe essere che"  o "un guarda secondo me"
no giù lapidari
siete sicuri di essere così felici a casa o in generale??



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se una persona ti dice io "in questo non ci voglio c'entrare" quando sei nella merda  non è un traditore. E' una persona che non ti ama più e ha deciso e  dichiara, di non volere più dividere la  sua vita con te, di continuare a percorrerla con te nel bene e nel male.
> Wake up,in questo caso non ci sono cazzi. Poi puoi raccontartela come ti pare ma un matrimonio così NON ha basi solide, al di là del tradimento.
> Il fatto che tu consideri il tradimento fisico una cosa trascurabile (addirittura TI va bene)  significa 2 cose: o ami moltissimo e ami con una generosità totale e invidiabile o hai dovuto  mangiare tanta di quella merda che quello ti sembra mousse.
> Excuse me for my french


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> appunto
> io non ero felce ad es e le ho provate tutte con mio marito
> a me l'amante ha fatto solo bene ora poso dirlo in tutta sincerità
> sono ri-fiorita


Rossi non ti voglio portare sfiga, ma secondo me trattasi di fioritura temporanea


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma io consoco coppie che sono frifiorite dopo un tradimento
> 
> Prima erano tutto tranne una coppia
> Non lo giutifico perché mo ci sono passata ma anche prima non ero così assolutista
> ...


C'è un'utente (che purtroppo ora non è molto presente sul forum) che come firma aveva qualcosa del genere:

"anche quando non dico "secondo me" è sempre sottinteso"

Ecco, è così anche per me
E per tutti, credo
Ci sono persone che sono molto schiette, ma ci si fa l'abitudine, non prendertela


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma io consoco coppie che sono frifiorite dopo un tradimento
> 
> Prima erano tutto tranne una coppia
> Non lo giutifico perché mo ci sono passata ma anche prima non ero così assolutista
> ...


guarda, secondo me, potrebbe essere che  , il rifiorire di cui parli si basa sul fatto che
il tradito è all'oscuro di tutto, sempre che non si parli di coppia aperta, e come ti possono 
testimoniare in molti, anche lo stesso Lothar che nonostante tutto è geloso di sua moglie, quando
il tradimento viene scoperto la sfioritura è istantanea e a volte definitiva


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma io consoco coppie che sono frifiorite dopo un tradimento
> 
> Prima erano tutto tranne una coppia
> Non lo giutifico perché mo ci sono passata ma anche prima non ero così assolutista
> ...


Relax & enjoy. Mi pare ovvio che ognuno che scrive dica la sua e non la verità assoluta.
PER ME dover passare al tradimento per diventare una coppia è una cazzata che non mi fa ridere ma incazzare, poi tu fai come credi
Dei perchè e percome non ne so niente. Faccio fatica a capire i miei figurati i tuoi!


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

non ho detto che si debba passare dal tradimento per....sarebbe meglio di no ma può capitare questo si 
e ci sono delle situazione che da fuori x quanto uno racconti non si possono capire tutto li

poi qui elggo leggo ma molti che hanno chiuso è perchè SONO STATI BECCATI
o sbaglio?
se non vi avessere ebccati avreste chiuso? x capire
io ho chiuso x darmi un'altra possibilità stando sono sicnera malissimo e se mi cerca mi nego e sta male anche lui  emica poco

allora se era solo sesso non staremmo così immagino io
no?
magari può nascere un sentimento dopo che x anni sei stato solo in tanti sensi e lo soffochi xil bene delle famiglia
punto








Non Registrato ha detto:


> Relax & enjoy. Mi pare ovvio che ognuno che scrive dica la sua e non la verità assoluta.
> PER ME dover passare al tradimento per diventare una coppia è una cazzata che non mi fa ridere ma incazzare, poi tu fai come credi
> Dei perchè e percome non ne so niente. Faccio fatica a capire i miei figurati i tuoi!


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

lo so grazie e che npn sempre siamo qui x farci una scopata che bello
x me fosse stata una scopata manco ci sarei venuta qui a cheidere/confontarmi sai che me ne fregava

invece mi sono presa una cotta bella e buona, provavo, provo del affetto
e mi sto sforando e dirlgi nonv ediamoci più guardandolo engli occhi mi è costaato
come mi costava chiedere attenzioni a d un uomo inc arriera e concentrato solo li


cmq ci provo soffrendo come un cane
ora non so quinitna cosa fosse successo se hai chiuso tu se sei stata beccata ma lo sai che si soffre sbagalito che sia

quindi leggere certe frasi mi urta 



quintina ha detto:


> C'è un'utente (che purtroppo ora non è molto presente sul forum) che come firma aveva qualcosa del genere:
> 
> "anche quando non dico "secondo me" è sempre sottinteso"
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Rossi non ti voglio portare sfiga, ma secondo me trattasi di fioritura temporanea


ma quintina io sto male xchè non lo vedo/sento + am so che era la cosa giusta

rifiorita perchè ho riopreso a curarmi, ho smesso l'ansiolitico, mi concedo spazi e non solo ufficio casa casa ufficio
mi sono sentita amata
e ho saputo chiuderla
e non farci beccare e allora obbligatoriamente chiuderla


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> non ho detto che si debba passare dal tradimento per....sarebbe meglio di no ma può capitare questo si
> e ci sono delle situazione che da fuori x quanto uno racconti non si possono capire tutto li
> 
> poi qui elggo leggo ma molti che hanno chiuso è perchè SONO STATI BECCATI
> ...


 E quindi??? Scusa ma non capisco che vuoi dire. Cosa vuoi che ti si dica: brava brava maria rosa??
Ognuno qui parla della sua esperienza e cerca di confrontarsi con altre. generalizzare dicendo "hanno chiuso perchè sono stati beccati" mi pare una tua rivendicazione personale che da' un senso diverso al tuo tradimento, lo abbellisce un po'. Può essere come può non essere. Credo che lo facciano tutti.
Hai chiuso per darti una possibilità e soffri come tutti quelli che prendono una decisione mirata a stare meglio e a superare una crisi. 
Si soffre anche se è solo sesso comunque. Come hai giustamente detto è una parte fondamentale della vita e rinunciarci non è piacevole.


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

Abbellirlo no di sicuro
E nessun brava brava maria rosa
Forse si mi dico ci sono riuscita e non credevo
Ci sto riuscendo poi non so
Mi danno solo fastidio certi giudizi lapidari, io non li darei MAI su situazioni così delicate anche fossi inkazzata nera 
Punto tutto qui
Questo volevo dire ci sono modi e modi
Sarò abituata male io a cercare di non usare certi toni tutto qui


Non Registrato ha detto:


> E quindi??? Scusa ma non capisco che vuoi dire. Cosa vuoi che ti si dica: brava brava maria rosa??
> Ognuno qui parla della sua esperienza e cerca di confrontarsi con altre. generalizzare dicendo "hanno chiuso perchè sono stati beccati" mi pare una tua rivendicazione personale che da' un senso diverso al tuo tradimento, lo abbellisce un po'. Può essere come può non essere. Credo che lo facciano tutti.
> Hai chiuso per darti una possibilità e soffri come tutti quelli che prendono una decisione mirata a stare meglio e a superare una crisi.
> Si soffre anche se è solo sesso comunque. Come hai giustamente detto è una parte fondamentale della vita e rinunciarci non è piacevole.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Abbellirlo no di sicuro
> E nessun brava brava maria rosa
> Forse si mi dico ci sono riuscita e non credevo
> Ci sto riuscendo poi non so
> ...


Non mi pare di avere usato toni lapidari. Se l'ho fatto mi scuso e ti auguro di proseguire bene le tuo cammino.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se una persona ti dice io "in questo non ci voglio c'entrare" quando sei nella merda  non è un traditore. E' una persona che non ti ama più e ha deciso e  dichiara, di non volere più dividere la  sua vita con te, di continuare a percorrerla con te nel bene e nel male.
> Wake up,in questo caso non ci sono cazzi. *Poi puoi raccontartela come ti pare ma un matrimonio così NON ha basi solide, al di là del tradimento.*Il fatto che tu consideri il tradimento fisico una cosa trascurabile (addirittura TI va bene)  significa 2 cose: o ami moltissimo e ami con una generosità totale e invidiabile o hai dovuto  mangiare tanta di quella merda che quello ti sembra mousse.
> Excuse me for my french


Ma per te le basi solide quali sono????

boh forse nn ci amiamo o forse si chi sa cosa vuol dire veramente amare ???

forse tra molti anni  se ancora staremo insieme sapro la risposta...
perche per me la risposta è la...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma le tipe sanno dell'esistenza di questo affollamento nella tua vita? O ognuna di loro pensa di essere l'unica ed insostituibile?


la mia amica l'ha capito benissimo che non puo'esserci solo lei,non capire male,intendo perche'e'un rapporto strambo,e ci vediami pochissimo...ma io la tranquilizzo sempre.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma per te le basi solide quali sono????
> 
> boh forse nn ci amiamo o forse si chi sa cosa vuol dire veramente amare ???
> 
> ...


Per me le basi solide sono: lealtà, complicità, rispetto e desiderio di rendere migliore e facilitare  la vita di  chi ho a fianco.
Cosa vuol dire veramente amare? lo stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per me le basi solide sono: lealtà, complicità, rispetto e desiderio di rendere migliore e facilitare  la vita di  chi ho a fianco.
> Cosa vuol dire veramente amare? lo stesso.


Concordo ....
ma secondo me dovresti allargare un po la tua veduta di questo....perche nn ha un'unica direzione.....per come la vedo io....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo ....
> ma secondo me dovresti allargare un po la tua veduta di questo....perche nn ha un'unica direzione.....per come la vedo io....


Mo' me lo segno


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io parlo con i fatti...qua'dentro,per quel che so sono,l'unico ad avere in corso una relazione extra.


Per favore finiamola con "lei non sa chi sono io" e "io parlo con i fatti": è offensivo e falso.

Non per litigare, ma certe cose non si possono sentire... alcune persone ci rimangono male, e poi diventa tutto un trollaggio, un insultarsi a vicenda ecc...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma le tipe sanno dell'esistenza di questo affollamento nella tua vita? *O ognuna di loro pensa di essere l'unica ed insostituibile?*


Io direi che ognuna sa di essere tr..a


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per favore finiamola con "lei non sa chi sono io" e "io parlo con i fatti": è offensivo e falso.
> 
> Non per litigare, ma certe cose non si possono sentire... alcune persone ci rimangono male, e poi diventa tutto un trollaggio, un insultarsi a vicenda ecc...


ANdy, dai su, fa il bravo...non trattar male Lothar...ricorda come ti abbiamo tirato fuori dalle fauci delle maestre!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io direi che ognuna sa di essere tr..a


Mi spiace per te...
Tante pensano di esserlo...ma in realtà: gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come meglio credono.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANdy, dai su, fa il bravo...non trattar male Lothar...ricorda come ti abbiamo tirato fuori dalle fauci delle maestre!


Dico solo di non litigare


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace per te...
> Tante pensano di esserlo...ma in realtà: gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come meglio credono.


Non ne voglio favori di quel tipo


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ne voglio favori di quel tipo


Non mi hai capito: la troiaggine è un dono degli dei.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi hai capito: la troiaggine è un dono degli dei.


Ah, capito.

PS: mi stavo stavo avvicinando al banco del supermercato, la repartista stava parlando con una amica, hanno abbassato la voce. Poi dalle casse hanno chiamato una mercedes da spostare. Questa mi fa: è tua la mercedes? Io faccio: no. Poi tra di loro, peccato avesse pure la mercedes... è proprio vero, è un loro dono...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi hai capito: la troiaggine è un dono degli dei.


Pare che gli dei siano di manica larga allora.
E' un dono abbastanza comune.
Sia tra uomini che donne.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pare che gli dei siano di manica larga allora.
> E' un dono abbastanza comune.
> Sia tra uomini che donne.


Ma gli dei non vanno mai sfidati.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pare che gli dei siano di manica larga allora.
> E' un dono abbastanza comune.
> Sia tra uomini che donne.


E come sempre, come anche quando uno ha i soldi: si piange miseria lo stesso


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io direi che ognuna sa di essere tr..a


Uffa, ma è Lothar che le cerca eh, se alle sue amanti va bene così dove sta il problema?


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa, ma è Lothar che le cerca eh, se alle sue amanti va bene così dove sta il problema?


Per lui non c'è: lo dice e lo ammette da parte delle amanti. Non tira in ballo amore, sentimenti e rispetto... Quindi è inutile stare molto a discutere di quello che ha deciso di fare, perchè gli piace. Senza entrare nel merito.

E' molto meglio così che sentire: ho tradito per un anno, *mi hanno scoperto*, ma io amo mio marito, come faccio a riconquistarlo???


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per lui non c'è: lo dice e lo ammette da parte delle amanti. Non tira in ballo amore, sentimenti e rispetto... Quindi è inutile stare molto a discutere di quello che ha deciso di fare, perchè gli piace. Senza entrare nel merito.
> 
> E' molto meglio così che sentire: ho tradito per un anno, *mi hanno scoperto*, ma io amo mio marito, come faccio a riconquistarlo???


Ho aperto un thread sull'argomento, infatti non riesco a capire nemmeno io.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread sull'argomento, infatti non riesco a capire nemmeno io.


Sai a me piacciono i videogiochi: posso stare una giornata intera a spiegarli a mia madre, a mia sorella (o se per questo alle mie ex): è inutile, non capiscono...

Su questi dilemmi i filosofi se le danno di santa ragione da millenni. Se avessimo le risposte...

Lessi tempo fa la storia dell'infinito (un saggio scientifico, anzi, direi filosofico): 300 e passa pagine di seghe mentali... e ancora oggi non sappiamo cosa sia...


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai a me piacciono i videogiochi: posso stare una giornata intera a spiegarli a mia madre, a mia sorella (o se per questo alle mie ex): è inutile, non capiscono...
> 
> Su questi dilemmi i filosofi se le danno di santa ragione da millenni. Se avessimo le risposte...
> 
> Lessi tempo fa la storia dell'infinito (un saggio scientifico, anzi, direi filosofico): 300 e passa pagine di seghe mentali... e ancora oggi non sappiamo cosa sia...


Mah secondo me è semplicemente paura. Paura del certo che si dovrebbe lasciare per l'incerto. Paura di quello che direbbero le famiglie, la gente, gli amici. Un conto è sognare di volere avere un'altra vita un altro avercela per davvero.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Sai a me piacciono i videogiochi: posso stare una giornata intera a spiegarli a mia madre, a mia sorella (o se per questo alle mie ex): è inutile, non capiscono...*
> Su questi dilemmi i filosofi se le danno di santa ragione da millenni. Se avessimo le risposte...
> 
> Lessi tempo fa la storia dell'infinito (un saggio scientifico, anzi, direi filosofico): 300 e passa pagine di seghe mentali... e ancora oggi non sappiamo cosa sia...


Andy ascolta nn è una critica ...
ma sei un bambinone dolcissimo ....
Esci di casa e vivi la tua vita con gli amici con una ragazza da solo con chi vuoi ma fallo .....


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah secondo me è semplicemente paura. *Paura del certo che si dovrebbe lasciare per l'incerto.* Paura di quello che direbbero le famiglie, la gente, gli amici. Un conto è sognare di volere avere un'altra vita un altro avercela per davvero.


Non so se sia paura. Io direi di più calcoli. Se conviene di più si lascia o si tiene quello che si ha. Se si fanno i calcoli.
Se non si fanno i calcoli, semplicemente si vuole vivere un brivido temporaneo. Solo che a volte si viene scoperti e lì nascono i guai.

Per chi fa i calcoli, si tiene in conto anche amici, parenti ecc... Se a me conviene lasciare per un altro, che si fottano. Che la cosa deve andare in tasca a me, non a loro.

Io ho perso delle amicizie (di persone che si ritenevano molto attaccate a te, e che comunque si evinceva nei comportamenti): quando hanno fatto delle scelte... bye bye...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Andy ascolta nn è una critica ...
> ma sei un bambinone dolcissimo ....
> Esci di casa e vivi la tua vita con gli amici con una ragazza da solo con chi vuoi ma fallo .....


Guarda che ho fatto un esempio per sottolineare di quanto si può parlare di un argomento senza arrivare a nulla.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so se sia paura. Io direi di più calcoli. Se conviene di più si lascia o si tiene quello che si ha. Se si fanno i calcoli.


Ragioneria dei sentimenti, sì è così. Che tristezza


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ragioneria dei sentimenti, sì è così. Che tristezza


Una mia collega era molto attaccata a me. Prima del concorso all'università ha messo su una manfrina per avere un vantaggio. Io le dicevo di andarci cauta perchè ci andavo di mezzo io. *No, non preoccuparti siamo tra persone mature...*
L'ha ottenuto il vantaggio. Alle mie richieste di spiegazioni: *io in queste cose non entro...*

Intanto ha intascato... sai ora cosa le interessa sapendo che l'ho etichettata come stronza? E non solo io?


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una mia collega era molto attaccata a me. Prima del concorso all'università ha messo su una manfrina per avere un vantaggio. Io le dicevo di andarci cauta perchè ci andavo di mezzo io. *No, non preoccuparti siamo tra persone mature...*
> L'ha ottenuto il vantaggio. Alle mie richieste di spiegazioni: *io in queste cose non entro...*
> 
> Intanto ha intascato...


In questo caso si chiude e si aspetta che passi il cadavere sulla riva del fiume, prima o poi tutto torna


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In questo caso si chiude e si aspetta che passi il cadavere sulla riva del fiume, prima o poi tutto torna


Infatti io ho chiuso. E le auguro quello che hai detto tu.

Con il cuore. Come fa Daniele


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che ho fatto un esempio per sottolineare di quanto si può parlare di un argomento senza arrivare a nulla.


Si ho capito che era un esempio ...


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti io ho chiuso. E le auguro quello che hai detto tu.
> 
> Con il cuore. Come fa Daniele


Ahahahah, l'importante è non farselo inquinare il cuore.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io direi che ognuna sa di essere tr..a


no e ti faccio un banale esempio...alla fine settimana incontrero'una tipa regolarmente sposata,primo incontro,visiti solo in foto,che mi ha gia'detto..ci vediamo 2 o 3 volte poi aria,quella e'zoccola,lo sa e non ha problemi a dirlo.
L'altra non e'affatto zoccola,perche'mi ha fatto aspettare 3 mesi,per avere un..segno d'affetto,


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e ti faccio un banale esempio...alla fine settimana incontrero'una tipa regolarmente sposata,primo incontro,visiti solo in foto,che mi ha gia'detto..ci vediamo 2 o 3 volte poi aria,quella e'zoccola,lo sa e non ha problemi a dirlo.
> L'altra non e'affatto zoccola,perche'mi ha fatto aspettare 3 mesi,per avere un..segno d'affetto,


Se lei è una zoccola tu cosa sei?


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e ti faccio un banale esempio...alla fine settimana incontrero'una tipa regolarmente sposata,primo incontro,visiti solo in foto,che mi ha gia'detto..ci vediamo 2 o 3 volte poi aria,quella e'zoccola,lo sa e non ha problemi a dirlo.
> L'altra non e'affatto zoccola,perche'mi ha fatto aspettare 3 mesi,per avere un..segno d'affetto,


Il fascino di chi se la tira?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e ti faccio un banale esempio...alla fine settimana incontrero'una tipa regolarmente sposata,primo incontro,visiti solo in foto,che mi ha gia'detto..ci vediamo 2 o 3 volte poi aria,quella e'zoccola,lo sa e non ha problemi a dirlo.
> L'altra non e'affatto zoccola,perche'mi ha fatto aspettare 3 mesi,per avere un..segno d'affetto,


ah ah ah!! mi fai scompisciare dal ridere!
un segno d'affetto?? e che le hai dato? una crocchetta dopo che ti ha dato la zampa e ha scodinzolato?
Primo incontro, visti solo in foto... davvero, mi fai morire dal ridere!! 
Sembri mio nonno!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah ah ah!! mi fai scompisciare dal ridere!
> un segno d'affetto?? e che le hai dato? una crocchetta dopo che ti ha dato la zampa e ha scodinzolato?
> Primo incontro, visti solo in foto... davvero, mi fai morire dal ridere!!
> Sembri mio nonno!


daiiiii l'ho chiamato cosi'per forza mica posso scrrivere quello che faccio scusa....

si io in foto lei in webcam,ne ho fatti 7 o 8 di incntri cosi'...alcuni al buio,non so cosa ci trovi di strano..ci si conosce al cell,poi la foto e via....tuo nonno frequentava siti di incontri forse???boooo chi ti capisce???


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiii l'ho chiamato cosi'per forza mica posso scrrivere quello che faccio scusa....
> 
> si io in foto lei in webcam,ne ho fatti 7 o 8 di incntri cosi'...alcuni al buio,non so cosa ci trovi di strano..ci si conosce al cell,poi la foto e via....tuo nonno frequentava siti di incontri forse???boooo chi ti capisce???


no, no. Ai tempi di mio nonno la web non c'era 
Ma oggi si e si diverte un sacco!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il fascino di chi se la tira?


 ijn un certo senso si.se avesse fatto come questa qua',mi ha fatto capire che probabilmente finiremo in un motel,non sarebbe durata  4 mesi..


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io direi che ognuna sa di essere tr..a


Andyyy.. ma ti pregoooo...
Siamo ancora a classificare come tr... una a cui piace il sesso?? 
A meno che tu non stia usando il termine con cognizione, ma non credo. Perchè l'uomo maiale, è giusto (e meglio per lui anche ) che stia con una donna troia, dato che il termine indica proprio la femmina del maiale....
Peccato che come lo dici tu (e la maggior parte delle gente) sa proprio di insulto... 
Mi dà un pò fastidio 'sta cosa.. :girlcry:
Una può essere super-maiala e fedele allo stesso tempo. Embè? Come una può essere fedelissima e super-stronza. Se proprio dovrei disprezzare qualcuno, sceglierei la seconda.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ijn un certo senso si.se avesse fatto come questa qua',mi ha fatto capire che probabilmente finiremo in un motel,non sarebbe durata  4 mesi..


Non mi è chiara una cosa però, tu preferisci un'avventura di una sera o una storia di qualche mese con ..segni d'affetto??


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Andyyy.. ma ti pregoooo...
> Siamo ancora a classificare come tr... una a cui piace il sesso??
> A meno che tu non stia usando il termine con cognizione, ma non credo. Perchè l'uomo maiale, è giusto (e meglio per lui anche ) che stia con una donna troia, dato che il termine indica proprio la femmina del maiale....
> Peccato che come lo dici tu (e la maggior parte delle gente) sa proprio di insulto...
> ...


Ma all'uomo a cui piace il sesso gli danno del porcone 

Non è colpa mia se la gente parla alle spalle così.

C'era una studentessa che se la faceva con un docente... da dietro tutti i maschi la etichettavano come zoccolona. O che la conoscessero o che no. 

Il brutto è che quando gli sconosciuti vengono a sapere che una persona vive di sesso, così viene etichettata. Poi magari quelle stesse persone sono così nella vita, ma sai, insultare gli altri è uno sport nazionale. A volte è anche invidia.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma all'uomo a cui piace il sesso gli danno del porcone
> 
> Non è colpa mia se la gente parla alle spalle così.
> 
> ...


io sta cosa non la capisco e non la capirò mai! 

allora io sono una donna sola e libera di divertirmi quando mi pare con chi mi pare e non vedo perchè devo essere considerata una zoccola! il sesso piace tanto agli uomini quanto allo donne solo che gli uomini sono dei "latin lover" le donne sono delle troie! 
e che palle!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non solo "a volte"


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io sta cosa non la capisco e non la capirò mai!
> 
> allora io sono una donna sola e libera di divertirmi quando mi pare con chi mi pare e non vedo perchè devo essere considerata una zoccola! il sesso piace tanto agli uomini quanto allo donne solo che gli uomini sono dei "latin lover" le donne sono delle troie!
> e che palle!


Ma siamo liberi di farlo, purtroppo non abbiamo il potere di chiedere agli altri di non pensarlo.

Poi dipende anche dalle esperienze di ognuno. Se a me mi hanno sempre cornificato, poi quando vedo una donna che fa quelle cose... mi esce automatico. E' come generalizzare, lo so che è sbagliato, ma siccome la cosa ha colpito a me nell'anima, magari sono contento anche di generalizzare, per cattiveria.

E così fanno in tanti.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma siamo liberi di farlo, purtroppo non abbiamo il potere di chiedere agli altri di non pensarlo.
> 
> Poi dipende anche dalle esperienze di ognuno. Se a me mi hanno sempre cornificato, poi quando vedo una donna che fa quelle cose... mi esce automatico. E' come generalizzare, lo so che è sbagliato, ma siccome la cosa ha colpito a me nell'anima, magari sono contento anche di generalizzare, per cattiveria.
> 
> E così fanno in tanti.


si ma è sbagliato generalizzare! 
ora anche io sono stata "cornificata" (che brutta parola) ma non è che considero l'intero universo maschile una manica si stronzi!


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io sta cosa non la capisco e non la capirò mai!
> 
> allora io sono una donna sola e libera di divertirmi quando mi pare con chi mi pare e non vedo perchè devo essere considerata una zoccola! il sesso piace tanto agli uomini quanto allo donne solo che gli uomini sono dei "latin lover" le donne sono delle troie!
> e che palle!


Quotone!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io sta cosa non la capisco e non la capirò mai!
> 
> allora io sono una donna sola e libera di divertirmi quando mi pare con chi mi pare e non vedo perchè devo essere considerata una zoccola! il sesso piace tanto agli uomini quanto allo donne solo che gli uomini sono dei "latin lover" le donne sono delle troie!
> e che palle!


E pensa se esci una volta a cena con un Lothar...sei sputtanata a vita...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...poi la gente si gira a guardarti...poi nessuno ti sposerà...una donna irrimediabilmente perduta...oddio con me...basta una colazione al bar eh? AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara una cosa però, tu preferisci un'avventura di una sera o una storia di qualche mese con ..segni d'affetto??


una sera....seeeeee..si faceva a 20 anni.no..mi va bene cosi',questa la tengo stretta,anche perche'sono certo che una di quella eta'non la trovero'mai piu'


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa se esci una volta a cena con un Lothar...sei sputtanata a vita...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...poi la gente si gira a guardarti...poi nessuno ti sposerà...una donna irrimediabilmente perduta...oddio con me...basta una colazione al bar eh? AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


sai Conte il ragionamento di Simy e'lodevole,fa'benissimo,e un po'il concetto che esprime la mia amica....dovremmo fare tutti cosi'.
Quest'anno oltre al grande Jobs,se ne andato il mo vicino di casa, non che' amico, sai Conte,la villetta alla tua sinistra scendendo le scala,ieri ho imparato che un'altro carissimo amico ha  avuto una terribile sorpresa,mio coetaneo.
Con mia moglie,che mi ha rincorso per la casa l'ho detto scherzando,ma non mi voglio fare mancare niente davvero.
Perche'domani potrebbe essere l'ultimo giorno.......eh si detto da me amico mio,la realta'purtroppo  e'cosi0


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lothar, dato che lo citi spesso vorrei farti notare che Jobs
aveva una moglie, erano una bella coppia molto unita,
sposati da 20 anni e non credo proprio che lui sapendo di 
essere malato gravemente sia andato a divertirsi con donzelle
e lei neppure con ometti pur vedendo come la malattia
aveva ridotto il marito.
Era malato dal 2003 e fino a qualche anno fa era un uomo
molto affascinante.
C'è chi crede nella fedeltà e chi no.
Se sapessi di avere pochi mesi di vita sicuramente vorrei
trascorrerli con mio marito e con le persone a me care,
non a tro.mbare in giro.........


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar, dato che lo citi spesso vorrei farti notare che Jobs
> aveva una moglie, erano una bella coppia molto unita,
> sposati da 20 anni e non credo proprio che lui sapendo di
> essere malato gravemente sia andato a divertirsi con donzelle
> ...


no dai... ho da sempre solo mac e considero steve 
un genio.... ma affascinante no... dai questa è troppo!! 
http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/rotfl.gif


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo
e per i miei gusti era un gran bell'uomo,
oltre che una persona davvero geniale,

de gustibus .....

andavo sempre a cercare su internet le sue 
presentazioni e aveva anche una bellissima voce !


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Il potere affascina... se fosse stato un fruttivendolo?


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

ma cosa c'entra il potere ?
il mio fruttivendolo è pachistano e non è il mio tipo
ma il macellaio è davvero un gran figo


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra il potere ?
> il mio fruttivendolo è pachistano e non è il mio tipo
> ma il macellaio è davvero un gran figo


Il potere amplifica il fascino di molti uomini.

Se non è vero mi sparo.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo
> e per i miei gusti era un gran bell'uomo,
> oltre che una persona davvero geniale,
> 
> ...


ma io dico solo che bisogna pensarci..succede no?sono rimasto colpito dal fatto che 1 gg prima di andresene a conovocato i manager dettnado le linee aziendali e i prodotto dei prossimi 3anni...palle d'acciao poveretto.era un grande


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

Hai ragione, molte donne subiscono il fascino del potere,
ho lavorato in ditte diverse e c'era sempre il gruppetto di
impiegate innamorate dell' amministratore delegato 
a prescindere dall'aspetto fisico, dalla simpatia e anche
dall' intelligenza, solo perchè era il capo e tra queste
l'amante.

Io non appartengo a questa categoria.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Ehmmm, Steve Jobs era un nerd, anzi, tendenzialmente si dovrebbero definire nerd del cazzo. Del resto è stato un nerd che negli ultimi suoi hanno a sfoggiato del buon gusto, ma se lo avessi visto in coppia con Wozniak...ecco, l'intrombabile di turno, persino Bill Gates sarebbe sembrato un bel uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il potere amplifica il fascino di molti uomini.
> 
> Se non è vero mi sparo.


AHAHAAHAHAHAH...ma sai solo certi tipi di uomini...si presentano dicendo...Sai io sono un uomo potente...
Ma è anche vero...che solo certe donne...sono affascinate...dal ruolo che un uomo riveste...AHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Hai ragione, molte donne subiscono il fascino del potere,
> ho lavorato in ditte diverse e c'era sempre il gruppetto di
> impiegate innamorate dell' amministratore delegato
> a prescindere dall'aspetto fisico, dalla simpatia e anche
> ...


Grande! Grande...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmmm, Steve Jobs era un nerd, anzi, tendenzialmente si dovrebbero definire nerd del cazzo. Del resto è stato un nerd che negli ultimi suoi hanno a sfoggiato del buon gusto, ma se lo avessi visto in coppia con Wozniak...ecco, l'intrombabile di turno, persino Bill Gates sarebbe sembrato un bel uomo.


Daniele cos'hai oggi?
Problemi sul lavoro?
Ti hanno cazziato?


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

No, nessuno può cazziarmi, se non dopo mesi e mesi in cui le mie offerte sono sottostimate, del resto io non sottostimo.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> C'era una studentessa che se la faceva con un docente... da dietro tutti i maschi la etichettavano come zoccolona. O che la conoscessero o che no.


Ah magari il docente era pure sposato...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah magari il docente era pure sposato...


Sì. Lo beccai pure in un bar ad amoreggiare con un'altra. Stavo pure con un mio collega, suo coinquilino, amico della moglie. Non ti dico l'imbarazzo suo (del mio collega)


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Ah, poi quella stessa studentessa venne nella mia palestra e se la fece anche con il figlio dell'istruttore...

Ah, è stata anche mia studentessa, passata sotto le mie grinfie in due esami...


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

ensa:
sarà stato pure nerd ... ma a me piaceva già ai tempi della foto con la mela .....


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

ahhhh .... adesso mi spiego perchè tante cretine hanno una laurea e non presa al cepu


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ahhhh .... adesso mi spiego perchè tante cretine hanno una laurea e non presa al cepu


Io feci il percorso di studio andando spesso a seguire le lezioni con una ragazza (che non era però mia amica, solo di vista): bruttina, trasandata.
L'ultimo esame si presentò con gonna corta fino all'ombellico, calze a rete e truccatissima. 

Ti dirò: era di un eccitante che non ti dico. Non l'avevo mai vista così. Passava e noi ci giravamo a guardarle le gambe. 

Devo essere sincero, come stava me la sarei fatta seduta stante.

Ma lei aveva l'ultimo esame...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io feci il percorso di studio andando spesso a seguire le lezioni con una ragazza (che non era però mia amica, solo di vista): bruttina, trasandata.
> L'ultimo esame si presentò con gonna corta fino all'ombellico, calze a rete e truccatissima.
> 
> Ti dirò: era di un eccitante che non ti dico. Non l'avevo mai vista così. Passava e noi ci giravamo a guardarle le gambe.
> ...


Andy non generalizzare, ci sono insegnanti ed InsegnaNti, lo stesso vale anche per le studentesse


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andy non generalizzare, ci sono insegnanti ed Insegnati, lo stesso vale anche per le studentesse


Non ho generalizzato, parlavo di persone determinate. Lo so che ci sono insegnanti e insegnanti.

Alle superiori ebbi una crisi di tristezza perchè una ragazza mi rifiutava (a me piaceva tantissimo), e la presi male. Un professore (telecomunicazioni) capì il mio problema e cercò di farmi da psicologo e darmi forza per uscire da quella cosa. Ne ho incontrate di brave persone, però davvero poche eh, nella scuola (all'università meno che meno, tutti lustrini)


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andy non generalizzare, ci sono insegnanti ed Insegnati, lo stesso vale anche per le studentesse


avevo letto "insegnanti e Insegati"... :-D


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

all'università mi ero presa una cotta per il prof di letteratura americana
ma invece di presentarmi all'esame in gonna inguinale, non sono
mancata ad una lezione e ho studiato come una matta per dimostrargli 
che ero preparata e che la materia mi piaceva molto, volevo attirare la 
sua attenzione su di me in questo modo ..... altri tempi .....


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> avevo letto "insegnanti e Insegati"... :-D


:carneval: ho corretto, te possino :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> all'università mi ero presa una cotta per il prof di letteratura americana
> ma invece di presentarmi all'esame in gonna inguinale, non sono
> mancata ad una lezione e ho studiato come una matta per dimostrargli
> che ero preparata e che la materia mi piaceva molto, volevo attirare la
> sua attenzione su di me in questo modo ..... altri tempi .....


... ma chi non ha mai preso una cotta per un insegnaNte nella sua vita?


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il potere amplifica il fascino di molti uomini.
> 
> Se non è vero mi sparo.


Non spararti ma non è vero. Non è questione di potere ma di genio. Altra cosa.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mk, purtroppo il vero genio non si scoprirà mai. Diciamocelo, negli ultimi anni non abbiamo avuto veri geni come Albert Einstein, mirabile il motivo nobel...che non è per la relatività


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non spararti ma non è vero. Non è questione di potere ma di genio. Altra cosa.


Sono stato in Università 7 anni, dall'altra parte. Ho viaggiato molto, convegni nazionali e internazionali.

Ho conosciuto tanti professori autorità, di quelli che studi sui loro libri o che hanno centinaia di pubblicazioni scientifiche.

Ho conosciuto 2 soli geni, entrambi a Cambridge: uno è il Prof. Robin Langley (mi risolse un problema complicato in 5 minuti, dall' Italia non sapevano se parlavo arabo o sanscrito...), l'altro è un italiano, che all'epoca aveva 40 anni e faceva il ... dottorato di ricerca. La persona più intelligente mai conosciuta. Tutto sapeva tutto, capiva tutto. Una mente di un acuto mai visto. Si laureò in ingegneria nucleare a Roma La Sapienza, per 6 anni fu dirigente presso una importante industria italiana, lasciò per prendere un master negli Stati Uniti, poi prese quasi il dottorato lì, e aa pochi mesi dal titolo lo chiamarono a Cambridge e lasciò gli USA.
Mentre stava in Inghilterra, lo chiamava in continuazione il suo ex capo, perchè voleva aprire una fabbrica e metterlo a capo.

Non è ho conosciuti altri, la gran parte vive gonfiandosi il petto con le mostrine sulla porta con il titolo di Prof.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar, dato che lo citi spesso vorrei farti notare che Jobs
> aveva una moglie, erano una bella coppia molto unita,
> sposati da 20 anni e non credo proprio che lui sapendo di
> essere malato gravemente sia andato a divertirsi con donzelle
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il potere amplifica il fascino di molti uomini.
> 
> Se non è vero mi sparo.


è vero: io per prima.
infatti non si arriva al potere per caso


----------



## oceansize (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh già, però invidio chi ci riesce, amante e partner ufficiale senza problemi, io non riuscirei mai, e mi beccherebbero subito!





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fa sorridere questa tu affermazione. Credo di averlo detto milioni di volte prima di tradire.......


Ti fa sorridere? Il fatto che sei riuscita a mentire e guardare negli occhi tuo marito per due anni ti fa sorridere? 
Scusa ma sto verbo mi urta, lo userei per qualche altro vero traguardo raggiunto o limite superato, non per quello che è successo a te.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ti fa sorridere? Il fatto che sei riuscita a mentire e guardare negli occhi tuo marito per due anni ti fa sorridere?
> Scusa ma sto verbo mi urta, lo userei per qualche altro vero traguardo raggiunto o limite superato, non per quello che è successo a te.


Cavoli se è vero!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ti fa sorridere? Il fatto che sei riuscita a mentire e guardare negli occhi tuo marito per due anni ti fa sorridere?
> Scusa ma sto verbo mi urta, lo userei per qualche altro vero traguardo raggiunto o limite superato, non per quello che è successo a te.


No hai frainteso. Mi fa sorridere l'assoluta certezza che ha nel dire che lei non riuscirebbe. Anch'io ne ero convinta... Non ho mai sorriso guardando negli occhi mio marito.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai frainteso. Mi fa sorridere l'assoluta certezza che ha nel dire che lei non riuscirebbe. Anch'io ne ero convinta... Non ho mai sorriso guardando negli occhi mio marito.


Farfalli' sinceramente, quando guardi negli occhi di tuo marito cosa provi/senti?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli' sinceramente, quando guardi negli occhi di tuo marito cosa provi/senti?


Te una domanda più facile non ce l'avevi eh?

Quando lo guardo adesso so che vorrei tanto che le cose tra noi funzionassero e ti assicuro che in questo periodo ci sto mettendo tutto l'impegno che posso. E' la persona più importante della mia vita, forse mi aspetto troppo da lui...La passione che c'era probabilmente non c'è più nemmeno per me ma resta un sentimento forte che non voglio buttare.
Lo so che ho dato la solita risposta confusionaria. Sorry


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te una domanda più facile non ce l'avevi eh?
> 
> Quando lo guardo adesso so che vorrei tanto che le cose tra noi funzionassero e ti assicuro che in questo periodo ci sto mettendo tutto l'impegno che posso. E' la persona più importante della mia vita, forse mi aspetto troppo da lui...La passione che c'era probabilmente non c'è più nemmeno per me ma resta un sentimento forte che non voglio buttare.
> Lo so che ho dato la solita risposta confusionaria. Sorry


Scusami Farfalli', vorrei/cerco solo capire


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusami Farfalli', vorrei/cerco solo capire


Nessun problema, tu chiedi poi io cerco i rispondere


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessun problema, tu chiedi poi io cerco i rispondere


Non e' cosi facile, c'e' troppa gente  vorrei guardatri negli occhi mentre mi rispondi  ma questo e' impossibile 


Ciao e grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' cosi facile, c'e' troppa gente  vorrei guardatri negli occhi mentre mi rispondi  *ma questo e' impossibile *Ciao e grazie.


Mai dire mai


----------



## oceansize (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai frainteso. Mi fa sorridere l'assoluta certezza che ha nel dire che lei non riuscirebbe. Anch'io ne ero convinta... Non ho mai sorriso guardando negli occhi mio marito.


Non è per essere pedante, però non ho detto che sorridevi guardando tuo marito. Ti fa sorridere il fatto che anche tu prima avevi questa certezza e ora non ce l'hai più. Ecco, per come la vedo io dovrebbe farti incazzare o riflettere, non sorridere.
Se io dico "non farò mai x, intendendo qualcosa di brutto", se poi la cosa la faccio, non penso sorridendo a com'ero ingenua a pensare che non l'avrei mai fatto, ma a quanto erano deboli le mie convinzioni e quindi rifletterei su questo.
Tu prima che succedesse pensavi che non avresti mai potuto ingannare tuo marito, invece l'hai fatto, per 2 anni e lo rifaresti pure.
Questo intendo, hai superato un limite che non pensavi di superare mai, ma è un limite che ci vuole un attimo a superare, basta spegnere il cervello e farsi prendere dagli eventi e bla bla, il resto lo sai meglio tu.
Il fatto che tu sia riuscita a superare quel limite con tanta facilità rispetto a come pensavi, non dovrebbe farti sorridere.
Spero di aver chiarito il mio pensiero, poi se ancora non ci capiamo ci proverò


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai frainteso. *Mi fa sorridere l'assoluta certezza che ha nel dire che lei non riuscirebbe.* Anch'io ne ero convinta... Non ho mai sorriso guardando negli occhi mio marito.


L'ho scritto perchè mi è successo. Di stare con un uomo e non riuscire a fare l'amore con lui perchè pensavo a un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Non è per essere pedante, però non ho detto che sorridevi guardando tuo marito. Ti fa sorridere il fatto che anche tu prima avevi questa certezza e ora non ce l'hai più. Ecco, per come la vedo io dovrebbe farti incazzare o riflettere, non sorridere.
> Se io dico "non farò mai x, intendendo qualcosa di brutto", se poi la cosa la faccio, non penso sorridendo a com'ero ingenua a pensare che non l'avrei mai fatto, ma a quanto erano deboli le mie convinzioni e quindi rifletterei su questo.
> Tu prima che succedesse pensavi che non avresti mai potuto ingannare tuo marito, invece l'hai fatto, per 2 anni e lo rifaresti pure.
> Questo intendo, hai superato un limite che non pensavi di superare mai, ma è un limite che ci vuole un attimo a superare, basta spegnere il cervello e farsi prendere dagli eventi e bla bla, il resto lo sai meglio tu.
> ...


Da cosa hai dedotto che l'ho fatto con facilità? ho capito benissimo il tuo pensiero, forse sorridere non era l'espressione giusta. Sicuramente dopo questa storia non mi sento di essere più così categorica su nessun argomento. Quando esprimevo quel concetto lo facevo con la supponenza di credere che mai avrei agito in quel modo e che io MAI avrei potuto nasconderlo a nessuno. L'ho fatto da qui ad esserne orgogliosa ce ne passa. Sicuramente sono scesa dal piedistallo dal quale mi permettevo di giudicare chi si comportava così e per me è stata una cosa positiva.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'ho scritto perchè mi è successo. Di stare con un uomo e non riuscire a fare l'amore con lui perchè pensavo a un altro.


Non vuol dire niente che ti sia successo. Non era certo la prima volta che qualcuno ci provava con me, e mai mi è sfiorato di cascarci, anzi ti dirò non ero neanche riuscita a nasconderlo a mio marito. Poi.........
Non puoi sapere come reagirai se ti dovesse riaccadere. Ogni situazione è a sè. Diffido (adesso) da chi ha simili certezze


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vuol dire niente che ti sia successo. Non era certo la prima volta che qualcuno ci provava con me, e mai mi è sfiorato di cascarci, anzi ti dirò non ero neanche riuscita a nasconderlo a mio marito. Poi.........
> Non puoi sapere come reagirai se ti dovesse riaccadere. Ogni situazione è a sè. Diffido (adesso) da chi ha simili certezze


Alla mia età qualche certezza vorrei averla raggiunta.Comunque non sono sposata nè ho intenzione di risposarmi, quindi difficile che il problema mi si ponga.


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2011)

IO le certezzed le ho e so anche di essere alquanto tosto per non cedere a puttanate come amanti e cazzatine simili. HO vissuto cose più grandi di due persone che si scambiano fluidi corporei come due animalotti assatanati, sinceramente provo pietà per tali persone.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Silvano hai fatto un gran casino. Riteniti anche fortunato perchè l'altro non è passato alle vie di fatto incazzato com'è. Sei l'unico colpevole nella tua famiglia? SI, lo sei. E senza scusanti. Però io non voglio trattarti male. E lo farei volentieri essendo dall'altra parte della barricata, però  penso pure che veramente hai voglia di "ritornare a casa".
> E ho voglia  di darti dei consigli diciamo  pratici. Questo è anche un forum in cui si incontrano traditi e traditori quindi.
> Ora bisogna che stai buono, buono. Non assillare tua moglie in questo momento. Chiedi solo a tua moglie di poter vedere tua figlia (che non c'entra niente ) e sicuramente già gli manchi. E' un piccolo passo, ma anche un tuo senso di responsabilità che dovrai avere comunque vadano le cose. Poi si vedrà l'evoluzione della situazione. Comincia  da qui, da tua figlia. Ciao Silvano.


Penso sia veramente un buon consiglio.........


----------

